# Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Vault a shit - Part 36



## Reznor (Apr 9, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Apr 9, 2015)

*Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Vault a shit*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





TittyNipple said:


> Grape said:
> 
> 
> > H Y P E *5 *R E A L
> ...



R E A L*5*          H Y P E   T  R  A  I  N

C      M   I   N   G  
T   H   R      U   G   H


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

This is what I get for not double posting when I had the chance


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Walt is cool.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

Stannis better win this series.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

i feel like reading asoiaf


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> This is what I get for not double posting when I had the chance



use your modtools


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

Burn in hell, Luc.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

As much as I dislike it

the opening post is always left alone, no matter how shit it is.  A man must have a code


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

Para has dignity.

Who knew?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Para has a code? 

That's strange with amount of people you've thrown under a bus over time

'for your precious code'


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> As much as I dislike it
> 
> the opening post is always left alone, no matter how shit it is.  A man must have a code



No one man should have all that power


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

that being said

resize that shit or imma spoiler tag it


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> As much as I dislike it
> 
> the opening post is always left alone, no matter how shit it is.  A man must have a code



i think it's more that grape did get it fair and square and you don't want to bully him with your extra powers 

which i guess amounts to a similar thing


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> that being said
> 
> resize that shit or imma spoiler tag it


Nope. You can't backtrack now.

It will stand the test of time.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

we need to spam this thread to 2000 posts asap, cant let grape get the op for too long.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

did Grape edit his OP


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> we need to spam this thread to 2000 posts asap, cant let grape get the op for too long.



You heard the man


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna this is definitely your fault.

No Disney trip for you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

You heard the man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna this is definitely your fault.

No Disney trip for you.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm all for spamming

but I don't want someone snitching and my post count getting slashed by 10K again

I'm just now getting back into the 30K


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> As much as I dislike it
> 
> the opening post is always left alone, no matter how shit it is.  A man must have a code





Parallax said:


> that being said
> 
> resize that shit or imma spoiler tag it





Stunna said:


> did Grape edit his OP





Violent By Design said:


> we need to spam this thread to 2000 posts asap, cant let grape get the op for too long.





Masterrace said:


> You heard the man





Fuck all yall.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh shit..fuck that...


I'm tryna get 30k sometime within the next 5 years


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm all for spamming
> 
> but I don't want someone snitching and my post count getting slashed by 10K again
> 
> I'm just now getting back into the 30K



yes, how _would_ you deal with having a smaller number representing your time-investment in an anime forum?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yes, how _would_ you deal with having a smaller number representing your time-investment in an anime forum?


shut the fuck up; I want my Radiohead back


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

You heard the man


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

This is a conversation thread, it needs to be recycled anyways.


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

Radiohead blows.

Stay mad, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

uh oh; Massacoon finna' snitch like a friend again


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 9, 2015)

Grape said:


> R E A L*5*          H Y P E   T  R  A  I  N
> 
> C      M   I   N   G
> T   H   R      U   G   H


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

tfw the last time we all got post slashes Vault left

I might be audi too, next time


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

stunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shit


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

*I SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAID*





stunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shitstunna a shit


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tfw the last time we all got post slashes Vault left
> 
> I might be audi too, next time



This place won't last without you bby


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

at least rep is supposed to represent the amount of approval you have from the community (even if it actually doesn't), so you can sorta kinda maybe sometimes slightly understand why someone might give a darn if it was slashed

you people care if your _post count_ gets slashed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> at least rep is supposed to represent the amount of approval you have from the community (even if it actually doesn't), so you can sorta kinda maybe sometimes slightly understand why someone might give a darn if it was slashed
> 
> you people care if your _post count_ gets slashed



send this heathens post count to the gallows, para!!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> at least rep is supposed to represent the amount of approval you have from the community (even if it actually doesn't), so you can sorta kinda maybe sometimes slightly understand why someone might give a darn if it was slashed
> 
> you people care if your _post count_ gets slashed


again

shut the fuck up

I want Radiohead


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

i'd bang iggy in a fraction of a heartbeat


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

tfw I've literally doubled Gesy's post count in less than half the time he's been here


----------



## Jena (Apr 9, 2015)

shitposting already in full swing


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i'd bang iggy in a fraction of a heartbeat



to make sure u pass the "u gay test", when u say iggy are you referring to the person on the right or the left?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

tfw Jena only posts to bully us


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> to make sure u pass the "u gay test", when u say iggy are you referring to the person on the right or the left?



i'm referring to the one that's actually iggy

take that, sphinx


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tfw Jena only posts to bully us



tfw when we enjoy it


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

wtf happened here

it's like Area 11 all up in this bitch


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tfw I've literally doubled Gesy's post count in less than half the time he's been here



tfw that is a cause for profound shame

i never congratulated gesy on having a good avatar

good avatar, gesy


----------



## Jena (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tfw Jena only posts to bully us



wedgie time


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> wtf happened here
> 
> it's like Area 11 all up in this bitch



no one gets ur hipster reference


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

Luc would


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> no one gets ur hipster reference



I get it, Para


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

no shame in my game


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> wtf happened here
> 
> it's like Area 11 all up in this bitch



it depressingly is


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> wtf happened here
> 
> it's like Area 11 all up in this bitch



Like Area 11, this place shouldn't count posts aswell


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

ok serious question, has anyone here ever thought about getting aids in order to become immune to it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tfw I've literally doubled Gesy's post count in less than half the time he's been here



tbf, i've taken breaks as long as a full year before.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> ok serious question, has anyone here ever thought about getting aids in order to become immune to it?


gg**


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> ok serious question, has anyone here ever thought about getting aids in order to become immune to it?



someone ban this fggt pls


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

I thought about it, VBD.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> someone ban this fggt pls



how am i a fggt for asking that? what do you have against the gays anyway, you homophobic?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it depressingly is





Lucaniel said:


> i'd bang iggy in a fraction of a heartbeat





Lucaniel said:


> tfw that is a cause for profound shame


**


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah, what's wrong with being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Para!?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> **



if you wouldn't bang iggy

you have taste that diverges from mine

and that's okay ^____^


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

who would you guys rather have sex with, yasha or speedy?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

that is a completely reasonable response

my trolling failed


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> who would you guys rather have sex with, yasha or speedy?



Who has fairer skin?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> tfw that is a cause for profound shame
> 
> i never congratulated gesy on having a good avatar
> 
> good avatar, gesy



general request thread is the real MVP

I'm never opening Photoshop again


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Who has fairer skin?



I'm too good for you Mastercoon.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Gesy wins ava of the day

gg


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

tfw when i don't have to search for photoshop serial numbers anymore.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

mine is better, but he gets 2nd place


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> who would you guys rather have sex with, yasha or speedy?



Sorry, I only have sex with heterosexual guys.


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

Thinking about using this


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that is a completely reasonable response
> 
> my trolling failed



should add tho


*Spoiler*: __ 










nothing?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Set me the codes Gesy

Putin plug on the way


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

nah, Luc, I was straight trolling--I'd hit it


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

Iggy isn't bad.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone has any experience with phantosmia/parosmia here? Smelling smoke/burning odour when there is none.


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

That picture goes perfectly with my avatar


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> mine is better, but he gets 2nd place



Sure bro..

Sure



Lucaniel said:


> should add tho
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Remember J.Lo back in the day?

Dat ass?

Yeah.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

In Living Color.



Were you guys even alive back in that day though?


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

Iggy's ass looks like she's had other people's fat injected into it.

That shit is ugly.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Rukia just reminded me how old I am.


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna collecting posts like they are Aeroplan Mile points


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Rukia just reminded me how old I am.



Just a year older than me, and I believe we are both born in the GOAT BOAT month of May.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Grape said:


> Iggy's ass looks like she's had other people's fat injected into it.
> 
> That shit is ugly.



No that's Kim and the Khardasian's.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

lol @ Masterrace

>Says he doesn't like gif avatars
>gets a gif avatar


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> Stunna collecting posts like they are Aeroplan Mile points



Sadly he won't get the reference. Stunna has never flied in a plane before.


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

Only until Stunna changes his


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

I've been on a plane once


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I've been on a plane once



Miniature Disney land rides don't count, doe


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

I rather drive for 20 hours than to fly


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I've been on a plane once



This doesn't count.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I rather drive for 20 hours than to fly



The same, the strange thing is it isn't because of a fear of heights or paranoia. I'm just a fan of road trips.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

all time great gif 

all time great moment

all time great movie


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Also, playing GTA doesn't count as riding in a plane


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Yasha, you're late.


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

Detective acting like he's the only one who travels


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

I enjoy road trips, too

the flight wasn't bad tho


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm not a fan of driving more than 5 hours tho.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I rather drive for 20 hours than to fly



Yeah, bon voyage to Europe/Asia.


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I enjoy road trips, too
> 
> the flight wasn't bad tho



Flying is fine, it's the airport that sucks.

It's DMV status


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha, you're late.



Third world internet. What can you do?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, bon voyage to Europe/Asia.



You're off form today for some reason.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey Jena, my luggage still has space.


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Detective acting like he's the only one who travels



At least we're not Para though. Only time he gets a chance to leave LA is watching an international documentary on the Discovery Channel.



Masterrace said:


> Flying is fine, it's the airport that sucks.
> 
> It's DMV status



You need to get a Nexus Card. 

Dat Expedited Airport Privilege


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Hey Jena, my luggage still has space.



I think the limit is 50 lbs for domestic, and 70 lbs for international flights, doe.

So you're out of luck in either case.


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

You can pay for extra


----------



## Jena (Apr 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Hey Jena, my luggage still has space.



this is definitely the start of a law & order svu episode


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> I think the limit is 50 lbs for domestic, and 70 lbs for international flights, doe.
> 
> So you're out of luck in either case.



Oh well, I can only take parts of her I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

An adult that has only flown one time?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> An adult that has only flown one time?


**


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> An adult that has only flown one time?



It begs the question: Did Stunna walk home?


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Jena said:


> this is definitely the start of a law & order svu episode


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Jena, I'd keep one eye open tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

True.  That implies that Stunna used a one way ticket.


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You can pay for extra



Pretty sure solicitation is a criminal offense, though.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

I...I meant one flight away from home and a return flight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

how come they never made a sequel to snakes on a plane?


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> how come they never made a sequel to snakes on a plane?



Everyone was tired of them motherfucking snakes by the end of the film.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

Sam Jackson wanted too much money.


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Sam Jackson wanted too much money.



Black Snake Moan produced some legendary internet gifs though


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna is definitely the mole


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

because I've only been on one plane trip?

ok


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

para told me that stunna reports the most people here.


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> because I've only been on one plane trip?
> 
> ok



It's a highly suspicious fact, and possibly a re-direct to move the conversation away from the real hard hitting questions about your shady backstory.


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> para told me that stunna reports the most people here.



He reported you for white privilege man. I couldn't believe his audacity


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

tfw Rukia is actually confirmed to be a snitch by a mod and he's part of my lynch mob


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

[ Vote Lynch ] Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunna involving Huey and Tetra in his nefarious plot to acquire nude photos of Jena.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

this kangaroo court


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Rukia how do you trust him?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

I guess your right. 

You can't throw him far enough.

My mistake Rukia, carry on.


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

These racist remarks are appalling


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Keep your friends close, and your Stunnas closer


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

Rukia       pls


----------



## The World (Apr 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> should add tho
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



whoa that paper thin waist

wonder if that was shopped

looks too good to be true


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't know why that fourth picture was included.

Did Luca just want to show Iggy in QPR colors?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

we getting old, there used to be a time when we could shit post until page 30 before slowing down.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> we getting old, there used to be a time when we could shit post until page 30 before slowing down.



That was actually done last thread


Quick! bring up  a race topic or talk about social economics !


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

blacks are crooks


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm surprised Yasha is such an avid flyer these days.

If you don't disappear off into another dimension, there's always a saboteur or two to worry about.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> That was actually done last thread
> 
> 
> Quick! bring up  a race topic or talk about social economics !



That probably had to do with me returning to activity and stirring things up.




~Gesy~ said:


> I'm surprised Yasha is such an avid flyer these days.
> 
> If you don't disappear off into another dimension, there's always a saboteur or two to worry about.



Nah, the first flight I had taken was less than 5 years ago (so yeah, no shame there Stunna). And I only fly about 2-3 times a year.


----------



## Jena (Apr 9, 2015)

[youtube]Kr2K8gQ4JPI[/youtube]

I thought this was a parody at first


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuck you titty


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Fuck you titty


----------



## Naya (Apr 10, 2015)

*Into the Woods*
I really can't rate it, but I am sure I like it. I was aware it's a musical movie and it is a good musical movie, with traditional way of singing, but with a modern play of actors.
So I enjoyed it. And the makeup and costumes are truly great.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 10, 2015)

Enno said:
			
		

> Hopefully I won't get stoned to death. And not the Para stoned, but actual stones.
> 
> I removed the tags as quick as I could though, ugh being from a Muslim family sucks. If I was white we'd just laugh about me having intimate moment with the Greyfriar's Bobby statue.



Enno just trying to live his life. 

How did you like Edinburgh?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2015)

Edinburgh is one of the best cities in the world.  Especially if you send your previous days in Glasgow.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2015)

Spent about 5 minutes watching Daredevil.  But had to quit since this is a working day.


----------



## Ae (Apr 10, 2015)

That intro is GOAT BOAT


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2015)

Guys, I just want to say that Maisie Williams is a lesbian.

That's all. Just wanted to call it before she comes out so I can say I told you so.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

lol       wut

okay


----------



## Ae (Apr 10, 2015)

So beautiful 
[YOUTUBE]zFEIK0-9Ow0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

*Daredevil S01E01*

that was really, really good

it's approaching daredevil from the most accessible angle of an urban crime drama with the lawyer involvement as a point of introduction, and keeping matt's powers and his history with stick and the more comic book-y elements of the daredevil mythos (elektra, bullseye) back, and it's doing that really well, so i don't mind one bit. the dialogue is much sharper then any other comic book adaptation i've ever seen, which is usually rife with duh-doy exposition and characters just stating how they feel. the action choreography was solid, and there was actual effort to shoot the ep in aesthetically pleasing ways

the actual storyline of this ep wasn't exactly groundbreaking, but it was handled really well, and there was a really welcoming, lived-in feel to the character rapports of everyone from foggy and matt and karen, to the mob meeting in the tower (which i thought was actually really, really good)

i'm hyped, this could be the first comic book tv adaptation that's also a legitimately good show. really well done


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 10, 2015)

Season 1 rewatch of BB almost done


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

oh yeah also charlie cox was totally convincing as matt and deborah ann woll did a great job as karen and the guy who played foggy was playing a tetchier, peppier version of him than i'm used to, but he was also good

great casting


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 10, 2015)

I see you've gone forum wide to promote Daredevil


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2015)

*Survivor S30E02*

Jenn is hot.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

*Daredevil S01E02*

an even better ep which contextualised what matt was doing in hell's kitchen by introducing a pretty interesting supporting character played by, if i'm not mistaken, rosario dawson (which is a high-budget find...) - dialogue was once again very good, with the added bonus of dawson's nurse behaving pretty rationally when talking to matt, which makes a change from the usual contrived bullshit behaviour that you see when these scenarios play out in other shows. 

that was interspersed with foggy and karen out on the town getting drunk and karen working through some issues, which some people might see as an obligatory less interesting supporting characters spotlight plot, but i really liked, bc once again the dialogue was on-point and they had a great rapport, same with matt and his dad in the flashbacks to battlin' jack murdock

and that _seven minute long tracking shot_ at the end of the ep tho 

it wasn't quite true detective s1e4 level, but it was pretty great, and it's nice to see a genre show, especially a comic book show, make an effort with its camerawork and composition

awesome episode


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

I wasn't going to before today, but Luc's review plus good word of mouth from a couple other trusted peeps encouraged me to check out Daredevil, too. First episode impressed me; I'mma check out a few more.


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2015)

Bout to start it. Getting super blazed for a 12 hour session


----------



## teddy (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah, daredevil is shaping up to be the tits atm


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Daredevil S01E01*
> 
> that was really, really good
> 
> ...



don't you mean great?

they already got a good one

agents of shield


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 10, 2015)

The World said:


> don't you mean great?
> 
> they already got a good one
> 
> agents of shield



One mediocre and 2/3 good season doesnt equal good overall imo

Still have time though


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> One mediocre and 2/3 good season doesnt equal good overall imo
> 
> Still have time though



only the first half of the first season was cringeawful

which lends me to believe you haven't even watched all of it and you just heard this through the grapevine


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 10, 2015)

The World said:


> only the first half of the first season was cringeawful
> 
> which lends me to believe you haven't even watched all of it and you just heard this through the grapevine



Been watching it since it started airing actually

And didnt say S1 was awful


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2015)

Daredevil's on another level. The first episode is easily better than any Marvel movie I've seen.


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Been watching it since it started airing actually
> 
> And didnt say S1 was awful



didnt say u did 

but ill take my quality appraisals from someone not unironically wearing an arrow set thanks


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

The World said:


> didnt say u did
> 
> but ill take my quality appraisals from someone not unironically wearing an arrow set thanks



he's wearing a slade avatar, which is from back when arrow was actually worth watching, so this is a dumb jab


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

The World said:


> don't you mean great?
> 
> they already got a good one
> 
> agents of shield



rofl gtfo warudo


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

*Daredevil S01E03*

the ep that was the heaviest on legal drama so far - only really saw matt be daredevil at the end. also introduced ben urich and gave him some sympathetic background (unusual for its willingness to delve kinda deep into hospital procedures and stuff) and gave karen her own storyline with him, which is good. 

i wasn't ever _bored_ during it, but it wasn't as gripping as the first two episodes. but given the reveal at the end of it, there's now a storm coming, so, cool. still a solid B episode if the pilot was a B+ and ep 2 was an A-, so hey. i also liked the sparring between matt and the skeezy lawyer. dialogue was still on-point, fights were still great, so yeah


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2015)

Agents of Shield is supposed to be popular but noone talks about it and the following isn't very rabid. With Lost and GOT you can feel it. Agents is overhyped I think in terms of success.


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Agents of Shield is supposed to be popular but noone talks about it and the following isn't very rabid. With Lost and GOT you can feel it. Agents is overhyped I think in terms of success.




I agree with this. 

Daredevil is great so far though.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 10, 2015)

Agents of Shield is okay, the first season was pretty bad though.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 10, 2015)

The World said:


> but ill take my quality appraisals from someone not unironically wearing an arrow set thanks



Swing and a miss


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> he's wearing a slade avatar, which is from back when arrow was actually worth watching, so this is a dumb jab



Yeah, i had just finished S2 when i made it


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

*Daredevil S01E04*

shit started happening. the end of this episode was astonishingly gory considering it's a comic book show, but i liked it. ep mostly focused around a rescue mission, and i never like it when the female supporting characters become damsels in distress, but this wasn't too reductive for her, as those storylines go, and she came out of it pretty well. plus, it was gripping and the action was well-done

meanwhile karen's storyline started getting up and running and it's genuinely interesting, which is another plus. i'm not so sure about where they're going with vanessa - it seems like it's going to humanise kingpin and make us tentatively root for him to some extent, and i like it best when fisk is inarguably a piece of shit. plus my favourite version of vanessa is the ruthless, tortured "widow" in bendis's run. but it's not that big a deal nevertheless

another very good ep. B+ rather than ep 2's A-, maybe - it felt just a little padded


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Yeah, i had just finished S2 when i made it



it really kinda sucks, though, the avatar. i know people around here largely can't into photoshop, but you can just post the stock you want turned into an avatar in the request thread and have them do it for you


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it really kinda sucks, though, the avatar. i know people around here largely can't into photoshop, but you can just post the stock you want turned into an avatar in the request thread and have them do it for you



I'm not as active around here as i used to be, so i lazied out there


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

yeah, lay off, Luca; not everyone currs


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I'm not as active around here as i used to be, so i lazied out there



well i'm assuming you had 150x200 access

still or gif, your choice


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

dat generosity


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well i'm assuming you had 150x200 access
> 
> still or gif, your choice



Truly the gentleman

Thanks mang


----------



## Taleran (Apr 10, 2015)

The problem with Daredevil as a choice is that for some people it is completely superfluous because as one of the highest form of another medium it exists on my shelf already and I will always just go read those again before falling down a level to TV or Film.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2015)

...I don't get it 

Same can be said about pretty much every adaptation.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 10, 2015)

No because every adaptation is not adapting the best material of a given genre.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 10, 2015)

Is netflixes Daredevil better or worse than Ben Affleck's Daredevil?



.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

Taleran said:


> The problem with Daredevil as a choice is that for some people it is completely superfluous because as one of the highest form of another medium it exists on my shelf already and I will always just go read those again before falling down a level to TV or Film.



so we should only adapt things that aren't very good


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

what kinda question


----------



## Taleran (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah take another crack at a thing that didn't work and improve upon rather than make a not as good version of something that already exists.

Not feasible obviously.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

i think that's a dumb way to think but do you, bruh

if you don't watch netflix dd, it's definitely your loss


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Yeah take another crack at a thing that didn't work and improve upon rather than make a not as good version of something that already exists.


I follow the logic, but hey, like you said, there's tons of peeps like me that don't read the comics that can enjoy the show


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2015)

What Tal is saying is that he essentially doesn't wanna see a show that just takes elements from Miller and Bendis (I'm assuming on this portion) and waters them down or takes out bits or just uses them as pieces to hold together a different kind of story.  Or to some effect.

I kinda agree, it's why I'm not watching the Flash, I don't need a low tier retelling of John's stories


----------



## Taleran (Apr 10, 2015)

If you read what I originally said especially this part ----> "some people" 


My time is more important than watching a retelling of something that a) I already own, b) can read faster than it takes to watch the entire series let alone even a single episode and my stuff is just flat better.

There are 5 Daredevil Books on my shelf and I guarantee you that there will never be a version of that character anywhere else that is anywhere near as electrifying as those volumes.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> What Tal is saying is that he essentially doesn't wanna see a show that just takes elements from Miller and Bendis (I'm assuming on this portion) and waters them down or takes out bits or just uses them as pieces to hold together a different kind of story.  Or to some effect.
> 
> I kinda agree, it's why I'm not watching the Flash, I don't need a low tier retelling of John's stories



and no part of you wants to see a live-action flash zooming around doing flash stuff for the sheer childlike joy of it all?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2015)

why would I want to if it's an inferior product?  I don't have time for that, so I mean if that's a buzzkill I guess?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> and no part of you wants to see a live-action flash zooming around doing flash stuff for the sheer childlike joy of it all?



Seeing great artists illustrate the same kind of scenes hits those sames buttons for me harder.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> and no part of you wants to see a live-action flash zooming around doing flash stuff for the sheer childlike joy of it all?



isnt this what you have imagination for?


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2015)

Why travel? You have an imagination, don't you?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2015)

Grape said:


> Why travel? You have an imagination, don't you?




  how is that even remotely the same thing? you really didn't think about this one too hard.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> isnt this what you have imagination for?



you know that's a dumb argument tho rite

i could just as easily ask people why they even read comics instead of just imagining a superfast man's exploits in their head 

they have imaginations, don't they?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you know that's a dumb argument tho rite
> 
> i could just as easily ask people why they even read comics instead of just imagining a superfast man's exploits in their head
> 
> they have imaginations, don't they?




well..they need the story in the first place...what? please don't use the phrase "dumb argument" and then make a post that literally has a dumb argument in it.


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> how is that even remotely the same thing? you really didn't think about this one too hard.





Lucaniel said:


> you know that's a dumb argument tho rite
> 
> i could just as easily ask people why they even read comics instead of just imagining a superfast man's exploits in their head
> 
> they have imaginations, don't they?




ding ding ding.

Vapid By Default


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2015)

Grape said:


> ding ding ding.
> 
> Vapid By Default




you know he didn't quote the same post you just quoted right. your traveling rhetorical question is still as irrelevant as it was a few minutes ago.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2015)

If the argument is that you should watch the Flash live action so you can see "the flash move around fast" (as if seeing someone move fast is the reason why people read the flash rofl, that's like saying people read harry potter because they have wands), then you're basically describing why there are some people who would not bother wasting their time with the live action material.

anyone can watch some shitty show that has people "running fast" (in which case you're suspending belief, no different than the comics, because it's like fake). i am pretty sure the source of tal and to an extent para's arguments, is that the show probably is not written as well as the comics (which people who already like the flash are likely exposed too), so why bother with a rehash instead of trying something brand new? (or maybe fix an ip that already exist, which i believe is what tal said earlier)


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2015)

It's the same question.


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> so why bother with a rehash instead of trying something brand new? (or maybe fix an ip that already exist, which i believe is what tal said earlier)



Because stories always transition to newer mediums. 


The story of Hercules didn't originate at Disney Studios, if you can believe it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2015)

Grape said:


> It's the same question.




the traveling argument makes no sense lol. *imagine what*? there's no STORY to imagine. are you just talking about imagining the eiffel tower or something?


why  get off your fat ass and go somewhere else?  To get a job? meet people? learn a language? try new foods? see things you never thought existed? you can't imagine those things - at least not to the extent of imagining a fake fight (in which case imagination is the only thing you have to go off of). experiencing those things is actual reality....watching the flash move on tv is still fictional...

how is that the same as imaging "someone moving fast and hitting your head" or what ever luc said rofl? you do realize that live action flash still requires suspension of belief, you're not actually seeing him move fast - no different than a comic book illustration. which is why I have to rag on you for your traveling example..


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> well..they need the story in the first place...what? please don't use the phrase "dumb argument" and then make a post that literally has a dumb argument in it.



no they don't

i didn't say a thing about the story

read my first post again

i just said it'd be cool to see flash zooming around doing flash stuff in live-action. no story involved, just the special effects


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

Grape said:


> The story of Hercules didn't originate at Disney Studios, if you can believe it.


w-what?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2015)

Grape said:


> The story of Hercules didn't originate at Disney Studios, if you can believe it.




ban this sacrilegious mother fucker


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> imagining a superfast man's exploits *in their head *





Violent By Design said:


> imaging "someone moving fast and *hitting your head*" or what ever luc said



wow


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

also

>they need a story in the first place
>implying you can't IMAGINE a story


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> w-what?



Disney ruined fairy tales


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> also
> 
> >they need a story in the first place
> >implying you can't IMAGINE a story






not imagine a story, imagine THE story.

how the fuck...are you going to imagine a story that you never read before. im finna imagine moby dick w/o knowing anything about it - this is very stimulating!

you're just trying to be difficult (i hope)


im finna imagine all of the great flash stories written over the years.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> not imagine a story, imagine THE story.
> 
> how the fuck...are you going to imagine a story that you never read before. im finna imagine moby dick w/o knowing anything about it - this is very stimulating!
> 
> you're just trying to be difficult (i hope)



except i never specified a story and there's no reason for them to imagine the exact, specific story that's in the comics. it's not as if people pick up comics to begin with like "yeah i wanna be enriched by this intellectual experience which is outside the scope of my own mind", they're like "i wanna see some cool shit"

all i said was "imagine a superfast man's exploits"

face it, there is no fictional creation that someone didn't imagine to begin with, and thus saying "why don't you just imagine this instead of experiencing it" for one work of fiction and not another is stupid


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> except i never specified a story and there's no reason for them to imagine the exact, specific story that's in the comics
> 
> all i said was "imagine a superfast man's exploits"
> 
> face it, there is no fictional creation that someone didn't imagine to begin with, and thus saying "why don't you just imagine this instead of experiencing it" for one work of fiction and not another is stupid





this is really bad. not even worth re-quoting and holding your hand through this.

the flash show still sucks also.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2015)

*Survivor S30E3*

I wanna squeeze Jenn's boobies and see them burst in my hands.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> this is really bad. not even worth re-quoting and holding your hand through this.



stay incapable of consistent argument 

but yeah that show isn't very good


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

Yasha, why you watchin' Survivor


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2015)

yasha is a long time survivor fan. just like eno is a fan of american idol


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Yasha, why you watchin' Survivor



Because it's a great social experiment. It's always fun to see how a group of different personalities come together and what makes a tribe click.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> yasha is a long time survivor fan. just like eno is a fan of american idol


ayyyy**


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm also a fan of the Amazing Race.


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm a pretty big fan of The Amazing Race.


The White Race.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2015)

Grape said:


> I'm a pretty big fan of The Amazing Race.
> 
> 
> The White Race.



woooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

Grape movin' in on Massacoon's territory


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Apr 10, 2015)

I was racist before it was cool


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

a speedster story animated or live action is definitely the type of medium you would aesthetically want

watching still pictures of a guy moving fast just isn't the same and doesn't measure up


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

Luc and para fuck you btw tbh 

why don't you actually watch AoS instead of shit on it


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

I mean I'm one of the few people who objectively and subjectively hated strongly disliked Avengers 

so I'm no marvel teetsucking fanboy here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Grape movin' in on Massacoon's territory


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

shit I gotta delete some porn now to make space for Daredevil 

I know I'm going to want to watch it in 720p because it deserves no less


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah I watched a webrip of the first episode ...

Big mistake


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> he's wearing a slade avatar, which is from back when arrow was actually worth watching, so this is a dumb jab



not really

i mean you still call Nardo an awful series and a stupid waste of time even if it did have some highlights like the pein arc or chunin exams 

stay rad jabbed nerd


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2015)

The World said:


> I mean I'm one of the few people who objectively and subjectively *hated strongly disliked* Avengers



You're taking a baby step there.

Towards becoming an Avengers fanboy.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2015)

The World said:


> shit I gotta delete some porn now to make space for Daredevil
> 
> I know I'm going to want to watch it in 720p because it deserves no less





Fuck you Warudo


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2015)

Why you swear so much, Para? You're supposed to be the poet amongst us.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

The World said:


> Luc and para fuck you btw tbh
> 
> why don't you actually watch AoS instead of shit on it



watched seven episodes 


The World said:


> not really
> 
> i mean you still call Nardo an awful series and a stupid waste of time even if it did have some highlights like the pein arc or chunin exams
> 
> stay rad jabbed nerd



except that you're specifically saying he has bad taste for liking arrow based on an avatar from a part of arrow that was actually not bad

so i think you can follow the logic here and stop talking back to your daddy


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

1080p hasn't been released yet u dumb sumbitch d

do you need The Machine to baby feed you this info? 

and not everyone subscribes to that waste of money netflix


----------



## Ae (Apr 10, 2015)

Why watch in 1080p when you could watch in 4k


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> watched seven episodes





like the first 10-11 were pretty bad

it only picks up in the second half of the season

I'm surprised at the quality of the series, considering I despised most ABC shows other than Lost, Disney/Marvel is definitely bankrolling this

don't talk back to me otouto 

your aniki knows what's best for you


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

The World said:


> like the first 10-11 were pretty bad
> 
> it only picks up in the second half of the season



welp 



> don't talk back to me otouto
> 
> your aniki


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2015)

Damn.  The hallway fight in the second episode is sort of like Oldboy.


----------



## Ae (Apr 10, 2015)

Fight scenes bore me


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  The hallway fight in the second episode is sort of like Oldboy.



yeah 

slight homage prolly


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Fight scenes bore me



don't lie

there's so much semen encrusted on your copy of the rodney king tape that you can't even get it into the vhs anymore


----------



## Detective (Apr 10, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Why watch in 1080p when you could watch in 4k



We are still some time away from getting shows consistently made in 4K format.

The highest I watch right now is 1440p


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> welp



i'm going to delete that for posterity sake

and if you save it there is always plausible deniability


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

The World said:


> i'm going to delete that for posterity sake
> 
> and if you save it there is always plausible deniability



implausible deniability, maybe


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Apr 10, 2015)

W-Where am I? W-W-What is this horrible forum?

H-How did I get here?

..... why do I have 17, 739 posts since 2004!?


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

sorry but you wasted most of your adult life on a chinese sweatshop forum

here's a basketball, go and make something of yourself

Jordan is still your hero right?

you will hear about this newfag named lebron being better but


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2015)

Up to episode 9.

Daredevil

That new shit.


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

Luc i started watching kimmy schmidt show

it has some of that tiny fey humor i can't really stand and the world is pretty dumb

but it has a certain charm that continues to keep me entertained


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2015)

I am watching my first NBA game this year. GO SPURS!


----------



## Detective (Apr 10, 2015)

Yasha cutting Rukia deep with his betrayal


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2015)

Dwight Howard looks like shit.


----------



## Detective (Apr 10, 2015)

Yasha knows whats up.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2015)

Pop looks like Sean Connery with that beard.


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

Dwight looks seasoned like Tim


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2015)

He looks like he hasn't slept for weeks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2015)

Furious 7: C+/B-

Honestly, I was a little disappointed. The high points were awesome. The spectacle continues to get bigger and bigger, with the finale being an all out battle in a (empty) city. There are good fight scenes (Statham Vs The Rock), cool stunts, fun interactions and a very moving send-off for Paul Walker. Admittedly the latter is undermined by the fact that Walker's character doesn't really feel that important, so the resolution only means anything BECAUSE of his death, but it worked anyway.

However, the narrative is a clusterfuck. Too many characters, too much going on and the episodic storyline caused some burnout. I expected Tony Jaa to only have a cameo, but there was no real fanfare surrounding his presence. He just shows up and doesn't even use a lot of his trademarked moves (anyone could've filled this role). This annoyed me even more because Ronda Rousey, who is not a very good actress, did get such fanfare. But I kept wanting 'more' of everyone. I wanted more of the Rock. More of Kurt Russel. More of Jason Statham, who isn't really even the villain. Djimon Hounsou is technically the main antagonist, with Statham playing an independent, re-occuring supporting baddie. 

I thought Statham was surprisingly creepy, but even though they kept telling me that he was more dangerous than his brother (the baddie from "Fast 6"), they never really showed this. He's more practical (I did like the "did you think this was going to be a street fight?" bit), but he just didn't seem as deadly because of how the narrative plays out. In "Fast 6", the storyline was how they were chasing Luke Evans' character, who was threatening because he kept constantly outwitting everyone- the heroes, government and so on. "Furious 7" focuses on the heroes doing these side quests and whenever Statham shows up, he FAILS. They're constantly outsmarting him. Even when he does score a major win, it's only because the good guys acted uncharacteristically stupid and went in unprepared. 

I love James Wan, but I think he's a better horror director than an action one. At the absolute least, I feel he wasn't ready for this kind of project. He uses too many close-ups during the action sequences, when instead he should be using wide shots. The editing was tight and disorienting, the lighting either too dark or bright. 'Paul Walker Vs Tony Jaa' was a pretty good fight, but it was edited and shot in a way that made it difficult to pay attention and I thought it was too obvious Jaa was holding back. Wan also tends to get repetitive, using similar visuals over and over again. 

So this sounds pretty bad, but why do I give it a passing grade? Er, I tended to mark out a lot. I'd be like "EEEEP! JASON STATHAM AND VIN DIESEL ARE IN THE SAME SCENE TOGETHER! MAYBE THEY'LL KISS!" Erm...anyway...I still thought the film was fast paced and entertaining. It never goes long without a stunt and as I said, the character interactions are fun in their own way. Everyone has chemistry together and can even sell some CORNY dialogue. The Diesel/Rodriguez stuff was badly written, but they're so adorable together. Kurt Russell was also having a blast and ended up stealing a lot of the scenes.

On another note though, am I the only one who feels like everyone kept stealing the show from Vin Diesel? I've always liked him, but whenever he interacted with the Rock, I kept thinking how I'd rather the movie be based around the Rock. Same thing whenever Diesel was with Statham or Russell. I'm not sure if it's just that Diesel isn't as charismatic, or if it's because Dom has gone through the same character arc over and over again and it has grown stale. We get it, dude! You love your family! 

But if you want to see it, it's still worth seeing.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2015)

Martial.  You excited about the next Human Centipede?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Fight scenes bore me


pls**


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

The World said:


> Luc i started watching kimmy schmidt show
> 
> it has some of that tiny fey humor i can't really stand and the world is pretty dumb
> 
> but it has a certain charm that continues to keep me entertained


it's a good show

dat GOAT op theme


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Martial.  You excited about the next Human Centipede?



Fuck no. The first film was acceptable, but not franchise material and the sequel was fuckingly boring. And no, that wasn't a mistake.  "Human Centipede 2" was fuckingly boring.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2015)

speaking of (presumably) bad Marvel shows, Agent Carter is supposedly in danger of being cancelled :33


----------



## Ae (Apr 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> pls**



I'm srs =/


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2015)

well, alright then


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2015)

Guess that didnt last long. I haven't seen "Agent Carter", but dont get why they needed another Shield themed show. Marvel is getting too big for its own good.


----------



## Slice (Apr 11, 2015)

Wasnt carter only a limited run from the beginning? Like 8 episodes or so. 

Fast&Furious 7.   4/5

Dat action.
Dose stunts.
Dat Statham intro scene.

I agree with a lot of things Martial said but still had a blast.
Who has time to think about inconsistency when the Rock rips off a mini gun from a predator drone and goes to town?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2015)

Dead Like Me S2

Became rather too episodic for my liking but beyond that it suffered from rather dull slice of life elements which took away from the original premise. However some great characterisation really saved the second season .

B-

Dead Like Me: Life after Death

We finally get some form of resolution to the two series culmination of George and little sister finally meeting. But that's about it. The rest of it is poorly written. The characters make no sense and are not consistent but worst of all is the dull nature of plot. None of it is interesting sadly. 

C-


----------



## Yasha (Apr 11, 2015)

*Song of the Sea*

Bronach is a shitty mom. The art is a fresh breeze of air.

7/10


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

^Yeah. Dead Like Me had such hope


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RGmJCB0x21s[/YOUTUBE]

You know how there is a phrase like "This guy has no chill" for people who go hard 24/7? 

This friend in the video is like the complete opposite. 

So relaxed it's ridiculous. 

_"This is a tornado and I cannot tell which way it is going so I don't know how to get away from it."_

The way he says it is so amazing. He just completely accepts the concept of defeat.


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

I just realized, this is what DDJ must sound like IRL


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

about to die from an incoming tornado?

[vocaroo]s1dPschMECI0[/vocaroo]


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

Extreme weather has that effect on people. I always found hurricanes to be the most oddly comforting experiences.


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

The World said:


> about to die from an incoming tornado?
> 
> [vocaroo]s1dPschMECI0[/vocaroo]



Warudo, are you making this from inside Yasha's house?


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Extreme weather has that effect on people. I always found hurricanes to be the most oddly comforting experiences.



This bastard sounded like he was casually watering the lawn while looking at the sky, though.


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

i don't know what that is analogous for

speak plainly boy


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

and ddj would have beep bop sounds emanating from his spinning hard drive chest cavity


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

The World said:


> and ddj would have beep bop sounds emanating from his spinning hard drive chest cavity



You're right. We could at least expect one "Danger, Will Robinson" from DDJ in such a deadly situation


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah that shit happens to me to. It's the most pleasant tranquility.

It's almost like anti-adrenaline. It almost feels like adrenaline, except instead of fight or flight, you understand that you're fucked.

My theory is your mind realizes that remaining calm is the only good procedure.


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

The World said:


> i don't know what that is analogous for
> 
> speak plainly boy



You sounded like you were Yasha in that vocaroo. He has this crazy lonely echo in his house, and his vocaroo's always sound like gibberish


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

I agree with Detective.


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

echo? don't hear it

but this is how all my vocaroos sound like

bad cause of my cheap mic


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Vino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

Step 1. Sympathize with Israeli girls about their country's illegal occupation of Palestine.

Step 2. Pledge allegiance to Zion 

Step 3. Profit


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

i remember DDJ vming fluttershy in a super creepy fashion about a girl in his sig (who he didn't know was miranda kerr)

the thirst desperation could be felt from the cold surface of the moon

i bet he thought she was jailbait


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

i should ask ddj if he finds this girl attractive and dtf



hint: shes 14 here

yasha and massarace will emphatically respond yes to rape


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

ugh. Do not want to go shopping today. Been putting it off for like a week. Bleh.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2015)

Warudo, thas' OD


----------



## Yasha (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

Spurs suck.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2015)

Disappointed in Warudo.


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]OQOJwcMCAqI[/YOUTUBE]

ALL IN


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Spurs suck.



is that why they won the championship 4 to 1 last year?


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

man the rock is everywhere these days


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

Spurs won last year?


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Spurs won last year?



Yeah, it was Rukia's nightmare scenario


----------



## Yasha (Apr 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> You sounded like you were Yasha in that vocaroo. He has this crazy lonely echo in his house, and *his vocaroo's always sound like gibberish*



Is it because of my accent?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Is it because of my accent?



No, whenever you try to sing, it starts to get hard to understand.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> No, whenever you try to sing, it starts to get hard to understand.



Oh, that. I was singing a Chinese song.


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

Sing this Yash

[YOUTUBE]d6IYt2qMj1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2015)

*Daredevil S01E05*

another very solid episode, probably a B+ rather than an A- or an A for some issues i wanna flag up. that foggy/mean lawyer standoff that ended in a decisive foggy victory in like four minutes seemed very cliche. like something i'd see in suits. matt and claire have a conversation about what he's doing, but it's also kinda bogged down in cliches: "i'll do whatever it takes", "you're gonna become what you hate", etc. 

it seemed to circle around without addressing the central point: whatever it takes to achieve *what*? what is the final goal? to "save my city"? but what's your plan, matt? do you have one or are you just making it up as you go along? i'd like a lot more thought and development on this because as daredevil becomes more and more prominent in the show and in the show's world, he has to have some kind of strategy, a tangible and specific goal

that said, the mob maneuvering was well-thought-out and gripping enough, action and camerawork remained on-point, scripting was mostly decent, and i'm increasingly fascinated by the interplay between fisk and vanessa, though by the end of the episode, i was beginning to think she was a little naive, if she thought what fisk had just done didn't have any collateral damage


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

You're slow as fuck, Luc. I was going to ask if you'd seen 11 yet


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

Because I can't rec this enough, and you guys probably forgot the first time I posted them:

[YOUTUBE]G5xAbp1SW5c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Z5VSi7YNr4Y[/YOUTUBE]

Dat choreography


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> You're slow as fuck, Luc. I was going to ask if you'd seen 11 yet



i think five episodes in two days is a decent clip, personally


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

Fair warning. Pacing slows down @ E09.


Also, I want Wesley's glasses. So clean.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2015)

detective, that first one was AWESOME


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

Inspiration for Stunnas everywhere


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> You're slow as fuck, Luc. I was going to ask if you'd seen 11 yet



I think i'll go about this 3 or four episodes a day myself.

The way they introduced fisk was awesome, and i like how they tried to stay true to DD's fighting style, he's not one to keep his feet planted on the ground for long.


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

About to start final episode.

Shit going down


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

New thread tradition,

Whenever we rate films/tv shows, etc. , we should rate them on a scale of squat up's using the Stunna emote


----------



## Parallax (Apr 11, 2015)

nah fuck dat


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

fuck you para


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah fuck you, Para.

Though to be fair, that scale will be a bit wonky, as one  only accounts for 3/5ths of a point.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2015)

dem pre-civil war history jokes


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

I do what I must with what little I am afforded 

*Daredevil S1 - 8.5/10*


----------



## Naya (Apr 11, 2015)

*Body of Lies*
bleh
really, Zero Dark Thirty is tousand times cooler
it's not that themovie is bad
it just doesn't keep you thrilled.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2015)

*Daredevil S01E06*

possibly the best episode yet. plenty of well-done action, tense, gripping, snappy dialogue, good interplay between matt and fisk. the progression of the relationship between matt and vladimir was organic, convincing and fascinating. fisk's gambit was quite well-thought-out and it'll be interesting to see where we go from here


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 11, 2015)

ppl here watch dd series?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2015)

Why wouldn't we?


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 11, 2015)

Superhero stuff sucks now. Only superhero mov I liked was Watchmen, everything else is crap.


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

Liverbird


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2015)

This doesn't really feel like a super hero series to me.  It is more of a crime series.


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

Rukia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2015)

Grape


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> ppl here watch dd series?





Liverbird said:


> Superhero stuff sucks now. Only superhero mov I liked was Watchmen, everything else is crap.



liverbird with his weekly visit to remind us that no matter how basic and shitty our taste and our posts get, there will always be someone beneath us


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TipIEzIl7wY[/YOUTUBE]

Emily Blunt

HNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

And she knows whats up with that song choice too. That shit is still bangin


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2015)

man i love emily blunt


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2015)

I've been out


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> man i love emily blunt



People talk about bath water tier and shit, but simply put, she's please-sit-on-my-face tier.

God damn

If only she ended up playing Black Widow


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't know...

I think drinking someone's bath water shows alittle more dedication than having her sit on your face.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2015)

indeed. there are more women I'd invite to sit on my face than there are women whose bathwater I'd drink


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2015)

>Stunna
>Innocent


----------



## Ae (Apr 11, 2015)

Those two aren't even that dirty
I rather do those two then eat a girl's pussy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Those two aren't even that dirty
> I rather do those two then eat a girl's pussy


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> People talk about bath water tier and shit, but simply put, she's please-sit-on-my-face tier.
> 
> God damn
> 
> If only she ended up playing Black Widow





~Gesy~ said:


> I don't know...
> 
> I think drinking someone's bath water shows alittle more dedication than having her sit on your face.



yeah i mean drinking bathwater is gross

eating pussy is standard


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2015)

Fisk allowing pussy to get in the way of business. 

I like his Hannibal-esque theme tho, if you're a villain who like to wear tailor made suits, piano keys is the way to go.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> liverbird with his weekly visit to remind us that no matter how basic and shitty our taste and our posts get, there will always be someone beneath us



salty much?


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Han Solo (Apr 11, 2015)

Emily Blunt 



especially in Edge of Tomorrow

*F&F 7 - 7.50/10*

Haha, holy shit this movie made no fucking sense whatsoever. Just insane crazy fun, the predator drone was great.

And just shit, Nathalie Emmanuel man...


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> salty much?



good comeback


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2015)

*Daredevil S01E07*

a very good episode. scott glenn was instantly convincing as stick, though the almost-entirely dickish interpretation the show has of stick is something i'm not sure of - the "not killing makes you a pussy", "don't have any bonds to people, you can't afford them", "any comfort will destroy you" stuff was partly consonant with the severe, ascetic elements to stick, but in the aggression and embrace of violence, it also kinda reminded me of master izo. maybe this stick is a mixture of comics stick and izo

anyway, the flashbacks were interesting, snappy dialogue, not totally cliched in their exploration of stick's philosophy and the lessons he was passing onto matt, and the final fight was excellent on a choreographic and an emotional level 

*Daredevil S01E08*

the best one yet. A? maybe an A. focused more on fisk than on matt, delving into his past as well as the way his criminal enterprises were working in present day, and both were fascinating to see. the abusive father origin is an old one, but the show represented it pretty authentically, with a grisly twist at the end, and the way it tied into fisk's psychology in present day, making him a lot more tortured and human than the essentially unflappable, implacable comics kingpin, was definitely welcome

i also really enjoyed finding out that fisk's relationship with his criminal partners wasn't as simple as him holding the power and telling them what to do while they all benefited, which is what it had been in the comics and what it seemed like here initially. it's a lot more precarious than that. seeing fisk threatened and unsure was refreshing, and madame gao is already a pretty great character. i'm also fascinated by what nobu's deal is, and fisk's relationship with wesley is pretty great. it's like a dark version of stannis and davos 

the ending really put the cat among the pigeons and it was thematically powerful too, though speaking of themes, i should mention that between this and the last one, "shitty dads" seems to be a prevailing one. always a staple 

this show, man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Daredevil S01E08*
> 
> 
> i also really enjoyed finding out that fisk's relationship with his criminal partners wasn't as simple as him holding the power and telling them what to do while they all benefited, which is what it had been in the comics and what it seemed like here initially.



Oh ok, just finished the fifth episode(My favorite so far), and listening him  talk about "this sick city that needs to be teared down" had me raising a brow since it looks like he's pretty much running shit.

Good to know he's eating on the table and not hosting it.


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't find emily blunt attractive but she's a fine actress


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2015)

I hate Anne Hathaway.  Emily should have won.


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> And just shit, Nathalie Emmanuel man...





Rukia said:


> .



besto GoT girl


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2015)

.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2015)

The World said:


> I don't find emily blunt attractive but she's a fine actress



White wimminz played out, cuhz.


All about dem exotic beauties now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2015)

The World said:


> besto GoT girl


I don't know who beats her.  I do like Melisandre too though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I do like Melisandre too though.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2015)

Melisandre


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm glad I got everyone on the Natie train


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2015)

I didn't join till last season.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2015)

*Daredevil S01E09 *

the fact that i've already said "best episode yet?" two times and am now ready to say it a third is a very, very good sign. this show is getting better and better. and it's not just about the fighting or about the thrills or plot advancements, though this ep had all of those - especially an _awesome_ fight and a pretty crazy final cliffhanger. it's about the conversations

superhero shows in general tend to be shitty about scripts, about conversations, about character interactions. duh-doy exposition where characters either talk about the plot or just say what they're feeling instead of hinting at it like real people is the order of the day. so are really vague, meaningless conversations about morality that never have anything remotely profound to say, never get down to brass tacks, but only consist of foregone conclusions that the hero is being herded towards in a point of moral crisis. it's not the case here

the best scenes in this episode, in my opinion, happen between matt and his priest. they have a conversation about whether the devil is real; they then have a conversation about whether it is right to kill the devil, to commit atrocity to prevent atrocities. it's very familiar ground, but the script is good enough to make it feel fresh, to make it feel new and original, as if i'm watching people wrestle with the problem for the first time. i may not be a fan of religion, but it can work pretty great in fiction as a way to contextualise moral dilemmas, and it does that extremely well here. 

this show is a gift


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

I've only seen the first episode 

gotta catch up


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2015)

same, Warudo


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2015)

Kingpin went from a 1 to a 10 rage wise in the 4th episode.  Holy shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2015)

welp, just seen DD flip over close range machine gun fire.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Kingpin went from a 1 to a 10 rage wise in the 4th episode.  Holy shit.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He embarrassed him! in front of his lady love!

even though she probably would have been ok with the crimelord thing if he was just honest; So the dude died for nothing


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

*its such a beautiful day - 0/10

*THERE'S NO WAY ANY OF YOU ENJOYED THIS. I FEEL TROLLED. FUCK YOU ALL, AND I HOPE YOU BURN.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2015)

go be basic somewhere else pls


----------



## Yasha (Apr 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> *its such a beautiful day - 0/10
> 
> *THERE'S NO WAY ANY OF YOU ENJOYED THIS. I FEEL TROLLED. FUCK YOU ALL, AND I HOPE YOU BURN.



It looks like Blenderite's work.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2015)

*Daredevil S01E10*

i've been mentioning while reviewing this show that it does a great job of making rapports, dynamics, and relationships feel "lived-in", and this episode is pretty much the ultimate showcase of that. i've rarely ever seen a friendship that came across more strongly in the real, hanging off each other while drunk and giggling because you're saying dumb shit, teasing each other about wasting your college credits trying to get laid, kinda way. i was grinning right along with matt and foggy at "avocadoes" or their other silly in-jokes. it was great. and it made it a lot more powerful to see where they're at now. this relationship feels more real after just one episode than any friendship i've seen in any comic book show. it's fantastic writing. and really good acting too, actually

flip to ben, and here the writers are knocking it out of the park again, actually making me care, and care deeply, about stuff like him comforting his sick wife and her telling him to keep chasing the story, because it makes their marriage feel just as real with that flipped couple "hello, gorgeous - hello, handsome" in-joke. him trying to decide whether to switch to metro and become an editor for the pay bump and benefits...these are real problems of real people and it feels so much more significant than any of the bullshit in arrow or the flash or whatever. what was the former show's idea of a thea subplot this season? a sexy dj for her club who turned out to be in the league of assassins. embarrassing. this show is blowing everyone else out of the water. that little line: "saying it means it's true". that expressed more real insight into humanity then i've seen in any other cape show. ever. karen and ben are two *supporting* characters who have a more real, human connection than i've seen between pretty much anyone on those shows.

that little conversation fisk had with gao impressed me, too, in that it showed that the show was aware of a concern i had - that fisk was somehow simultaneously running a ruinous crime syndicate and convincing himself he was saving the city. gao brought him right up against it, and he didn't have any answers to give her, because the two things are irreconcilable. this show is smart and it knows all of what it's doing and where that should go. there are very few around you can say that about. 

matt's "origin story" was fine, but what impressed me was both the logic of his rationalisation to foggy, and how it tied into his powers: how can the man who hears everything block out the screams, the pain, the suffering? how could he not try to help? and it's a solid argument, but foggy's smart (everyone's smart in this show, and i love that), and his inference regarding matt's training and motivations is just as solid. these are not easy conflicts, but they're not portrayed as difficult by a lot of amateur dramatics and brooding; they're revealed to be difficult by actual conversation. and some very, very good acting. foggy's disappointment and feelings of betrayal are a real gut-punch

great episode. despite the total lack of action and despite it being 90% character interactions and 10% plot, i'm tempted to consider it the best one yet. *THAT'S HOW GOOD THIS SHOW IS. IT DOESN'T EVEN NEED THE ACTION TO BE AMAZING.*


----------



## Yasha (Apr 11, 2015)

You're going to give Para a heart attack seeing that much text.


*Blue Ruin*

7.2/10


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2015)

I haven't seen Para in several days.  An absence like this is unusual for him.  I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2015)

He's probably a piece of jerky by now.


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2015)

does he taste like cool ranch doritos or jalapeno flavor


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2015)

what's the word here on "It Follows"?


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2015)

I believe MH said that scared him.


----------



## Ae (Apr 12, 2015)

I thought it was incredibly shot, but a bit on the boring side and not scary at all.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2015)

Good movies scare MH.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2015)

And sometimes bad movies do as well.

Apparently they're talking about remaking Puppet Master in 3D...now that scares me.

A Walk Among the Tombstones: A

I just really connected to this movie. The subtle score, the moody cinematography, the content of the script...I don't think I'd change a thing. The only issue that MIGHT bug me is the ending, which felt very Hollywood-ish. I hear the novel had a different resolution, which would make sense. I don't dislike the ending though as it was pretty creepy and intense. Those serial killers were very freaky and it was awesome seeing them get Liam Neeson'd.


----------



## Ae (Apr 12, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> A Walk Among the Tombstones: A


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 12, 2015)

Fargo the series

When the series was announced I had no expectations. Like, how many TV shows have been made out of movies these last years wtf. Hollywood really ran out of ideas.

However this show was really really  well realized, from the acting to the general feel. Everything. Well, save for the shoddy CG. Looking forward to season 2.

The Raid 2

Dunno, there's just something about these movies that make me not like them as much as I should. I think it's the overly long and brutal nature of the fights. They're too numbing. Also, the shoddy CG.

Caught some eps of Hannibal too. Hmm. Might give it a spin.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2015)

Jesus Eren is an annoying piece of shit in Attack on Titan.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 12, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Jesus Eren is an annoying piece of shit in Attack on Titan.



I like a lot of his characterisation, but yeah he is often grating as fuck


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2015)

First four GoT episodes leaked.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 12, 2015)

I heard first five got leaked

@enno- 95% AoT characters are annoying


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2015)

*Calvary*

It has my stamp of approval.

8/10


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 12, 2015)

Calvary is GOAT. 

Watch any of these next, if you haven't: In Bruges; Seven Psychopaths; The Guard.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2015)

Anyone has a good source of It Follows?

Download/Watch online is fine


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I heard first five got leaked
> 
> @enno- 95% AoT characters are annoying


I only like Annie.


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2015)

I found most of the Aot characters not annoying

stay mad nerds


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I only like Annie.



She cool. And the other dude that's also cool, the leader of that squad. Whatever the fuck he's called.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Don't know if you guys have seen this yet_ 



[YOUTUBE]KFYFh8w4758[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Apr 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Don't know if you guys have seen this yet_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KFYFh8w4758[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Apr 12, 2015)

To this day I still have not made it past the 5th chapter of AoT because I find the art so hideously ugly. 

I've still been meaning to check out the anime though...I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm having a difficult time of things.

If I watch any more GoT, then I have to wait more and more.

God, I'd kill for Netflix and HBO to fuck and make babies. Glorious babies that are released all at once, all episodes,in streaming HD.


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2015)

Jena said:


> To this day I still have not made it past the 5th chapter of AoT because I find the art so hideously ugly.
> 
> I've still been meaning to check out the anime though...I'll get to it eventually.




It's shit. Don't bother.


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2015)

Exclusive: Marvel's Spider-Man Reboot is NOT an Origin Story

Expect Spider-Man in Ultron credits scene.

Calling it now.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2015)

"Louie" has returned.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 12, 2015)

*Daredevil S01E11*

a pretty solid, but not spectacular episode, mostly focused on dealing with the aftermath of the previous two episodes. lots of stellar character interactions nevertheless, and i continue to be impressed by vincent d'onofrio's interpretation of fisk, which is constantly somewhere between a monster and a child, some kind of terrifying version of the gentle giant figure

the end of this ep, though...woof. insane. i'm astonished by what happened. prolly moreso than by any ep to date. wow, i...where does fisk go from here? where does karen go? this show, man


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2015)

I loved their opera selection for those scenes, Luc.


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2015)

But Fisk ain't stopping 

Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *Calvary*
> 
> It has my stamp of approval.
> 
> 8/10



Great film. Gleeson is becoming one of my favourite actors. 

Song of the Sea

Better than The Secret of Kells as the narrative isn't half assed and the animation is beautiful. The studio has my attention for sure after this. 

B

John Wick

Keane Reeves kills alot of people. It's basically a mix of Commando and Hit man directed by Micheal Mann. Great film. I love the little homages to Heat and stuff like Max Payne. 

B


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 12, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> John Wick
> 
> Keane Reeves kills alot of people. It's basically a mix of Commando and Hit man directed by Micheal Mann. Great film. I love the little homages to Heat and stuff like Max Payne.
> 
> B



_John Wick_ is basically the Max Payne you always wanted but never got. Could go both ways on the ending, but the way they sell Wick as a walking murder-machine is great. The end of the exchange between Leguizamo and Mafia Boss Allen is so wonderfully because the almost embarrassed "Oh" plays against how that scene plays out in every other movie.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2015)

I have to give Daredevil credit. This series really understands religion.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 12, 2015)

*Daredevil S01E12*

this was more of a moving the pieces around episode, and i wasn't too enthused by it, possibly less than i have been of any in the first season.the acting's there, the scripting's there, but there's not that much happening (minus that cool sequence of matt moving along the rooftops) - people are still deciding what they're about to do rather than doing it.

nevertheless, finding out more about madame gao was welcome. what happened at the end? not so much. not at all. i understand why the show did it - it even makes sense. but i think it wasted some potential, personally. that said, this show's built up a shitload of credit with me, so i forgive it. just gotta see what the finale does.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2015)

Have to say the quality of Attack on Titan is pretty great. The animation is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2015)

Daredevil took a fucking beating in the 9th episode.  Goddamn.


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah, that shit was brutal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2015)

Think i'll finish it today

as for Game of Thrones, i'd rather watch it on a weekly basis. Waiting the next week to see what happens next is part of the charm for me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 12, 2015)

*Daredevil S01E13*

what especially impressed me about this finale is that everything that happened in it was the organic conclusion to storylines that have been developing throughout the entire season. that seems like basic praise, but a lot of finales wind up feeling contrived, usually after the show writes itself into a corner. this finale did not. everything that happened made sense. and it was gripping and entertaining, and satisfying on a plot, action, and character level. it wasn't the best episode of the season - i think that's gotta be fought out between 'condemned', 'shadows in the glass', 'speak of the devil', and 'nelson vs. murdock' (those last three episodes happened _in a row_ - what a run) - but finales usually aren't. and that's cool

this show has been fucking great beyond my wildest expectations and i so pleased it exists and we got to see it. this is a boon for all comic adaptations because it establishes a new peak of quality beyond whatever we thought was the best before - arrow season 2 (scoff), iron man, watchmen, the dark knight. whatever. it's better than _everything else_

it's already one of my all-time favourites


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2015)

I think I have four episodes left to go.  Kind of a shame that they spent 6 months shooting this thing and I can plow through it all in 3 days.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2015)

That is funny, isn't it.

I'm gonna wait for the actual showings of GoT as well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 12, 2015)

I wonder how royalties work with shows exclusive to Netflix. Do you think Netflix pays companies based on how many hits a show gets ?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah probably

There's also dvd and blu ray sales but I don't know the figures on those


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 12, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> I wonder how royalties work with shows exclusive to Netflix. Do you think Netflix pays companies based on how many hits a show gets ?



i imagine it must be more concrete than that since they monitor a lot of things, like when you pause, when you fast forward, etc. i'd expect it to be based on how many episodes are watched, or maybe how much time in aggregate is spent watching


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Netflix pays a one time fee for their content.

I remember reading they purchased each Friends episode for $X


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2015)

if that's true, than the more popular a series becomes, the higher the bill is going to be for future purchases.


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2015)

They spend $2B/year on content, and $350M/year on producing original content.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2015)

Watching the T2 blu ray commentary. There's no way Emilia Clarke is going to come _anywhere_ near Linda Hamilton as Sarah. 

tho I'm sure everyone already knew that


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 12, 2015)

wait emilia clarke is playing sarah conner?

i feel like she's way too insanely good looking for that but i guess they'll prolly use the magic of makeup and lighting to tone that down

but still, i feel like she doesn't look tough enough 

linda hamilton was beastly


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2015)

Well, Linda was pretty hot in T2, but yeah, she was a friggin' beast. Her physicality was great, and there's been zero indication that Clarke is going to (or has even tried to) match it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 12, 2015)

> Well, Linda was pretty hot in T2,



i _found_ her attractive, but i wouldn't say she actually was _that_ hot. she mostly looked drawn and worried, deep worry-lines in her face, and so on


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 12, 2015)

Heisenburg is such a gangsta


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2015)

tfw Speedy doesn't get that you're not really supposed to like or think what Walt does is anything commendable at all


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> tfw Speedy doesn't get that you're not really supposed to like or think what Walt does is anything commendable at all



protagonist identification OP tho

that and the relaxation of moral standards commiserate to experiencing fiction


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2015)

Speedy prolly' hates Skyler White


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> tfw Speedy doesn't get that you're not really supposed to like or think what Walt does is anything commendable at all



Skylar is such a bitch  Screw her

Nah but seriously illegitmate son Jesse never gets love

Guztavo is a favourite of mine, DEA and Hank miss him out 

Im finishing season 3.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2015)

called            it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 12, 2015)

Saul's psycopathy fascinates me considering Walt isnt as bad


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2015)

Walt was p turrible


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2015)

w-what

Saul has his issues, but he's not a psychopath......


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 12, 2015)

walt's a sociopath, not a psychopath, no?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm not a fan of skyler either, Walt's actions  makes her's more understandable, but she would annoy me, realistically.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm not excusing actions jus saiyan

Para man come on

if saul wasnt such a good lawyer

the man would be great serial killer 

Guy is a top tier fraudster in this show


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't even know if you could call Walt a sociopath, at all.  Gus is probably the closest thing to one, although his one origin scene kinda throws a slight wrench on that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> walt's a sociopath, not a psychopath, no?



In truth Walt's trait put in a grey area

He doesn't fit both fields perfectly

I'd have like the show to give him maybe at least a few years experience in the meth lab or similar before the cancer


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I'm not excusing actions jus saiyan
> 
> Para man come on
> 
> ...



considering he's shown to be nothing but afraid of violence and prone to intimidation I'm not sure how you are coming to this conclusion.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I don't even know if you could call Walt a sociopath, at all.  Gus is probably the closest thing to one, although his one origin scene kinda throws a slight wrench on that.



Which episode is Gus's history flashback? Will put my full thoughts on him after.

I just presume he only wants a working relationship with people and nothing closer because of parental or close friend trauma as a kid.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> In truth Walt's trait put in a grey area
> 
> He doesn't fit both fields perfectly
> 
> I'd have like the show to give him maybe at least a few years experience in the meth lab or similar before the cancer



 He moves past the grey as the series progresses, grey means they're good reasons for the wrong you do, but his motives becomes alittle more selfish after say--season 1.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah Gesy his ego inflates with his success with his new formula and pride gets in the way.

He sees himself as the artist who's better than any meth cook which is his major crux

Stepping on territory and people to the top

If he had more time in it years ago he would've been more in Gus's circle


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 12, 2015)

Also the point of Walt starting so late is death by cancer lowered his inhibitions to commit crime so flaws my want of him getting experience 

It's messed up but he shouldv'e got cancer earlier


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I don't even know if you could call Walt a sociopath, at all.  Gus is probably the closest thing to one, although his one origin scene kinda throws a slight wrench on that.



yeah i regret saying that bc these clinical diagnoses are kinda irrelevant to bb, which is about a man just like you and me descending deeper and deeper into evil


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 12, 2015)

Man it's interesting how quickly Walt learns and gains influence

Steps up to Gus like a real G who's been at it for yonks

Jesse is a shit criminal yo


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2015)

lol, apparently they made a "Man with the Iron Fists 2", which is going straight to DVD. I watched the trailer and to its credit, it looks bigger budgeted than one would expect. But I'm not expecting much, as it appears that it's built more around RZA (whereas the first was more of an ensemble piece).


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2015)

People in this thread really need to learn the defining traits of a sociopath/psychopath, both of which are just synonyms of each other.

Neither Gus nor Walt were psychopathic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2015)

Game of Thrones is so far disappointing...


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2015)

No, it's not. I'm actually very interested in a major change from book they've chosen to do.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2015)

this shit is weak

dropped


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2015)

The wall stuff was the only good stuff this week.


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this shit is weak
> 
> dropped




No one even knows what you're talking about.

@Rukia, did you just watch the first episode?

m I the only one with zero fucking patience?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2015)

Yep.  First episode has been watched.  Dany stuff was weak like usual.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 12, 2015)

Juan you think Saul is a raging psychopath?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2015)

This always works for me.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Juan you think Saul is a raging psychopath?



r u trolling me


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 12, 2015)

Rukia would agree I bet


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2015)

psy?cho?path
ˈsīkəˌpaTH/Submit
noun
a person suffering from chronic mental disorder with abnormal or violent social behavior.
synonyms:	madman, madwoman, maniac, lunatic, psychotic, sociopath; More
informal
an unstable and aggressive person.
"schoolyard psychopaths will gather around a fight to encourage the combatants"

this doesn't sound like Saul at all

English OP


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2015)

Juan and I agree on Melisandre's tits.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 12, 2015)

Saul only lack is aggressiveness

He is a coward like most of them tho


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2015)

> Well  if we want to get technical, Sociopath ("social disorder") is the term  that the DSM created to replace Psychopath ("mind disorder") because  Psychopath has super negative connotations and was basically just a  blanket term for crazy people and assholes.  Then, Sociopath also got a  negative stank on it, so the DSM changed the name again to Anti-Social  Personality Disorder, which is the contemporary term.  So technically,  both Sociopath and Psychopath are just antiquated terms for, and  synonyms with, ASPD.  (Psychopath=Sociopath=Anti-Social Personality)
> All that said, some people do make the argument that a psychopath is  an extreme version of a sociopath, or any of cluster A or B personality  disorders for that matter.  Just a really fucked up person.   It really  kind of depends on who you talk to.   ((Psychopath>Sociopath)Anti-Social Personality)
> But the _official_ DSM-V diagnosis for all three of them would  most likely be secondary ASPD (maybe not Bickle), each with different  dominant co-morbid disorders.
> 
> ...


Fun little read from a professional about three (actually four) movie psychos.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2015)

Grape said:


> No one even knows what you're talking about.


I think you do


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

stunna dropping GoT?

good riddance


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 13, 2015)

[youtube]9r3cr8txAeE[/youtube]

hahahaha


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

wow i thought that was fake

turrible

fuck you stunna


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2015)

I can understand more than 90% of the GoT dialogues without subtitles now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2015)

All of the nudity featured nobodies last night.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2015)

Daeny covering herself with blanket


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pWdKf3MneyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2015)

. .


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

OMG, that ending killed me dude. That was legit good


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2015)

That was hilarious.


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That was hilarious.



His dramatic pose before Thomas hit him


----------



## Grape (Apr 13, 2015)

Totally thought someone had just edited together a gif. Did not expect to actually see it in trailer.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 13, 2015)

[youtube]rGSxss7gWak[/youtube]

lol


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

The World said:


> stunna dropping GoT?
> 
> good riddance


can't believe they killed off Dany like that

sheep



αshɘs said:


> [youtube]9r3cr8txAeE[/youtube]
> 
> hahahaha


that...that can't be real


----------



## Grape (Apr 13, 2015)

That's funny. Watched Terminator 2 last night.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can't believe they killed off Dany like that



What are you talking about?


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

is that the trailer with yellowjacket?


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

the fuck? did like 40 people post while I was typing?


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

Warudo still using a Pentium II PC


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2015)

Fuck you Warudo


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

that Terminator trailer...this movie is about to be convoluted af

John Connor is a Terminator?? what the shit


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

para come back to skype


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that Terminator trailer...this movie is about to be convoluted af
> 
> John Connor is a Terminator?? what the shit



Unless that massive fucking reveal is just a misdirection for Matt Smith's hidden character to be the real reveal, I don't understand why they did that.

And even then, it's still a huge thing to spoil


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

let's look at the villains here:

this new Asian Terminator (T-1000/X class?)

John Connor the Terminator

the T-800 from the first film


----------



## Grape (Apr 13, 2015)

This is what I don't understand about you people.

You know the movie is going to be shit, but you're trying to justify buying tickets for it.

Silly fucks.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2015)

I never left, Warudo


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

I forgot my old skype name

give me urs


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

Grape said:


> This is what I don't understand about you people.
> 
> You know the movie is going to be shit, but you're trying to justify buying tickets for it.
> 
> Silly fucks.


I am weak and my curiosity is strong


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

that sounds like a better ending than the nonsense we got 

fuck john conner I wanted that terminator to live


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

The World said:


> it was a mocking joke at para who always tells me to come back



Not answering my question


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't even remember Salvation


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

we video chatted once I think 

most people dont want to because they scurred and don't want to show their ugly faces


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

why are there always like 15-20 guests lurking 

this place ain't popular


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

stunna i can't take ur nasty albino tatiana maslany set 

give me regular tats


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll look into it


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

The World said:


> stunna i can't take ur nasty albino tatiana maslany set
> 
> give me regular tats



I agree. Stunna's infatuation with extreme whiteness has gone too far.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

Detective pls


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 13, 2015)

There's always something about Terminator trailers and spoilers: Carrie & Lowell



Detective said:


> The original ending to Salvation was a big troll. Apparently SkyNet had deduced that humanity would go extinct within 200 years, so they used Judgement Day to exterminate the majority of the human race, while hiding a certain portion within a resort-like oasis, with terminators serving them. The humans they did save were half machine as well, to prolong their lives.



Yeah, but it never materialized. Instead they filmed the 'John dies, Jake takes his face and place' version, but that got leaked, people freaked out and they made the ending we know lol


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Detective pls



I bet you loved that white rabbit lost in a snowstorm artwork, didn't you?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> I bet you loved that white rabbit lost in a snowstorm artwork, didn't you?





oh yeah, how have you been liking netflix dd?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2015)

Why would they reveal that John Connor is a robot? The same people who would have watched the movie would have seen that without that revelation.


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> oh yeah, how have you been liking netflix dd?



So gooooooood


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2015)

Genesis looks like it will have the worst effects in the franchise.

Young Arnold looks worse than Bridges in Tron Legacy.


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

Clu


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2015)

The World said:


> we video chatted once I think
> 
> most people dont want to because they scurred and don't want to show their ugly faces



yeah we did once

I mainly use Skype for the text and rooms features


----------



## Grape (Apr 13, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Why would they reveal that John Connor is a robot? The same people who would have watched the movie would have seen that without that revelation.




To be fair, the trailer for T2 spoiled that Arnold was protecting the Connors.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Genesis looks like it will have the worst effects in the franchise.
> 
> Young Arnold looks worse than Bridges in Tron Legacy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2015)

Grape said:


> To be fair, the trailer for T2 spoiled that Arnold was protecting the Connors.



Yeah, but Arnold being a good guy was a major draw for T2. Meant we got to see robot vs robot action. 


For this reboot thingy, not really necessarily to reveal Connor is a robot. Could have saved that for the actual film. People were interested in seeing just how the alternate dimension thingy would work.


----------



## Slice (Apr 13, 2015)

That trailer looks pretty shit. But i dont think anybody expected anything else.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> So gooooooood


Matt's fight against Stick was intense!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2015)

Attack on Titan

Top notch stuff. The execution is fantastic and the animation is top notch. Only thingdI'd say is that Eren lacks alot of interesting characterisation for me but the show makes up for it by having a great bunch of secondary characters. And damn the writer isn't afraid of killing off characters. 

B+


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2015)

How Eno gonna come and shit talk some of our choices and then get into this basic show


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2015)

I liked it. It's not amazing or anything but I enjoyed it. Kiss my ass. I just loved the quality of the animation. 

Next show. Which one should I watch:

Tokyo Ghoul
High school of the dead
Sword Art Online
Space Dandy
Steins;Gate
Kill La Kill


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2015)

if you wanna watch something good you go with Steins; Gate


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't watch SAO, KLK, or Higschool, mate

Go Steins


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I liked it. It's not amazing or anything but I enjoyed it. Kiss my ass. I just loved the quality of the animation.
> 
> Next show. Which one should I watch:
> 
> ...



steins gate i guess

you shouldn't even be considering hsotd or sao


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2015)

Ennoea is right.  Attack on Titan the anime is a lot better than the manga.


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

Eren is great

I love how he so savagely wants to destroy titans because they inhibit humanity and make them nothing more than cowering sheep

Enno and para basic as fuck

Eren da real MVP


Space Dandy is good stuff


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2015)

stop shit posting on NF and readd me on skype already


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

[vocaroo]s1kWifoFN84L[/vocaroo]


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2015)

tfw Warudo stole my Vocaroo


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

you bring out the best in me buddy


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

ITT Warudo dickriding Para


----------



## teddy (Apr 13, 2015)

Warudo Tactics


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2015)

Warudo I love your set man. Give me that ice cream cake.


----------



## Grape (Apr 13, 2015)

After thinking on it for a long time, based on all live action interpretations, I am convinced that Daredevil would shit-stomp Batman.


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

Grape said:


> After thinking on it for a long time, based on all live action interpretations, I am convinced that Daredevil would shit-stomp Batman.



Bale Batman? Definitely.

Comics Batman? Fight would be amazing, but Bruce would take it on tactics and intelligence.


----------



## Grape (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm v skeptical of Batman.


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

batman has a daredevil fuck off spray in his belt


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Warudo I love your set man. Give me that ice cream cake.



ain't nobody fucking with my clique clique


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

The World said:


> batman has a daredevil fuck off spray in his belt



Batman would not be above using dirty tactics against a blind man, as long as the job got done.


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

How many Kpop girl bands are there?

I will not be surprised if someone tells me 999839829832


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

Yo Stunna. Guess what?

I like skylar now


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> How many Kpop girl bands are there?
> 
> I will not be surprised if someone tells me 999839829832





i found the pic enno


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yo Stunna. Guess what?
> 
> I like skylar now



It's hard to like anyone in Walt's family

I have a soft spot for Hank


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

Warudo you sick perv

That 14 year old korean gurl jailbait in Asian thread


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

para putting in work?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

The World said:


> It's hard to like anyone in Walt's family
> 
> I have a soft spot for Hank



Marie is a shit wife

If I had my way, I'd hook him up with Eva Mendes instead

Hank is our boy


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

To be honest, this is much less than I expected.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2015)

>Hard to like Walt's family
>Walt jr

wat


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Warudo you sick perv
> 
> That 14 year old korean gurl jailbait in Asian thread



she's japanese actually

that was kind of the point

and shes 23 now as I've pointed out before


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yo Stunna. Guess what?
> 
> I like skylar now


I bet that'll change 

I mean, I personally like Skyler.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

She has balls Stunna

That carwash scene

put her hands in his ass and told off the Romanian geezer in her own way 

water contaminant bit I mean

Flynn? yeah he is not special

Jesse needs his mummy


----------



## Grape (Apr 13, 2015)

Jesse is the best character on the show.



Skylar is a bitch, but that's because you side with Walter


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 13, 2015)

Furious 7

8/10

Good send off for walker, Jordana Brewster is out of a Job.

The major hype of Shaw as a threat came at the introduction and the ending but during that movie he just seem like a run of the mill merc.

Tyrese is the circus clown of the series.

Sometimes I wish Rodriguez' character stayed dead.

Lol at bringing back Lucas Black for literally 1 minute in the film and thus end the tie in of Tokyo drift which was hyped for like 6 years


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

Jesse cant fight or use his brain like a g

But his partying and pick up skills make him high yo


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

rukia I picked up the ultimate batman origin collection for 10 bucks on psn two weeks ago

it's pretty good so far

identical to arkham city which i guess is a good and bad thing


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

Enno you been to the northern hell that is blackpool?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2015)

I used to basically live there when I was 18. It's a tourist shit hole bit I love the place.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2015)

Scarborough is the real hell. Racist shit hole.


----------



## Slice (Apr 13, 2015)

Grape said:


> After thinking on it for a long time, based on all live action interpretations, I am convinced that Daredevil would shit-stomp Batman.



Based on the live action scenes the Daredevil from the first movie would stomp.



Speedy Jag. said:


> Yo Stunna. Guess what?
> 
> I like skylar now



Skylers nervous breakdown was convincingly portraied. I like her for that.
Most people seem to hate her because they side with Walt no matter what since he is the main character.



The World said:


> It's hard to like anyone in Walt's family
> 
> I have a soft spot for Hank



Hank is best supporting character.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

Hoping to get a business up there Enno


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Hoping to get a business up there Enno



Well go up there and check it out lol. What type of business??


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

Slice said:


> Skylers nervous breakdown was convincingly portraied. I like her for that.
> Most people seem to hate her because they side with Walt no matter what since he is the main character.
> 
> Hank is best supporting character.



Their relationship is certainly more interesting 'split' than together 

Walt is an idiot at times tho, I don't side with him on everything

Hank certainly is lad



Ennoea said:


> Well go up there and check it out lol. What type of business??



Looking at B&B's atm.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2015)

B&B is generally a good business. Depending on the location you should be busy. I'll come and stay at it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> let's look at the villains here:
> 
> this new Asian Terminator (T-1000/X class?)
> 
> ...



......"Butterfly effects"


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 13, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> [youtube]9r3cr8txAeE[/youtube]
> 
> hahahaha





That's so absurdly terrible



The World said:


> Enno and para basic as fuck



Warudo on point again


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 13, 2015)

I wouldn't say I liked Skyler, but she was well characterised and the hate she gets makes no sense beyond womenz are bitches


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

Marie should get all the hate


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> B&B is generally a good business. Depending on the location you should be busy. I'll come and stay at it.



Good, I will give you a special rate


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I wouldn't say I liked Skyler, but she was well characterised and the hate she gets makes no sense beyond womenz are bitches


p          much


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I wouldn't say I liked Skyler, but she was well characterised and the hate she gets makes no sense beyond womenz are bitches



This is pretty much it.


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2015)

Playoffs is Coming


----------



## Grape (Apr 13, 2015)

Olivia Munn playing Psylocke.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

Good cast, tho probably a bit too old for the role.


----------



## Grape (Apr 13, 2015)

She gon' fill that one piece nicely.

If they actually did costumes correctly, anyway


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey Rukia...

[YOUTUBE]KFYFh8w4758[/YOUTUBE]

Have you seen this opening?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Good cast, tho probably a bit too old for the role.



really?

she's 34 and like most people who are in their 30s in hollywood, she looks to be in her 20s


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> really?
> 
> she's 34 and like most people who are in their 30s in hollywood, she looks to be in her 20s



I'm talking storywise, she's almost twice the age of the actor playing cyclops. 

which means no psychic affairs


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

Gesy thinks Munn's ready to play Gertrude


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

Stunna pls


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm talking storywise, she's almost twice the age of the actor playing cyclops.
> 
> which means no psychic affairs





i'm uh

i'm pretty sure you confused psylocke with emma frost


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Playoffs is Coming



Winter is coming.

The White Walkers are coming.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

White Wankers?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm uh
> 
> i'm pretty sure you confused psylocke with emma frost



nah, If she's a female with psychic abilities, chances are cyclops has hit that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2015)

oh. well, okay, but specifically re: "psychic affairs", that was scott with emma frost when he was married to jean


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

Can't say for sure, I've never read anything that far back, but when i google Psylocke "psychic affairs" came up, so that much was an assumption.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> White Wankers?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2015)

I hate those fucking white walkers!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2015)

Fuck you Bryan Singer.  With decisions like this.  It is no surprise that everyone hates you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh,That's why he's disliked?

I thought it had something to do with the whole pedophilia situation he has going on..


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

yo, he's a pedo? That sounds familiar, but boy is it shitty that I'd forget something like that


----------



## Grape (Apr 13, 2015)

Pretty sure that'd be high praise around here, Gesy


----------



## Grape (Apr 13, 2015)

The greatest thing ever.

[youtube]aOjUSjghGI8[/youtube]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

Jon Favreau


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

fucking zombie babies


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

Grape said:


> The greatest thing ever.
> 
> [youtube]aOjUSjghGI8[/youtube]


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2015)

hes acting there, pretty sure its fake


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> hes acting there, pretty sure its fake



the character he's playing is also called Dennis?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

Any food lovers here? Just seen Chef and cuban food looks in point yo


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

kind of regret repping vbd now for that glaring fuckup


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

*New Jack City*

Some of my friends told me this was better than Scarface

Who lied to these fools?

*C-*


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2015)

yo stunna janelle got some booty on her 

and the chick from dear white people was in her video


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2015)

I hate Dennis Quaid.  Even when it is a joke.


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2015)

rukia ignoring my batman post 

u casul!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2015)

The World said:


> yo stunna janelle got some booty on her
> 
> and the chick from dear white people was in her video


Dat Tessa Thompson.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone think Sons of Anarchy is Breaking bad level good?


----------



## Grape (Apr 14, 2015)

No Speedy Jag, and I would punch in the throat for suggesting something so fucking stupid.


----------



## Grape (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd be excited, but I know it's going to suck, and be celebrities I don't know.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 14, 2015)

*Wreck-It Ralph*

cool concept, great art direction, a lot...darker than i expected it to be, which is actually a plus bc it earned it. good movie


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qfmAllbYC8[/YOUTUBE]

looks like a movie para or stunna would like


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> the character he's playing is also called Dennis?




could be because i just woke up, but are you agreeing or disagreeing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2015)

Disagreeing, bro


----------



## Grape (Apr 14, 2015)

Starting a new job Friday. Working 72 hour weeks. rip free time


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Disagreeing, bro



the whole thing is staged, as in the guy who calls him dennis is also in on it. 

when i say he is acting im obviously not talking about him acting in a real movie in that context...he's acting as in the entire thing is a hoax.


yall owe me reps


----------



## Grape (Apr 14, 2015)

I aint owe u shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2015)

yeah but...why?

What a waste of production time, usually when an actor break down like this, it's an actual breakdown. You can be skeptical if you want, but it seemed pretty real to me.


----------



## Grape (Apr 14, 2015)

Probably is fake though. Haven't heard anything else about it. Could definitely be a Kimmel skit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2015)

They could spin it as fake to avoid bad press.


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> Starting a new job Friday. Working 72 hour weeks. rip free time



Good luck, bro. All the best.


----------



## Grape (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you 

Little worried. Never worked retail before, but it's a range of products I'm familiar with.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 14, 2015)

Hipster Paradox thesis

_In such different domains as statistical physics and spin glasses, neurosciences, social science, economics and finance, large ensemble of interacting individuals taking their decisions either in accordance (mainstream) or against (hipsters) the majority are ubiquitous. Yet, trying hard to be different often ends up in hipsters consistently taking the same decisions, in other words all looking alike. We resolve this apparent paradox studying a canonical model of statistical physics, enriched by incorporating the delays necessary for information to be communicated. We show a generic phase transition in the system: when hipsters are too slow in detecting the trends, they will keep making the same choices and therefore remain correlated as time goes by, while their trend evolves in time as a periodic function. This is true as long as the majority of the population is made of hipsters. Otherwise, hipsters will be, again, largely aligned, towards a constant direction which is imposed by the mainstream choices. Beyond the choice of the best suit to wear this winter, this study may have important implications in understanding dynamics of inhibitory networks of the brain or investment strategies finance, or the understanding of emergent dynamics in social science, domains in which delays of communication and the geometry of the systems are prominent._


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> Starting a new job Friday. Working 72 hour weeks. rip free time



ah but how much are you making


----------



## Grape (Apr 14, 2015)

$9+commission


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2015)

Sounds like retail


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> $9+commission



my sympathies on the base rate

how much do you reckon the commission will bump it up


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Wreck-It Ralph*
> 
> cool concept, great art direction, a lot...darker than i expected it to be, which is actually a plus bc it earned it. good movie


Luca enjoyed a Disney movie


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Luca enjoyed a Disney movie



it's not the first m8


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2015)

nah, but it is a p good movie; glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Grape (Apr 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> my sympathies on the base rate
> 
> how much do you reckon the commission will bump it up




No idea, but for the area my compensation is fair


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> nah, but it is a p good movie; glad you enjoyed it



lol did you get a maso vibe from felix asking tamora to beat him


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2015)

*GoT S05E03*

Arya Stark is supposed to be stark naked when she let go of "Arya Stark" and turned into a "No one".


----------



## Grape (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't care what anyone says, Yasha - I can't blame you for your sky-high expectations.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2015)

Why would you want to see a kid naked? I expect that kind of shit from me, Yasha, not you! Now you must be sent to the MartialHorror breeding camp!


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't blame her if she didn't know what was expected of her when she signed up for season 1. But she should have known better by now.  

She is no kid. She just turned 18 today.

Happy birthday, Maisie Williams. Now show us your birthday suit. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Joking. I'm not interested in seeing her naked.

Give us more Melisandre!


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2015)

Holy shit. They casted Yukio from Wolverine in Game of Thrones!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2015)

Naked Arya Stark?  We missed out on that?


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks like Rukia, Martial, Grape, VBD, Yasha and I are the only non-shitposters ITT

All is well


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2015)

Red priestess of Volantis


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2015)

Wreck it Ralph was good.  Fuck you Stunna.


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Wreck it Ralph was good.  Fuck you Stunna.



Zangief still makes me lol, dude.


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2015)

still would have preferred the scifi part being the bulk of the movie


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 14, 2015)

The World said:


> still would have preferred the scifi part being the bulk of the movie



iunno that would've required a tonal shift that's not really in keeping w/ disney


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> Looks like Rukia, Martial, Grape, VBD, Yasha and I are the only non-shitposters ITT
> 
> All is well



Tfw this is a pretty impressive collection of shitposters


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Tfw this is a pretty impressive collection of shitposters



Says the chicano culero


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Tfw this is a pretty impressive collection of shitposters



Still better than postshitters. You know, people who post just to shit on other people's posts.


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2015)

Yasha knows whats up


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yasha knows whats up



his dick at a snuff film screening?


----------



## Jena (Apr 14, 2015)

What's up with this shitposter thing? 

Is it based on post count or is it just randomized?


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> his dick at a snuff film screening?



To be honest, I'm not sure exactly what would cause Yasha to become thirsty. His tastes are rather unique. 



Jena said:


> What's up with this shitposter thing?
> 
> Is it based on post count or is it just randomized?



I dunno, but gotta love having diplomatic immunity from it.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2015)

Jena said:


> What's up with this shitposter thing?
> 
> Is it based on post count or is it just randomized?



Everyone that joined after 06 has it.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Everyone that joined after 06 has it.



Then it is accurate. More or less.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2015)

Jena said:


> What's up with this shitposter thing?
> 
> Is it based on post count or is it just randomized?



From Area 11, it's been brewing for the past few days.


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 14, 2015)

...

Oh well, at least mofdfuck this time doesn't involve sparkles.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 14, 2015)

When it comes to shit posting you guys are chuunin level


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2015)

Sama joined in 2010? I feel like he has been watching over us since stunna was a baby.


----------



## Grape (Apr 14, 2015)

Yay for not shitposting.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2015)

I thought Sama had been around longer.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2015)

BTW.  Martial about to take another for the team.  Unfriended.


----------



## Jena (Apr 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Everyone that joined after 06 has it.



[youtube]v3rhQc666Sg[/youtube]


----------



## Grape (Apr 14, 2015)

Don't worry, Jena. You _look_ like you registered by 06.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Samavarti (Apr 14, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Sama joined in 2010? I feel like he has been watching over us since stunna was a baby.



Well the date of my account creation and the time i have been lurking NF are not necessary the same.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2015)

Unfriended looks like the worst horror movie ever...so why is it getting good reviews?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2015)

Studio payoff?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> When it comes to shit posting you guys are chuunin level


I suppose a Jonin-level shitposter would know


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2015)

If Martial thinks Unfriended looks awful, it's probably a great film.  Imma google it.


----------



## Grape (Apr 14, 2015)

Pretty sure that's made by mtv.

So yeah, I'm sure you'll love it, Para.


----------



## Naya (Apr 15, 2015)

*Bathory*

uhm... well I understand why people mostly dislike it. It's not a historical drama - too few historical facts, too many fiction. It's not a horror movie - nobody gets killed bloodily enough and in general only one chick gets killed for real. It's not a melodrama, cause... it's just not.
So what is it? A fairy tale?

5/10 at best.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 15, 2015)

Enno don't watch anime, read TWIM instead


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2015)

Wedding Ringer - 7/10

shit was dumb but it made me laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaugh


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2015)

>AV club gave daredevil season 1 a B-

i'm pretty sure they gave agent carter season 1 an A-

fuck you, reviewer


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2015)

it's noel murray

fuck you, noel murray


----------



## Detective (Apr 15, 2015)

*TV Series:* Justified
*Rating:* ★★★★★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* God damned fucking magnificent. I have nothing more to say.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> *TV Series:* Justified
> *Rating:* ★★★★★ out of ★★★★★
> *Comments:* God damned fucking magnificent. I have nothing more to say.



seconded

detective, how has PoI season 4 been?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I suppose a Jonin-level shitposter would know



Kage level


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2015)

detective finally watching justified?


----------



## Grape (Apr 15, 2015)

[youtube]SbfGZ-auGsk[/youtube]


----------



## Detective (Apr 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> seconded
> 
> detective, how has PoI season 4 been?



Season 4 has been an onslaught of villainry and mayhem, in other words, excellent. This show does not slow down at all.

The music selections have been ace as usual, too.

I am doing a withholding of eps for a while, so that I can binge watch like a friend for that last arc of the season in one sitting.





The World said:


> detective finally watching justified?



I've been watching it from the initial airing, you fool


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 15, 2015)

Detective have you watched Sons of Anarchy?

Alos being meaning to watch Vikings as well


----------



## Detective (Apr 15, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Detective have you watched Sons of Anarchy?
> 
> Alos being meaning to watch Vikings as well



Just 1 ep, mate. Didn't interest me much, so I dropped it.

And I have yet to watch Vikings either. Let me know how that goes if you happen to get the chance.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2015)

Nicely done Detective.  Glad you finally decided to check Justified out.


----------



## Detective (Apr 15, 2015)

I always trust your recommendations, Rukia. Good looking out dude.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2015)

Never forget Detective.


----------



## Detective (Apr 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Never forget Detective.



Of course 

Thomas will bathe the railways in their blood.


----------



## Grape (Apr 15, 2015)

Troll level: We're unworthy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah seen it this morning

Guess I owe vbd an apology.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2015)

gesy.  Who is the female Thor?


----------



## Detective (Apr 15, 2015)

Been thinking about finally getting Skype, lately.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2015)

Maybe Para will come back if you get it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> gesy.  Who is the female Thor?


----------



## Detective (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2015)

Valkyrie is great.  I doubt they are going to give it someone like her.  It will probably be shitty Jane Foster.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 15, 2015)

Rukia pls

I never left


----------



## Grape (Apr 15, 2015)

female thor looks like a snotty bitch


----------



## Yasha (Apr 15, 2015)

*GoT S05E04*

Melisandre nudity finally 

Jon Snow is confirmed gay

2 of the Sand Snakes are cute, particularly the white one 

That ending


----------



## Detective (Apr 15, 2015)

OMG...

[YOUTUBE]8_4O_TUVb8A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]P_ADtgL73cA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2015)

Grape said:


> female thor looks like a snotty bitch


----------



## Grape (Apr 15, 2015)

nice.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2015)

yo that's not femthor, that's valkyrie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2015)

there is no other thor.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2015)

i just rewatched summer wars

it's still pretty great


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah seen it this morning
> 
> Guess I owe vbd an apology.



and reps


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2015)

in b4 "lol Sealed"


----------



## Jena (Apr 15, 2015)

Grape said:


> Troll level: We're unworthy.



ok just as long as david hasselhoff video is still real


----------



## Grape (Apr 15, 2015)

Jena said:


> ok just as long as david hasselhoff video is still real




That burger looked amazing.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> Just 1 ep, mate. Didn't interest me much, so I dropped it.
> 
> And I have yet to watch Vikings either. Let me know how that goes if you happen to get the chance.



Cool man, will let you know how it is

If you see any good sci-fi shows give me a shout

Haven't ever got a good fix since x-files 

Or Gillian Anderson


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2015)

King Boxer: A-

Also known as "Five Fingers of Death", this is an exceptional kung fu flick.


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2015)

Wake up, bitches.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2015)

Will Marvel stop fucking releasing clips from Age of Ultron. At this point I feel like I've seen the whole film. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2015)

Looking at the Cannes list:



> The Lobster (Yorgos Lanthimos)
> In a dystopian near future, single people are obliged to find a matching mate in 45 days or are transformed into animals and released into the woods.




I like the sound of this


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2015)

wat


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 16, 2015)

[youtube]ZTidn2dBYbY[/youtube]


----------



## Detective (Apr 16, 2015)

Been waiting a couple years for Kung Fury, thankfully the kickstarter campaign was successful. I hope it's out soon.

:33


----------



## Slice (Apr 16, 2015)

Top Gun was on last night. I never really was a fan of that movie.

I rate it _'Danger Zone'_ out of 5.


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2015)

Most of us wanted to be astronauts, firemen, rockstars, etc. when we were children.


Slice dreamed of being David Hasselhoff 

Jena dreamed of banging David Hasselhoff 

Crazy Germans.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Looking at the Cannes list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



enno could pick one up from the nearest asylum in 20 minutes


----------



## teddy (Apr 16, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Will Marvel stop fucking releasing clips from Age of Ultron. At this point I feel like I've seen the whole film. Fucking ridiculous.



I haven't seen any of the clips but it's crazy hearing about all of these being released. might as well leak the movie


----------



## Slice (Apr 16, 2015)

ted. said:


> I haven't seen any of the clips but it's crazy hearing about all of these being released. might as well leak the movie



I haven't watched a single one of them. I hate when they give away too much of the movie in advance.



Grape said:


> Most of us wanted to be astronauts, firemen, rockstars, etc. when we were children.
> 
> 
> Slice dreamed of being David Hasselhoff
> ...




Not gonna lie, when i was a kid Knight Rider was the most awesome thing ever.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2015)

ted. said:


> I haven't seen any of the clips but it's crazy hearing about all of these being released. might as well leak the movie



i don't know why they think they had to promote it in such a dumb way tbh 

considering avengers broke a billion, this would prolly break a billion even w/o a promotional campaign


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 16, 2015)

That post nut clarity is the perfect moment to have the clearest head for any important decision making.


----------



## teddy (Apr 16, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't know why they think they had to promote it in such a dumb way tbh
> 
> considering avengers broke a billion, this would prolly break a billion even w/o a promotional campaign



That's i'm thinking really. the whole brand has enough popularity and sway to the extant where they don't have to exert this kind of effort in marketing. a couple trailers and tv spots are all that's required for something like this _(basically generates its own hype)_ imo, along with whatever billboards and posters disney might have littered across the planet



Slice said:


> I haven't watched a single one of them. I hate when they give away too much of the movie in advance.



same. it's why at times i don't even bother with some trailers even


----------



## Slice (Apr 16, 2015)

Thats just how Disney rolls.
Just watch a trailer for one of their live action movies. It always basically gives away the entire plot.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 16, 2015)

I used the post nut clarity to decide if I should date a girl or not, what job I should pursue, what to cook for dinner, any important decision and it has never led me astray.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 16, 2015)

Neighbours banging out the tunes next door for a birthday, eurg

Slice what do you think of Daredevil?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 16, 2015)

Taylor Lautner fell off.


----------



## Slice (Apr 16, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Neighbours banging out the tunes next door for a birthday, eurg
> 
> Slice what do you think of Daredevil?



Unfortunately i didn't have time to see a single episode yet.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)

Nope.  I'm out on the new Star Wars.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2015)

bye


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2015)

hey comic nerds

do you guys prefer Kingpin as a villain to Spider-Man or Daredevil?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)

Harrison Ford needs to fly another plane before they make episode VIII.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> hey comic nerds
> 
> do you guys prefer Kingpin as a villain to Spider-Man or Daredevil?


Spider-man.  Bullseye has always been a larger pain in the ass for Daredevil to deal with.


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Harrison Ford needs to fly another plane before they make episode VIII.




I'm convinced he was trying to kill himself.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> hey comic nerds
> 
> do you guys prefer Kingpin as a villain to Spider-Man or Daredevil?



Daredevil for sure 

Only basic people think otherwise


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> hey comic nerds
> 
> do you guys prefer Kingpin as a villain to Spider-Man or Daredevil?



he can be written well against either

but there's usually more scope to write him well against dd

ultimate spidey throwing fat jokes at kingpin still gets me tho


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2015)

I remember reading that way back when


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)

Elektra and Bullseye both overshadowed Kingpin during the Miller run.

If they decide to make a season two.  I actually wouldn't mind seeing Scarlett guest as Black Widow for an episode or two.  Netflix can afford it.  Did you see how much the stock increased today?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2015)

if only usm had used stuart immonen for the whole run

i never much liked bagley's style


----------



## Parallax (Apr 16, 2015)

I do also wanna give a shout out to Punisher MAX kingpin 

He was dope


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)

I still don't like Netflix as a stock personally.  Their cash flow is lousy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Elektra and Bullseye both overshadowed Kingpin during the Miller run.



lol no

also scarlet johansson being black widow is going to become more apparent as a bad casting choice if she becomes a supporting char in dd and is actually required to act rather than just being smugly badass


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> if only usm had used stuart immonen for the whole run
> 
> i never much liked bagley's style


Bagley ruined Spider-man for me.  He came in right after McFarlane and Larsen who were both killing it.

I think Bagley did the Carnage arc though.  Which I liked.


----------



## Jena (Apr 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> hey comic nerds
> 
> do you guys prefer Kingpin as a villain to Spider-Man or Daredevil?



Spider-Man.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I do also wanna give a shout out to Punisher MAX kingpin
> 
> He was dope



when did kingpin turn up in MAX?

not in the ellis run, i know that much


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> lol no
> 
> also scarlet johansson being black widow is going to become more apparent as a bad casting choice if she becomes a supporting char in dd and is actually required to act rather than just being smugly badass


Fair point.  To this day I would have preferred Emily Blunt.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2015)

Jena said:


> Spider-Man.



have you read bendis & brubaker's daredevil runs


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)

Bullseye is the guy though that really got under Daredevil's skin.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Bullseye is the guy though that really got under Daredevil's skin.



kingpin _definitely_ got under daredevil's skin, dude


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 16, 2015)

kingpin had daredevil eating doodoo for breakfast man....he got him pretty good rukia.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 16, 2015)

>taking Rukias shitposting srsly
>2015


----------



## Jena (Apr 16, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> have you read bendis & brubaker's daredevil runs



Not yet, but it's on my list!


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 16, 2015)

I haven't read a comic in a quick minute.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)

I haven't either.  Last thing I read was probably Daredevil though.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2015)

congrats on your first avatar in almost a whole year, vbd


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 16, 2015)

Slice said:


> Unfortunately i didn't have time to see a single episode yet.



Yeah its on my to watch list

Wonder woman looks like Big Barda in Gods and Monsters 



Batman vampire 

Mexican Supes doe 

Thoughts Juan


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)

Wonder Woman and Barda teaming to beat the shit out of the Furies was amazing.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah I remember that Rukia.

Very arousing.


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey Jena, you cosplay all the time, you should do that ^ Decepticons Wonder Womb.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yeah its on my to watch list
> 
> Wonder woman looks like Big Barda in Gods and Monsters
> 
> ...



That's because that's not Clark, Bruce or Diana


Instead of Jor-El sending his son, Zod sent his son instead.

Batman is really Man-Bat

Wonder Woman is a New God particularly Orion's wife.


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2015)

VBD rocking the Irish.


I'll allow it. Honorary Irish status granted.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 16, 2015)

Apparently the designs is based on Justice League Beyond Huey


----------



## Jena (Apr 16, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hey Jena, you cosplay all the time, you should do that ^ Decepticons Wonder Womb.



I think you have me confused with Stunna. I've never cosplayed.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 16, 2015)

tetra said u were a librarian with aids, wasnt that a cosplay?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2015)

Jena said:


> I think you have me confused with Stunna. I've never cosplayed.


I can't tell if this was s'posed to be shade or not

but you might be right, regardless


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)

Jena said:


> I think you have me confused with Stunna. I've never cosplayed.


Cheap shot.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 16, 2015)

I MOVE WITH THE ELEGANCE OF AN AFRICAN ELEPHANT


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Apparently the designs is based on Justice League Beyond Huey



There's a video where Bruce Timm explains their origin which is what I just said.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 16, 2015)

BvS trailer leaked

it's pretty shit


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2015)

Parallax said:


> BvS trailer leaked
> 
> it's pretty shit




Oh, that B voice was just... lovely.



DC was like, hey, these Avenger trailers look cool. We should use a robotic voice. That's a great idea!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)

Parallax said:


> BvS trailer leaked
> 
> it's pretty shit


That film is destined to disappoint.


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2015)

It's going to make TDKR look spectacular.


----------



## Slice (Apr 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> hey comic nerds
> 
> do you guys prefer Kingpin as a villain to Spider-Man or Daredevil?



Daredevil- no contest. People only like him in Spiderman because of the way spidey reacts and acts towards him. For DD he is a threat on a whole new level.



Parallax said:


> BvS trailer leaked
> 
> it's pretty shit



I expected that. But I still hoped it wouldn't be.


----------



## Slice (Apr 17, 2015)

Star Wars trailer looks like an insanely high budget fan fiction project.
Sure it looks nice and all but it just doesnt excite me.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2015)

Hiring Abrams was a huge mistake.


----------



## Grape (Apr 17, 2015)

Count the screen flares during the scrolling text open.

[youtube]PYHdQUyOunA[/youtube]


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 17, 2015)

BvS looks awesome. Hope it won't be MoS tho


----------



## Jena (Apr 17, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> tetra said u were a librarian with aids, wasnt that a cosplay?



My culture is not a costume.


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

Has anyone checked out that Daredevil series they released over the weekend last week?


----------



## Grape (Apr 17, 2015)

It's trash, Detective.


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

Grape said:


> It's trash, Detective.



Really? That's surprising because there was so much hype around it. Maybe I'll wait till the BluRays are out, to review it.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2015)

grape is lying to you


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

That's a good point, Stunna. But how do I know you're not the one lying to me?


----------



## Grape (Apr 17, 2015)

Don't think BluRays will ever come, Detective. Not sure if Netflix does releases on physical media.


But watch it. It's _easily_ the greatest thing done with a comic book character. Fuck movies, TV shows, cartoons. Netflix's Daredevil is easily, easily the best.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2015)

Netflix DOES

anyone I haven't seen it but a few people here have and they're raving about it.  A lot of irl people are also raving about it

naturally I rarely trust people least of all most of all when it comes to tv shows


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Netflix DOES
> 
> anyone I haven't seen it but a few people here have and they're raving about it.  A lot of irl people are also raving about it
> 
> naturally I rarely trust people least of all most of all when it comes to tv shows



it's the first comic book tv show that's actually a good tv show on its own terms, rather than merely being good in the context of things based on a comic book


----------



## Grape (Apr 17, 2015)

Eh, Para. You're doing a disservice to yourself by not watching. It's really fucking good.


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

Grape said:


> Don't think BluRays will ever come, Detective. Not sure if Netflix does releases on physical media.
> 
> 
> But watch it. It's _easily_ the greatest thing done with a comic book character. Fuck movies, TV shows, cartoons. Netflix's Daredevil is easily, easily the best.



I feel bad for trolling you earlier by acting like I hadn't already watched the entire show by last Sunday.


----------



## Grape (Apr 17, 2015)

Detective trolling?

I aint even mad.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2015)

Star Wars looks okay. Very safe but that's given the state of the franchise. Personally it doesn't have anything that's unique about it, visually it looks rather bland. Looks like a fan film. 

One thing is laughable is all the fans who claim JJ Abrams will ruin the franchise. How they can say that after Attack of the Clones is beyond me. Worst fan I think by a mile. Delusional.

Batman vs Superman trailer. Geez. It's a trailer and I hate people who dissect trailers, but what's with the tone. And it looks way too CGI.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 17, 2015)

Safe is an easy way to describe Abrams Star Trek movies, so that certainly doesn't bode well for the Star Wars films.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2015)

I hope it's better than Star Trek 2. That script was a disaster.


----------



## Grape (Apr 17, 2015)

That Batman mask looks fucking awful.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2015)

Whip this pretentious douche's ass, Batman


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Whip this pretentious douche's ass Batman



kinda seems like batman's the pretentious douche...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2015)

Nah, Bats is for the people..

We can't have a biological weapon of mass destruction floating above our heads all willy nilly and hiding among us when he feels like it.

Knocking him out of my atmosphere Batman!


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 17, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I hope it's better than Star Trek 2. That script was a disaster.



Damon Lindelof really, really sucks.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 17, 2015)

Gesy trying to rile Supe fans


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 17, 2015)

all in


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2015)

oh no you didn't


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

Gesy is dead to me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2015)

Detective learned his lesson after being the ring leader for Man of Steel hype. 


I'm guessing we shouldn't expect matching avatars to be created this time around, aye detective?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2015)

Gesy going in


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2015)

meh, i still did enjoy MoS 

it wasn't a good movie, but i did enjoy it


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 17, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Just a teaser



What the hell 

Missed your shit, was it good?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gesy is dead to me



#TeamBatman


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

Man of Steel >>>> Avengers

And someone tell that dude who is dead to me, to prepare his body for the matching Avy's I will unleash on his broke ass PC monitor this time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2015)

>Detective saying "we" as if he ever backed Warudo when he needed him


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> Man of Steel >>>> Avengers
> 
> And someone tell that dude who is dead to me, to prepare his body for the matching Avy's I will unleash on his broke ass PC monitor this time.



*#TEAMBATMAN*


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2015)

What's up guys?  Anything interesting happen today?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 17, 2015)

Detective what did you think of the GaM trailer?


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

GaM, mate?


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 17, 2015)

Is Inherent Vice any good? Not sure if I should give it a go, since I haven't really heard good things about it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2015)

Vice must not be very good if even Para has nothing positive to say about it.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 17, 2015)

So, should I pass?


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

Pass on it like Ebola, if you get a chance, LB


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2015)

I haven't watched it

Dont listen to Rukias shitposting


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I haven't watched it
> 
> Dont listen to Rukias shitposting


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> Man of Steel >>>> Avengers
> 
> And someone tell that dude who is dead to me, to prepare his body for the matching Avy's I will unleash on his broke ass PC monitor this time.



Man of Steel > 99% of Marvel Studios creation.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2015)

Don't get carried away Tittay


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah, fall back son. Quit while you were ahead


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Don't get carried away Tittay





Detective said:


> Yeah, fall back son. Quit while you were ahead



Too be honest the only things I'd rank ahead of MoS is Guardians Of The Galaxy, and potentially Daredevil (even though it is for TV).


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

Titty, is Cyphon your dad?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2015)

I would rank Winter Soldier and Guardians ahead

Haven't seen DD yet but it's probably better than Arrow. I don't hate Arrow FYI but I want my wise cracking Ollie with his glorious beard!


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I would rank Winter Soldier and Guardians ahead
> 
> Haven't seen DD yet but it's probably better than Arrow. I don't hate Arrow FYI but I want my wise cracking Ollie with his glorious beard!



Daredevil is ahead of Arrow and potentially The Flash but it won't get Marvel ahead of DC in the TV race, Agents of The Shield is too shit for that.

Winter Soldier is so full of cliches, it is in my Marvel favourites but critically it's not above a 7.5 for me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Whip this pretentious douche's ass, Batman




Isn't it the other way around, Superman doesn't even get a word in the entire movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2015)

Actions speaks louder than words,veebeedee.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 17, 2015)

but he didnt do anything either ...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> GaM, mate?



Gods and Monsters trailer.


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Gods and Monsters trailer.



It's directed by Bruce Timm

All in


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

Jena knows whats up.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 17, 2015)

Gods and Monsters is going to be dope.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> Jena knows whats up.



Jena is a ginger tho


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> Titty, is Cyphon your dad?



Is Cyphon dead?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 17, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Is Cyphon dead?



In fact, I am his father.


----------



## Grape (Apr 17, 2015)

Affleck is going to set Batman back 20 years.

Mark my words.

I don't even know why DC is even trying. Maybe "trying" is a bit much. I don't even know why DC is doing whatever they're doing.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 17, 2015)

Grape said:


> Affleck is going to set Batman back 20 years.
> 
> Mark my words.
> 
> I don't even know why DC is even trying. Maybe "trying" is a bit much. I don't even know why DC is doing whatever they're doing.



Julius Waxed Denim Rider jacket


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2015)

Unfriended: C

Not bad, but not really good either. Review will be up later.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2015)

*Doraemon: Stand By Me*

8.5/10


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 18, 2015)

Loving the GoT game atm


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Loving the GoT game atm



Best show on TV.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Jena is a ginger tho



Jena's a redhead?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

oh no, Donald _can't_ be this real.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2015)

This is good.

[youtube]pjxR99WMDuQ[/youtube]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 18, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Best show on TV.



Android game is pretty good too


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jena's a redhead?



Tetra told me the carpet matches.



~Gesy~ said:


> oh no, Donald _can't_ be this real.



2 real.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 18, 2015)

Yasha lay off the kung fu movies man

Watch proper movies 

Like True Grit

Actually wanna watch a western again


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow Yasha, two different Yumi pics winking at me.

That girl want the d.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2015)

Yumi is past her prime. 




Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha lay off the kung fu movies man
> 
> Watch proper movies
> 
> ...



True Grit is meh. Watch High Noon.


*Kundo: Age of the Rampant*

Excellent cinematography and soundtrack. 

8.5/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

~ Cause you're a good girl and you know it
I know exactly who you could be ~


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Watch High Noon.


Yasha knows what's up


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 18, 2015)

True Grit is average. Haven't watched High Noon but I'm sure it's better.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

I've only seen the newer True Grit, which is legit.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah, I was talking about the remake, not the original.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 18, 2015)

About to finish Daredevil series, and it's just what I thought. Average at best, wrongfully hyped. Poorly cast actors with poor acting, weak plot and a decent storyline.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> About to finish Daredevil series, and it's just what I thought. Average at best, wrongfully hyped. Poorly cast actors with poor acting, weak plot and a decent storyline.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 18, 2015)

Go watch Man of Steel ya cunt


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

Hypest City in the World


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

Para.  Clippers in 4.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2015)

My written review of "Unfriended" is up and can be found in sig. 

I'm tired of taking ones for the team! I think Stunna and Yasha should start seeing the turds for awhile!


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Succubus (Apr 18, 2015)

1/10

Just watched the whole movie makes me facepalm myself. obviously, Writers have no clue what they to do with the script none of it makes any fucking sense 

what a piece of garbage. one of the worst movies I've ever seen since Muck


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

detective are you at an nba playoff game right now? cool


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> About to finish Daredevil series, and it's just what I thought. Average at best, wrongfully hyped. Poorly cast actors with poor acting, weak plot and a decent storyline.



liverbird confirming he's the new cyphon and sub-human to boot


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> detective are you at an nba playoff game right now? cool



Not this one today, not feeling 100% to travel today. But I have friends coming over to watch it on my big screen. Game starts at 12:30 EST

So hyped


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm okay with dissenting opinions on Daredevil.  Totally okay with it.  I can imagine that the series wouldn't appeal to everyone.  But criticizing the acting?  That's a no go with me.  The acting is better than the acting we see in every other super hero television series.  Have you ever seen Arrow?  Have you seen the kid that plays Roy Harper?

The acting is about as good as you can get.  Every thing felt real and sincere.  Sorry if that isn't what you were looking for.


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

I agree with Rukia. After witnessing Daredevil and it's quality, every other superhero show currently airing seems like shit.

It's like experiencing a 1000k steak, then having to eat spam.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> I agree with Rukia. After witnessing Daredevil and it's quality, *every other superhero show currently airing seems like shit.*
> 
> It's like experiencing a 1000k steak, then having to eat spam.



Because every other superhero show currently airing IS shit. Watched 2 seasons of arrow and it is at least twice as bad as Daredevil. But that doesn't mean Daredevil is Great. Arrow-> Shit, Daredevil-> Average.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

It's sad that Marvel's best product is a TV show.

DC is still winning the TV race.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Because every other superhero show currently airing IS shit. Watched 2 seasons of arrow and it is at least twice as bad as Daredevil. But that doesn't mean Daredevil is Great. Arrow-> Shit, Daredevil-> Average.



love doesn't transcend space and time and everything

you know what does?

having shit taste


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> love doesn't transcend space and time and everything
> 
> you know what does?
> 
> having shit taste



well that's getting old


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice to say that I am the man in the left, a rich, handsome man, at that.


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Because every other superhero show currently airing IS shit. Watched 2 seasons of arrow and it is at least twice as bad as Daredevil. But that doesn't mean Daredevil is Great. Arrow-> Shit, Daredevil-> Average.



By your logic it's above average, you know, because every other show is shit. 

Scrubbird


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 18, 2015)

he said every superhero show is shit, which is pretty spot on. being a good superhero show is being a big fish in a small pond.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> By your logic it's above average, you know, because every other show is shit.
> 
> Scrubbird


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Have you ever seen Arrow?  Have you seen the kid that plays Roy Harper?



He was terrible in Teen Wolf aswell


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 18, 2015)

@Grape- So you're saying the new lot of shit superhero series made the new average?


I'm not the one rating Daredevil by comparing it to other similar series. Actually, I said the opposite. I'm rating it independently and individually.
Arrow 1/10, Daredevil 5/10, what's so hard to get?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> @Grape- So you're saying the new lot of shit superhero series made the new average?
> 
> 
> I'm not the one rating Daredevil by comparing it to other similar series. Actually, I said the opposite. *I'm rating it independently and individually.*



If so, why bring up other shows?


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 18, 2015)

I didn't, Detective and Rukia did.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I didn't, Detective and Rukia did.


Yes, and you responded by comparing.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm afraid you have totally misunderstood me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I'm afraid you have totally misunderstood me.


I'm afraid your shitty taste is the only matter in this thread that transpires through time and space.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 18, 2015)

You're left out of arguments so bad, and even after talking rubbish for a while, that you use that kind of an original comeback? Classic


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> You're left out of arguments so bad, and even after talking rubbish for a while, that you use that kind of an original comeback? Classic


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2015)

tfw you agree with titty


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

you don't engage liverbird in an argument any more than you bark at a dog that's barking at you, you tell him he has shit taste and he should kill himself, and you move on

scrubs pls


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 18, 2015)

does anyone get the feeling that superman is gonna get thrown under the bus in his own movie? they're going to do everything to make batman look cooler than superman, as if batman really needs the rub.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> does anyone get the feeling that superman is gonna get thrown under the bus in his own movie? they're going to do everything to make batman look cooler than superman, as if batman really needs the rub.



Nah, Superman is going to fucking shine.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

I think they're both going to have an equal amount of shine, I believe it'll be one of those films that shows the point of view of both characters.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

Daredevil 1-6: 8/10
Daredevil 7-13: 9/10
Daredevil (1-13): 8.5/10

Unquestionably the best product Marvel has made.


----------



## Slice (Apr 18, 2015)

I actually like the new Superman trailer.
Iwanttobelieve.jpg


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> I actually like the new Superman trailer.
> Iwanttobelieve.jpg



MoS had enough "belief" to last a lifetime...


----------



## Slice (Apr 18, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> MoS had enough "belief" to last a lifetime...


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

way to take a stand, Slice


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2015)

Han with the killing blow


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

I neither loved or hated the trailer.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 18, 2015)

DO YOU BLEED?


YOU WILL


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> DO YOU BLEED?
> 
> 
> YOU WILL



Clark was shook when he said that

I can tell...


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2015)

i can't wrap around my head people who think that's a good trailer


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i can't wrap around my head people who think that's a good trailer



me  either


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i can't wrap around my head people who think that's a good trailer



Comic fans would get hype even if it was Affleck staring into a camera for two minutes.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you don't engage liverbird in an argument any more than you bark at a dog that's barking at you, you tell him he has shit taste and he should kill himself, and you move on
> 
> scrubs pls



oh, the irony

Anyway, I loved the trailer myself. I hope it won't be a letdown just like MoS. Snyder has a way with his trailers.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Comic fans would get hype even if it was Affleck staring into a camera for two minutes.



I'm a comic fan and I didn't get hyped

fuck you Gesy


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Comic fans would get hype even if it was Affleck staring into a camera for two minutes.



i'm a comic fan

pls


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Guess i've been in the comic theater for too long.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I'm a comic fan and I didn't get hyped
> 
> fuck you Gesy


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

LETS GO RAPTORS


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

aye, someone get this avatar sized for me


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

well I can't get my mind around people who think it's _awful_, so


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2015)

People with basic taste tend not to be able to.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

shots fired


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i can't wrap around my head people who think that's a good trailer


The people that liked that trailer made the decision to like the trailer before it was even released.  It's that bloody simple.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> well I can't get my mind around people who think it's _awful_, so



here are some reasons

- the shadowed, grimy, chrome aesthetic of it all has been dialled up to 11 and it's just kind of embarrassing now
- batman is not acting like batman, because batman shouldn't be making rhetorical threats and taunts. he's all business, zero posturing. and he also shouldn't be using heavy ordnance on people because batman doesn't kill
- that dumb-looking robot batsuit as well as that dumb-looking standard batsuit with the weird scarring and striations all over it to make it look even more 90s rob liefeld EDGY
- that unbelievably dumb synthetic batvoice
- batman being like 40 even though this is meant to be the start of a new series with him

i'm not totally turned off by it but i'm pretty discouraged


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The people that liked that trailer made the decision to like the trailer before it was even released.  It's that bloody simple.



Wow, this post actually makes sense.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

ayo someone find that post Para made way back when where he said you gotta be pretty cynical to talk shit about mediocre trailers


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2015)

All I said was it was bad

I didn't go on some rant or an essay or some soliloquy on it.  Nice b8 m8


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

I do agree with VBD.  I expect Batman to dominate the movie since he has become the more popular character.  Warner Bros is desperate for a hit and Man of Steel was a minor success at best.


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> here are some reasons
> 
> - the shadowed, grimy, chrome aesthetic of it all has been dialled up to 11 and it's just kind of embarrassing now
> - batman is not acting like batman, because batman shouldn't be making rhetorical threats and taunts. he's all business, zero posturing. and he also shouldn't be using heavy ordnance on people because batman doesn't kill
> ...



have u read the dark knight returns?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> here are some reasons
> 
> - the shadowed, grimy, chrome aesthetic of it all has been dialled up to 11 and it's just kind of embarrassing now


fair point, but it's what I was expecting so eh



> - batman is not acting like batman, because batman shouldn't be making rhetorical threats and taunts. he's all business, zero posturing. and he also shouldn't be using heavy ordnance on people because batman doesn't kill


meh. I don't really see this as a good point. You can argue that it was dumb in those instances too, but I've heard Batman make his fair share of taunts 'n shit, even if he doesn't do it as much as other heroes.



> - that dumb-looking robot batsuit as well as that dumb-looking standard batsuit with the weird scarring and striations all over it to make it look even more 90s rob liefeld EDGY


eh



> - that unbelievably dumb synthetic batvoice


eh



> - batman being like 40 even though this is meant to be the start of a new series with him


not a problem inherent to the trailer


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

The World said:


> have u read the dark knight returns?



sigh

i know it's adapting tdkreturns

that doesn't mean it's not a terrible idea to start a rebooted series by having your protagonist be (rather than young and fresh) old and damaged


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> All I said was it was bad
> 
> I didn't go on some rant or an essay or some soliloquy on it.  Nice b8 m8


someone find the post


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2015)

No Warudo dont

Please don't even bring up DKR


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm starting to get a really bad vibe about Jurassic World.  I have no confidence in it being even a decent popcorn flick at the point.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2015)

Here you go Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

that's not the post I'm talkin about


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm starting to get a really bad vibe about Jurassic World.  I have no confidence in it being even a decent popcorn flick at the point.



Because of the acting pool or the plot and the director?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm starting to get a really bad vibe about Jurassic World.  I have no confidence in it being even a decent popcorn flick at the point.



It won't be lost world..but it atleast looks better than the third film


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah, the more it is revealed about JW, the worse it is.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

wasn't lost world bad, too


----------



## Naya (Apr 18, 2015)

*The Imitation Games*
10/10
Really cool.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> wasn't lost world bad, too



Not to the 10 year old me, i'm not too sure now though.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 18, 2015)

Lets put LW on movie night then


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Lets put LW on movie night then



movie night is worm food now,bro


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 18, 2015)

I know, hence the pek bro


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

in either case, the dinos won't be as scary as they used to be

Maybe that was the appeal..


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 18, 2015)

Why not ghost dinos?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

The Cinematography on the Banshee episode "The Truth About Unicorns" was on point!


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Cinematography on the Banshee episode "The Truth About Unicorns" was on point!


yeah that ep is a masterpiece

arguably the best ep they ever did 


~Gesy~ said:


> aye, someone get this avatar sized for me


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2015)

Why do people want Batman to beat up Superman so badly? Did I miss something? Is he disliked? Aren't people getting tired of Batman?

Man, this whole comic movie business is an uninspiring POS.



Violent By Design said:


> Safe is an easy way to describe Abrams Star Trek movies, so that certainly doesn't bode well for the Star Wars films.



Isn't Abrams only doing the first though? I think Looper's director is doing the second. Don't know about the third.

Have yet to see Star Trek 2 btw. Should I prepare my sunglasses?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Why do people want Batman to beat up Superman so badly? Did I miss something? Is he disliked? Aren't people getting tired of Batman?
> 
> Man, this whole comic movie business is an uninspiring POS.
> 
> ...



Rian is doing episode 8 and 9


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2015)

I see he also directed Ozymandias


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

wow, that's...that's impressive

guys, don't scroll up if you arrive on this as the newest post, there's three images of a naked dude with his dick out and his asshole virtually prolapsed, and there's a bloodied baby emerging from his asshole, directly above me

add the user "Zllch" to SI


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

oh hey, that was fast

banned, too, nice


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2015)

fuck man that was nasty ugh


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

time to take a break from NF


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

ahaaa, sounds like I missed something good.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wow, that's...that's impressive
> 
> guys, don't scroll up if you arrive on this as the newest post, there's three images of a naked dude with his dick out and his asshole virtually prolapsed, and there's a bloodied baby emerging from his asshole, directly above me
> 
> add the user "Zllch" to SI





~Gesy~ said:


> ahaaa, sounds like I missed something good.



R u for serious


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 18, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Why do people want Batman to beat up Superman so badly? Did I miss something? Is he disliked? Aren't people getting tired of Batman?
> 
> Man, this whole comic movie business is an uninspiring POS.



DC has no vision. Batman went super viral and they haven't bothered building up any of their other super heroes. They're basically relying on "everyone thinks Batman is cool" to carry this movie - people aren't going to automatically think everything with Batman is great much longer. 

Gotham is a show that would have gotten way better ratings 5 years ago. DC is setting itself up if they think spamming Batman and Joker will make their movies watchable. 





> Isn't Abrams only doing the first though? I think Looper's director is doing the second. Don't know about the third.
> 
> Have yet to see Star Trek 2 btw. Should I prepare my sunglasses?



I never saw the 2nd one, I imagine it's just as bright as the first one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> R u for serious



Partially sarcastic.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Partially* sarcastic.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wow, that's...that's impressive
> 
> guys, don't scroll up if you arrive on this as the newest post, there's three images of a naked dude with his dick out and his asshole virtually prolapsed, and there's a bloodied baby emerging from his asshole, directly above me
> 
> add the user "Zllch" to SI




>Warning - excellent idea

>Description - very, very, very bad idea. 

So thanks, but no thanks?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

Eating ass


----------



## Karasu (Apr 18, 2015)

Titty cleaning things right the fuck up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

It's like when someone ask "do you want to see something fucked up?" and you know that's something you're better off not seeing, but then...curiosity keeps nudging you


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> DC has no vision. Batman went super viral and they haven't bothered building up any of their other super heroes. They're basically relying on "everyone thinks Batman is cool" to carry this movie - people aren't going to automatically think everything with Batman is great much longer.
> 
> Gotham is a show that would have gotten way better ratings 5 years ago. DC is setting itself up if they think spamming Batman and Joker will make their movies watchable.



Doesn't DC have plans akin to the MCU movies, where multiple heroes will get standalone movies which will culminate in team movies? Like, that chick from F&F will be Wonder Woman, and Momoa will be Aquaman. Will they get their own movies or some other heroes, or there's only going to be team movies with Batman and Superman?


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

HOWLING    .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2015)

Detective knows in his very bones Supes will get bloodied in BvS


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

Of course, Huey knows the jobber aura better than anyone else around here.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Of course, Huey knows the jobber aura better than anyone else around here.



A win is a win


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Ayyyy

They're just like us..but hairier.


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> A win is a win



Indeed, I agree 100%.


... and just in case it wasn't clear enough, I was making a digg at you that we can always utilize yourself for an easy win in order to reclaim any damaged reputation from a lost verbal exchange here.







.... I kid.


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ayyyy
> 
> They're just like us..but hairier.



What do you mean "us" ?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

Gesy's racst as hell, man


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Indeed, I agree 100%.
> 
> 
> ... and just in case it wasn't clear enough, I was making a digg at you that we can always utilize yourself for an easy win in order to reclaim any damaged reputation from a lost verbal exchange here.
> ...



I'm a shell of my former self.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> What do you mean "us" ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

So furious 7 made a billion worldwide faster than any film in history.


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Titty cleaning things right the fuck up


Titty seems like the kinda cat that likes to keep things clean.

So like, when someone bangs his girlfriend, Titty munches the creampie.


Makes that shit shiny-new.


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> So furious 7 made a billion worldwide faster than any film in history.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> So furious 7 made a billion worldwide faster than any film in history.



So suck it Marvel?

Suck it Marvel


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> So furious 7 made a billion worldwide faster than any film in history.



Not really surprised tbh, wonder if they are just gonna ratchet it up another notch of absurdity for F&F8...


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> So furious 7 made a billion worldwide faster than any film in history.



Well.... that escalated quickly.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't want an 8th film.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

i'd like an 8th film

stay mad, fun-vampires


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

At this rate, it's going to be called FTL8, at the speed things are accelerating


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I don't want an 8th film.



Oh,  another film will most definitely be released.

But I've heard some of the cast saying they want to take a short hiatus out of respect for Walker.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2015)

A FF8 won't do well without the original cast


----------



## Succubus (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> So furious 7 made a billion worldwide faster than any film in history.



Paul Walker's death effect


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

I want Tokyo Drift 2.


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

I just want Tokyo Surf.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Succubus said:


> Paul Walker's death effect



Most definitely, I don't think they'll be seeing these numbers again.


But hey, If this gives them a higher budget for more off the walls crap, i'm game.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> I just want Tokyo Surf.


Surf Ninjas 2.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Most definitely, I don't think they'll be seeing these numbers again.





i dunno why you two think the death of paul walker, who, rip and all, wasn't exactly tom cruise or even really a-list at all, propelled a film to a billion with the implication that it had no chance of making that before

fast five grossed $626 million worldwide, f&f6 grossed $788 million. from that to f7's billion is a way bigger jump than from f5 to f6, but it's not a total outlier by any means, esp considering you can already see the trend of rising grosses

i wouldn't be surprised if f8 also breaks a billion


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah I don't think Paul Walker's death had the effect some people are saying

this movie was breaking a billion regardless


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Surf Ninjas 2.






That Schneider face. I should make that into a Rukia emote.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

I love all of those crappy films I watched as a kid.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i dunno why you two think the death of paul walker, who, rip and all, wasn't exactly tom cruise or even really a-list at all, propelled a film to a billion with the implication that it had no chance of making that before
> 
> fast five grossed $626 million worldwide, f&f6 grossed $788 million. from that to f7's billion is a way bigger jump than from f5 to f6, but it's not a total outlier by any means, esp considering you can already see the trend of rising grosses
> 
> i wouldn't be surprised if f8 also breaks a billion



I feel he was the driving force given the media attention he received during the marketing of this film, most interviews were completely about him, and then there's that viral video of Vin crying on stage..

I'm sure there's a percentage of people who would usually be turned off by this film who went to see it because of him. but maybe I exaggerated a bit.


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I love all of those crappy films I watched as a kid.



Remember the Three Ninjas series?


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I feel he was the driving force given the media attention he received during the marketing of this film, most interviews were completely about him, and then there's that viral video of Vin crying on stage..
> 
> I'm sure there's a percentage of people who would usually be turned off by this film who went to see it because of him. but maybe I exaggerated a bit.




Yeah, pretending that Walker's death didn't raise its box office is silly.

It happens EVERY TIME a celebrity dies before their last movie is released. 

EVERY FUCKING TIME.


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Remember the Three Ninjas series?




Three Ninjas was my shit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I feel he was the driving force given the media attention he received during the marketing of this film, most interviews were completely about him, and then there's that viral video of Vin crying on stage..
> 
> I'm sure there's a percentage of people who would usually be turned off by this film who went to see it because of him. but maybe I exaggerated a bit.



only marketing for this movie that reached me was the trailer with the parachuting cars, and f7 was pushed to a billion mostly by international grosses (american grosses aren't much higher than f6), and i come under "international"


----------



## Succubus (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i dunno why you two think the death of paul walker, who, rip and all, wasn't exactly tom cruise or even really a-list at all, propelled a film to a billion with the implication that it had no chance of making that before



lol tom

 - 8,815,925 likes

 - 42,176,597 likes


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah I personally didn't see any extra hype around the movie because of Paul Walker, just the trailers.


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

>sees two pieces of marketing
>is suddenly not just one person, but the entire globe's population

Luc, pls.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

Rocky, Colt, and Tum Tum.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

Succubus said:


> lol tom
> 
> - 8,815,925 likes
> 
> - 42,176,597 likes



if you think paul walker is in any way comparable in popularity and fame to tom cruise just because his facebook page has more likes, then you're retarded


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Rocky, Colt, and Tum Tum.



Fuck Tum Tum


----------



## Succubus (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> if you think paul walker is in any way comparable in popularity and fame to tom cruise just because his facebook page has more likes, then you're retarded



did I say that? 

it has more likes than Tom because of death effect

that pretty much sums it up for 1 bil hit


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

Colt was the best because he was tired of Rocky's shit.  He was the only brother that had any edge.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

Succubus said:


> did I say that?



was the implication



> it has more likes than Tom because of death effect
> 
> that pretty much sums it up for 1 bil hit


>fb likes correlate to a movie's gross

okay


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Colt was the best because he was tired of Rocky's shit.  He was the only brother that had any edge.



Rocky was always putting the pussy on a pedestal


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

Their grandpa was a poor man's Miyagi.  But I still liked him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Well, luc..

If you don't think Walker's death has anything to do with the spike...


Agree to disagree?


----------



## teddy (Apr 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Well.... that escalated quickly.



It ain't just about being fast...


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

I loved Karen on the office.  I think Jim made the wrong choice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I loved Karen on the office.  I think Jim made the wrong choice.



jim didn't make the wrong choice, but I'd rather have karen.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well, luc..
> 
> If you don't think Walker's death has anything to do with the spike...
> 
> ...



i think it maybe added like $50 mill on at the most tbh


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

Pam was good at pranks.  Not exactly a good reason to build a relationship with someone.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

Baseball size hail moving my way.


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Pam was good at pranks.  Not exactly a good reason to build a relationship with someone.



Stunna, take notes.


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Pam was good at pranks.  Not exactly a good reason to build a relationship with someone.





Rukia said:


> Baseball size hail moving my way.




God smiting you for downplaying Pam.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> if you think paul walker is in any way comparable in popularity and fame to tom cruise just because his facebook page has more likes, then you're retarded


              .


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

you know, a lot of people are really into rashida jones, but i can't really see it. i can sometimes see it on p&r where she often looks attractive, but on the office, with _that_ hair? what a disaster.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 18, 2015)

karen was hotter than pam


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm with Luc 100% on this.

She's attractive, just not to me.

Pam da best.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

This is the face I put on jena's post tbh


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

I forgot what Jena looks like.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 18, 2015)

she looks like she has aids apparently


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

Karen's hotter

but there's somethin' that draws me more towards Pam


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

jena looks more like leslie knope than pam tbh

but she has a more normal face that leslie, just a similar shape to it

oh, and not blonde


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> she looks like she has aids apparently


wat**


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Karen's hotter
> 
> but there's somethin' that draws me more towards Pam




Pam has lighter skin.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> Pam has lighter skin.


boo you went for the laziest joke


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

ew, thanks for killing the fantasy luc


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> boo you went for the laziest joke




Actually was going to say something else, but the word "vanilla" made me veer.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ew, thanks for killing the fantasy luc


rude af smh


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

Did you guys see the new Selena Gomez pics?  She needs to call her personal trainer as soon as her vacation ends.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ew, thanks for killing the fantasy luc



lol 

rude, man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> rude af smh



No offense, Jen Jen is probably an attractive woman. but going from



to



Is a tad disappointing


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

Jena doesn't look like Knope.

Shitty comparison.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> jena looks more like leslie knope than pam tbh
> 
> *but she has a more normal face that leslie, just a similar shape to it*
> 
> oh, and not blonde


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> emilia clarke is top tier
> 
> she's like...low-mid tier



I can appreciate Clarke, but the rest of your statement...


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

well, there's no reason for all of us to find celebrity doppelgangers



here you go, gesy


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

Amy Poehler is ugly as fuck.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

have Pam and Leslie do the Fusion Dance then


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Amy Poehler is ugly as fuck.


is she       tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well, there's no reason for all of us to find celebrity doppelgangers
> 
> 
> 
> here you go, gesy



>expected the librarian look
>Got the librarian look


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well, there's no reason for all of us to find celebrity doppelgangers
> 
> 
> 
> here you go, gesy



I must say, the ease in which you produced this link is...  

Let's respect Jena's aura of mystery shall we? Especially since she's not online right now.

I mean, it's okay if it's Stunna, doe. He doesn't have a glass jaw, he can take it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 18, 2015)

this thread is getting creepy real fast, i like it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> It's all about thirst with you, isn't it Gesy?
> 
> How about you start treating women with some respect, and not as objects of your judgement!?



i've never thirsted after jena, I was only curious. But i apologize if there's any disrespect, it wasn't intentional.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> I must say, the ease in which you produced this link is...
> 
> Let's respect Jena's aura of mystery shall we? Especially since she's not online right now.
> 
> I mean, it's okay if it's Stunna, doe. He doesn't have a glass jaw, he can take it.



member picture thread in the a11, whoposted, bing bong

don't tell me the man known as 'detective' couldn't do the same


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> this thread is getting creepy real fast, i like it.



Yeah... I am retreating at exit velocity for the night.


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> member picture thread in the a11, whoposted, bing bong
> 
> don't tell me the man known as 'detective' couldn't do the same



Nah, it's not that. I know what she looks like from the days when it used to be in her VM page while we chatted. It's more like, since Jena has never posted herself in this thread on her own, we should be wary of doing it for her.

Stunna, Warudo, Grape, etc all have had their pictures posted themselves for example.


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

In any case, good night gentlemen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> I mean, it's okay if it's Stunna, doe. He doesn't have a glass jaw, he can take it.



Wut?

This is nothing compared to nude conspiracies and tetra insults

Fuck outta here


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't remember consensually having my picture posted here


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Nah, it's not that. I know what she looks like from the days when it used to be in her VM page while we chatted. It's more like, since Jena has never posted herself in this thread on her own, we should be wary of doing it for her.
> 
> Stunna, Warudo, Grape, etc all have had their pictures posted themselves for example.



aight, but since she did post it in a publicly viewable forum rather in a private communication, and there's no chinese wall between this section and any other, i think there's nothing wrong with linking to it - she put it out there herself, even if not in this specific thread


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2015)

Ewww.....Luca is a perv.


*Gaichu aka Harmful Insect*

Young Aoi Miyazaki!

She is mostly playing cheerful, happy-go-lucky type of characters right now. Good to know that she was good at playing gloomy, keep-to-herself type of characters back then. She is such a talented and charismatic actress.

8/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 18, 2015)

damn, yasha calling u a perv - thats low.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2015)

This fucking thread yo


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

Holy shit.  This 48 hours.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

Still though.  Shocking how ugly and bug-eyed Amy Poehler is.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I don't remember consensually having my picture posted here


----------



## Jena (Apr 18, 2015)

Why are we posting my selfies from 3 years ago?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

someone finna get they ass kicked


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 18, 2015)

Jena said:


> Why are we posting my selfies from 3 years ago?





oh fuck, EVERYONE *SCRAMBLE!!!*

*decks stunna then runs the fuck out


----------



## Taleran (Apr 18, 2015)

*Blade Runner: Final Cut*
No movie looks better than this one and seeing it on the big screen did nothing but confirm that. 

*Alien*
Perfection, not a single wasted second not a bad anything in this movie.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm jealous


----------



## Jena (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm most offended by how old they are tbh. I wasn't even doing my eyebrows back then.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

Jena said:


> Why are we posting my selfies from 3 years ago?



gesy was talking about his mental image of you; grape and i got into a discussion about whether you looked more like pam from the office or leslie from parks; i posted them to settle it


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2015)

Convo in the last few pages was embarassing.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 18, 2015)

Also nothing like seeing the original to reaffirm not wanting to see any sequels.


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> gesy was talking about his mental image of you; grape and i got into a discussion about whether you looked more like pam from the office or leslie from parks; i posted them to settle it




I didn't say she looked like Pam. I just said your comparison to Knope was shit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> I didn't say she looked like Pam. I just said your comparison to Knope was shit.



it wasn't; stay blind and mad


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

Jena said:


> Why are we posting my selfies from 3 years ago?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2015)

If truth be told, with Yumi in my sig, Jena will never be the most desirable woman in this thread.


----------



## Grape (Apr 18, 2015)

Based Yumi.

"The only attractive Asian according to Grape" - Grape


----------



## Karasu (Apr 18, 2015)

Any recommendations for some good sci-fi? 

Seen Blade Runner six ways til Sunday. Watched Gattaca not too long ago.  Someone recommended Oblivion (I see it got a massive fifty-something on RT).  Please no Star Wars/Trek.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2015)

Repo Men is good


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

Too many asian women itt.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Any recommendations for some good sci-fi?
> 
> Seen Blade Runner six ways til Sunday. Watched Gattaca not too long ago.  Someone recommended Oblivion (I see it got a massive fifty-something on RT).  Please no Star Wars/Trek.



upstream colour


----------



## Delicious (Apr 18, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Any recommendations for some good sci-fi?
> 
> Seen Blade Runner six ways til Sunday. Watched Gattaca not too long ago.  Someone recommended Oblivion (I see it got a massive fifty-something on RT).  Please no Star Wars/Trek.



Contact, Gravity, Under The Skin, Edge of Tomorrow, 2001 A Space Odyssey, Snowpiercer, Her, District 9, Source Code


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

Moon
Children of Men
The Thing
RoboCop


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2015)

Jason x
Star trek into the darkness
Species
Splice


----------



## Succubus (Apr 19, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Any recommendations for some good sci-fi?
> 
> Seen Blade Runner six ways til Sunday. Watched Gattaca not too long ago.  Someone recommended Oblivion (I see it got a massive fifty-something on RT).  Please no Star Wars/Trek.



Dark City
Back to the Future 1 & 2
Terminator 1 & 2
Predestination
Twelve Monkeys 
Stalker
Looper 
Moon
TRON (1982)
Minority Report
Total Recall (1990)
Timecrimes
Metropolis (1927)


----------



## Jena (Apr 19, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Any recommendations for some good sci-fi?
> 
> Seen Blade Runner six ways til Sunday. Watched Gattaca not too long ago.  Someone recommended Oblivion (I see it got a massive fifty-something on RT).  Please no Star Wars/Trek.



Dark City
Sunshine
Twelve Monkeys
Event Horizon
Edge of Tomorrow
The Fly
The Thing
Invasion of the Body Snatchers
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Children of Men
The Road
A.I
Galaxy Quest
The Abyss
Source Code
Looper
Videodrome
The Mist
Unbreakable


----------



## Grape (Apr 19, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Any recommendations for some good sci-fi?
> 
> Seen Blade Runner six ways til Sunday. Watched Gattaca not too long ago.  Someone recommended Oblivion (I see it got a massive fifty-something on RT).  Please no Star Wars/Trek.




Apollo 13
Schindler's List


----------



## Succubus (Apr 19, 2015)

EoT was good but didn't like the last 15 minutes / the ending it's very hollywood-ish

manga or novel is 100x better


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2015)

the Babadook- man that movie was an emotional roller coaster, I was screaming at the tv lol


----------



## The World (Apr 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> Based Yumi.
> 
> "The only attractive Asian according to Grape" - Grape


----------



## Slice (Apr 19, 2015)

Good recommendations! I'd especially second Children of Men.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 19, 2015)

*Funuke Show Some Love, You Losers!*

Enno & Para, you gotta see this. 

Best hidden gem I have found since Survive Style 5+.

Exclusive: Marvel's Spider-Man Reboot is NOT an Origin Story

9/10


----------



## Taleran (Apr 19, 2015)

Not a bad 2015 in the cinema so far.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2015)

Airport '77: C

The third entry in the "Airport" franchise and so far, the weakest of this marathon. The premise is that a plane goes down in the Bermuda Triangle and everyone scrambles to save everyone inside. Part of the problem is that it's tied into the "Airport" franchise and barely time is dedicated to any airports. The Coast Guard scenes come the closest, but they tend to kill the pacing and even George Kennedy's character seems rather superfluous compared to what he did in the previous flicks. Nevertheless, at least it's a different idea.

The good news is that the production values are phenomenal, with excellent special effects that still look convincing as of 2015. While I thought "Airport 1975" was the better overall movie, "'77" doesn't feel as campy or dated. They snagged a great cast, which includes Jack Lemmon, Jimmy Stewart, Joseph Cotten, Christopher Lee and other recognizable faces. Everyone does really good as well and it was nice to see Lee play a vulnerable nice guy in contrast to...er, his Dracula. Yet the show stealer was easily Lemmon, who is my favorite protagonist so far. I liked Heston and Lancaster, but Lemmon was more charming and fun. 

So...why did I give this movie such a lukewarm rating? It's...so...SLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW. These films have embraced a slow burn style of suspense, but "Airport 77" drags too much. It takes too long to get to the crash, takes too long for the characters to get their bearings, takes too long for them to find a solution, takes too long for them to execute that solution and it especially takes too long for them to raise the plane. I understand that the filmmakers are trying to be suspenseful, but the timing is off and I got bored to the point of drifting. There are too many minor characters who just eat of time and drama, without them ever feeling relevant. There are way too many scenes dedicated to the deaths of glorified extras and this bogs down the narrative. Ugh, the finale was so damn tedious. 

I really wanted to enjoy this and thought the movie worked in parts. I'm honestly surprised that the suspense didn't work on me simply because this is the first time within this franchise where I felt like the characters were in real peril and anyone could die. But in the end, I thought this was a technically accomplished snoozefest. I'd say that I'm not looking forward to the final entry as much, but then I remember that I just got done watching the "Puppet Master" franchise...and that gives me the strength to continue.


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2015)

Martial trying to be sneaky and reviewing the same Airport films over and over again, hoping no one would start to notice the same film name showing up in his review titles.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2015)

Grape has that life threatening condition Stunna has, it's called "nogina" very contagious FYI.


----------



## Slice (Apr 19, 2015)

I read that as Drake and it made like no sense at all.


But it reminds me - Grape did you really get rid of your hair? And has your life improved since then?


----------



## Grape (Apr 19, 2015)

Slice said:


> I read that as Drake and it made like no sense at all.
> 
> 
> But it reminds me - Grape did you really get rid of your hair? And has your life improved since then?




Fat Fingers.

Donated hair to Pantene Beautiful Locks on the 8th. Quit drinking alcohol, caffeine, and now non-caffeinated soda. Quit cigarettes. Just got a new job, waiting for store to open


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2015)

hang in there, Grape


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm proud of your dedication towards self improvement, Grape

:33


----------



## Grape (Apr 19, 2015)

Will do. 

I need to learn like a fuck-ton about e-cigs. And quick


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2015)

Grape is white????


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2015)

Mongrels S1

Hilarious as fuck. It's very British humour though, not sure most people would get the references littered throughout this show. But the show works with its morbid and black humour. One of the funniest shows I've seen in a while.  

B+


----------



## Slice (Apr 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> Fat Fingers.
> 
> Donated hair to Pantene Beautiful Locks on the 8th. Quit drinking alcohol, caffeine, and now non-caffeinated soda. Quit cigarettes. Just got a new job, waiting for store to open



Dat dedication. 

Seriously thats a really hard turnaround. Quitting caffeine, alcohol and cigarettes at the same time is pretty boss.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 19, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Mongrels S1
> 
> Hilarious as fuck. It's very British humour though, not sure most people would get the references littered throughout this show. But the show works with its morbid and black humour. One of the funniest shows I've seen in a while.
> 
> B+



[YOUTUBE]72zLHGCOm-0[/YOUTUBE]



Only ever seen random snippets though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2015)

grape twenty minutes into his new hellish retail job

[YOUTUBE]VmW-ScmGRMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2015)

It's hilarious. I'm surprised I'd never heard of it till recently. Vincent on the show is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Grape (Apr 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> grape twenty minutes into his new hellish retail job


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QCh837b9kPM[/YOUTUBE]

Danny Dyer


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2015)

Even if it's fake, please take all of my false hope

[YOUTUBE]RZ1urzF56aY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Apr 19, 2015)

Slice said:


> Dat dedication.
> 
> Seriously thats a really hard turnaround. Quitting caffeine, alcohol and cigarettes at the same time is pretty boss.



Well, technically I quit drinking regularly months ago, but I'd still drink like once or twice a month. But it's been like over a month since I drank - I think 

Caffeine was the easiest. I just started drinking lemonade and juices. I didn't have any very noticeable withdrawal symptoms other than sluggishness for a couple days.

Cigs were/are difficult


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 19, 2015)

Is there really any need to stop caffeine intake?


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Is there really any need to stop caffeine intake?



I don't know, but then again, I don't drink coffee at all, so my body is not addicted to that stuff.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 19, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Is there really any need to stop caffeine intake?



Screw that just saw someone claim in a site chocolate has a similar effect to 'grass'


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2015)

The funny thing about chocolate, or candy in general, is that I absolutely love the stuff, but don't go out of my way to get it, unless I happen to come across the stuff.


----------



## Slice (Apr 19, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Is there really any need to stop caffeine intake?



I always quit caffeine for a few weeks several times a year.
You get used to the stuff way too fast and need to drink more for the desired effect. Not drinking any for two or three weeks helps keep that in check. Especially for people with a massive coffee intake.


----------



## Slice (Apr 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> The funny thing about chocolate, or candy in general, is that I absolutely love the stuff, but don't go out of my way to get it, unless I happen to come across the stuff.



I can get along an not buy any chocolate for months.
But when i do and have a bar lying in front of me i'll eat it all in one go.
(Which is exactly the reason i rarely buy it)


----------



## Grape (Apr 19, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Is there really any need to stop caffeine intake?




First step in quitting sugary drinks. Went soda -> juices -> water.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 19, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Screw that just saw someone claim in a site chocolate has a similar effect to 'grass'



...

People are morons 

Although it is worth noting that a lot of these food/sugar combo foods chocolate being a good example obv) have been proven to have a similar level of addiction  similar to if not exceeding crack and heroin.



Slice said:


> I always quit caffeine for a few weeks several times a year.
> You get used to the stuff way too fast and need to drink more for the desired effect. Not drinking any for two or three weeks helps keep that in check. Especially for people with a massive coffee intake.



Yeah I only drink water or tea during my typical day, so caffeine doesn't usually have a big effect on me.



Grape said:


> First step in quitting sugary drinks. Went soda -> juices -> water.



Fair enough then


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2015)

Slice said:


> I can get along an not buy any chocolate for months.
> But when i do and have a bar lying in front of me i'll eat it all in one go.
> (Which is exactly the reason i rarely buy it)



Haha same here. I will fucking destroy a box of chocolates or a bunch of candy bars in one sitting.  



Grape said:


> First step in quitting sugary drinks. Went soda -> juices -> water.



Water is the way to go. I rarely drink even fruit juice these days, and even more scarcely drink pop of any kind.

You will notice after you stop drinking pop for a while, if you have it again, your body feels like shit immediately afterwards.

My only vice is Arizona Green Tea cans. I love that shit.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah been drinking water a lot

Feels odd when I had some juice at times


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yeah been drinking water a lot
> 
> Feels odd when I had some juice at times



How much do you drink these days? Of water that is.


----------



## Slice (Apr 19, 2015)

I mainly drink water and tea.
But i also absolutely love Red Bull Cola and occasionally treat myself a can or two.


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2015)

Red Bull gives Herr Slice Dark Wings


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> How much do you drink these days? Of water that is.



I try to drink at least 4-8 cups a day

If I have juice or pop, I drink some water to dilute the effect


----------



## Slice (Apr 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Red Bull gives Herr Slice Dark Wings



I'll drink to that!


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2015)

red bull _cola_?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2015)

wow, was not aware this existed

mite b cool


----------



## Slice (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes.

Its a cola made by Red Bull - and not RedBull mixed with Cola like most people seem to think. I absolutely love how it tastes.


----------



## Slice (Apr 19, 2015)

Also since it was amazing weather today we made a trip to Heidelberg Castle. Haven't been there in a long time (even though its just a 40 minute drive away) - had a great view there:


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2015)

For the Fatherland!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 19, 2015)

Anyone try lipton ice tea? 

I presume none of you tea drinkers try the herbal green tea crap


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 19, 2015)

I drink like two cups daily, but it doesn't has much effect on me. 

Hardly ever i drink tea.


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2015)

Sama doesn't drink, he waits


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2015)

Detective.  I only watched the end of the game yesterday.  But I blame a lot of what transpired on Patterson.  He was awful.  Gave up an open 3 to Pierce.  Took an ill advised 3.  His butterfingers cost the Raptors from getting what would have been a crucial possession.

It was bad man.


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2015)

Don't remind me Rukia, I am dead inside


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2015)

Is this confirmed, Stunna? Or your preference?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2015)

Isn't that what happened last year too?  Toronto played pretty well at home during the series, but laid an egg in the first game for whatever reason.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2015)

confirmed; wouldn't have been my choice


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Isn't that what happened last year too?  Toronto played pretty well at home during the series, but laid an egg in the first game for whatever reason.



We have never won a Game 1 before


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2015)

eh, i don't like it that much, but w/e

olyphant's 46 now so he won't do


----------



## Slice (Apr 19, 2015)

Decent choice. Could have been way worse.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2015)

I drink green tea now and then. It helped me when I used to have brain fog in the morning.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 19, 2015)

I only ever drink green tea at places that give it out for free, it's okay


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2015)

So many blogs and youtube vids fighting over who had the best teaser trailer. Grown adults act like 10 year olds.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 19, 2015)

Seeing a load of DC fanboys shittalking Marvel fanboys about how the Marvel movies are made for kids but glorious DC movies are for real adults made my day


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 19, 2015)

DC vs Marvel is always fun.

Reminds me of the ol' Star Trek vs Star Wars rivalry when it was hot


----------



## Karasu (Apr 19, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Is there really any need to stop caffeine intake?




There are no long term side effect/negative effect to consuming normal amounts of caffeine. But as Slice said, you get used to it and it becomes your new baseline. So taking it less frequently is the best scenario. 

@ Slice  damn what an amazing shot.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Seeing a load of DC fanboys shittalking Marvel fanboys about how the Marvel movies are made for kids but glorious DC movies are for real adults made my day


Huey was probably in on that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Huey was probably in on that.



Never forget Marvel's Civil War


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 19, 2015)

But

Winter Soldier > Thor 2 

doe


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 19, 2015)

You can do it, Grape. It's all in your mind.


----------



## Grape (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you, Yasha


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2015)

Arya is going to be in tonight's episode.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Arya is going to be in tonight's episode.



Reply to my statement pls.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Arya is going to be in tonight's episode.



Hopefully, this will be a better episode.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2015)

It can't be worse.

:ramen


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2015)

Watching that guy burn on the stake was pretty cool tho.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 19, 2015)

Trust Jon Snow to have a heart and end his suffering early.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2015)

Stannis and Melisandre are going to carry the season.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2015)

@speedy Had a feeling he would



Rukia said:


> Stannis and Melisandre are going to carry the season.



That scene in the elevator has me taking away anything negative I said about her.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 19, 2015)

She certainly doesn't mind getting herself around.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2015)

The new Mortal Kombat looks sick!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 19, 2015)

Rukia, do you think Littlefinger will start a chain of whorehouses?

Like a Maccy D's for your nookie


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2015)

I dunno.  That was a King's Landing enterprise.  I don't know what Littlefinger will do now that he is gone.

What I do know though is that I will never forgive him for Ros.


----------



## Grape (Apr 19, 2015)

Brothels are the past for Littlefinger. He's in the era of Smiles now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2015)

> Martial trying to be sneaky and reviewing the same Airport films over and over again, hoping no one would start to notice the same film name showing up in his review titles.



That's how they numbered them. It goes "Airport", then "Airport 1975", then "Airport '77" and then "The Concord...Airport '79". It's not my fault that these movies got stupid titles!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _GOT Spoiler_ 



What will Littlefinger do now for Sansa's guard?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2015)

if you could specify that that's a GoT spoiler, it'd be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 19, 2015)

Happy now?!

Fuck.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> @speedy Had a feeling he would
> 
> 
> 
> That scene in the elevator has me taking away anything negative I said about her.



uhm

elevator?

game of thrones?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 19, 2015)

Americans hate lifts.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Happy now?!
> 
> Fuck.


fuck's your problem


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> uhm
> 
> elevator?
> 
> game of thrones?


lol okay I'm glad I'm not the only one who was confused


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2015)

maybe got season 5 is some AU set in present-day america


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 19, 2015)

Kingslanding pavements are filled with candy and cookies

no biscuits or sweets


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2015)

>still not having speedy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on SI even though he's arguably the biggest waste of oxygen on this forum


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> uhm
> 
> elevator?
> 
> game of thrones?



elevator

a moving platform or cage for carrying passengers or freight from one level to another


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> elevator
> 
> a moving platform or cage for carrying passengers or freight from one level to another



gesy you can be as passive aggressive as you want but i'll still have no idea how an elevator appeared on got till you actually explain wtf you're on about


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2015)

Jon and Melisandre were alone 

on a platform

Raising them up the wall


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2015)

alright


----------



## teddy (Apr 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> maybe got season 5 is some AU set in present-day america



Might as well be at this rate


----------



## Grape (Apr 19, 2015)

Melissandre makes my platform rise.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2015)

Kevan Lannister was the best part of this episode.


----------



## Grape (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah, straight up rubbing her face in that shit.

Hag.


----------



## Grape (Apr 20, 2015)

[youtube]OO-vi_fdQWg[/youtube]

looks good, guys.


----------



## Grape (Apr 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> [youtube]OO-vi_fdQWg[/youtube]
> 
> looks good, guys.




Juan, nooooo 

California prepares for historic mandatory cutbacks on water


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> That scene in the elevator has me taking away anything negative I said about her.



Wait till you see episode four.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2015)

*The Snow White Murder Case*

Excellent satire on the hypocrisy of netizens and media.

Mao Inoue is an amazing actress.

8.5/10


----------



## Grape (Apr 20, 2015)

IV-XX-MMXV

Blaze it, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

[youtube]gj7XHsd-nTE[/youtube]


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2015)

The Concorde...Airport '79: C-

The last entry of the Airport franchise and...there is a good reason for this being last (FLOP!). The main problem is that it feels like a B-movie, with Robert Wagner being the only big name attached. I guess it's kind of cool that George Kennedy, after being the re-occurring supporting hero, is finally the main character and pilots the plane in question. The acting is fine, but the whole purpose of this ensemble narrative is that bit parts are played by popular actors. "The Concorde" has a shitload of characters, but they only appear in one or two scenes and I wasn't sure why. There wasn't a lot of suspense either, although the film seems to be embracing its camp value. There aren't a lot of fatalities and not much sense of danger, so I have to presume that the goofy tone was somewhat intentional. 

I thought the way the story flowed was bizarre. A corrupt arms dealer is trying to have the titular concorde destroyed, so the first half is dedicated to a jet trying to shoot the plane down. The special effects have NOT aged well at all, in total contrast to "Airport '79", which still looks lavish in comparison. Much to my confusion, they safely land the plane relatively early...have a segment on land...and then take off again, where they face a new peril. Huh? Why would the writer do that?! Having them land in the middle destroys any feeling of isolation and it's impossible to build momentum. 

On the flip side, I was never bored...Shocking, considering the narrative flaws. I attribute this to the pilots chemistry together, as their dirty jokes and bantering were pretty entertaining. The second half is also superior to the first, relying more on slow burn tension than cheesy special effects. It was a bit late for that, but at least fits the style of the previous movies...speaking of which, the Airport somehow manages to have less screen-time than the last one. So "Airport '79" is more entertaining than "Airport '77", but it also lacks the high points and isn't as memorable. 

Overall, I didn't think this franchise sunk as low as its contemporaries- "Jaws" and "Superman". I liked how it added new elements to keep the formula from growing stale, while (usually) understanding why we watch these movies to begin with. The final entry was pretty weak, but it wasn't terrible. Yet the decrease in quality is definitely noticeable. The original "Airport" is highly under-appreciated though and deserves some attention that isn't indirectly coming from "Airplane". If you like it enough, then move one sequel at a time. 

At least it's not Puppet Master.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> Juan, nooooo
> 
> California prepares for historic mandatory cutbacks on water


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 20, 2015)

why u getting so defensive tho


----------



## Slice (Apr 20, 2015)

Either Para is in massive denial or there is a too big media hype around that thing.
Because they even reported the water shortage in German news - and we never get news about regional stuff in the US.


----------



## Grape (Apr 20, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> why u getting so defensive tho




It's the fear


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> selfs,           eh?



100% intentional


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aD8A5N9doG4[/YOUTUBE]

This can't be real.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2015)

Scorp showed me this the other day

it's real, and hilarious.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2015)

when you say it's real, i'm skeptical ab whether they're _really_ being jerked off


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2015)

it's broadcast in an Adult entertainment channel, I think it's real until otherwise confirmed.


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 20, 2015)

*Unforgiven* ~ 9/10

Excellent performance and characters, probably Eastwood best work.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> it's broadcast in an Adult entertainment channel, I think it's real until otherwise confirmed.



oh if it's on an adult channel then okay

i thought it was on a regular one


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2015)

I just the first girl bite one of their nipples 

I'm pretty sure she'd rather touch his dick then lick his nasty nipples

so yeah seems pretty real to me 

reminds me of this thing I watched a few weeks ago 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pftc_x0IqBM[/YOUTUBE]

or this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmL3o0_OpEw[/YOUTUBE]


nippon u so crazy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2015)

hi gaiz


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 4/20 Stunna!


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2015)

wasup            .


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2015)

Yo Warudo

I am holding back on PoI eps so I can binge watch it all to up to the season finale, but I heard the Carter ep was too OP with the feels man


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FFFYKBJiahM[/YOUTUBE]

Has potential to be a quite nice movie, The Little Prince bits look beautiful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Happy 4/20 Stunna!



Happy day of birth Stunna


----------



## Slice (Apr 20, 2015)

Those Japan videos. What the fuck is wrong with that country?


----------



## Slice (Apr 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Happy 4/20 Stunna!



Yearly reminder that Stunnas birthday is the same day as Hitlers! 




Happy Birthday Stunna!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2015)

Slice showing off how prudish the Germans are


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2015)

Slice said:


> Those Japan videos. What the fuck is wrong with that country?



Wut I don't get is the censorship laws.


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yo Warudo
> 
> I am holding back on PoI eps so I can binge watch it all to up to the season finale, but I heard the Carter ep was too OP with the feels man



It was 

slow buildup at first

then it hits you like a bullet train


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy birthday stunna


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wut I don't get is the censorship laws.



Blame America

I'm not joking, it's really our fault


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow feels like Stunna's birthday was only a few months ago.

As you grow older, the years feels shorter.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2015)

i like how mider t stubbornly refuses to notice that nobody's posting in the "theater conversation thread" and_ this_ is the real kt convo thread


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 20, 2015)

i like how mider t stubbornly refuses to notice that nobody's posting in the "theater conversation thread" and this is the real kt convo thread


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm hungry mang.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 20, 2015)

Stunna have a happy day of birth


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

thanks for the wishes, guys


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2015)

wh-



HAPPY BIRTHDAY, STUNNA


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you, Luca. 

And for the rest of you who planned on wishing me a happy birthday--don't. I'll just assume that you wish me a good one; saves you the time of having to post about it and saves me the time of having to post a thank you.


----------



## teddy (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

fuk          u


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Stunna 

Doing anything?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't care to do anything on my birthdays, but a couple friends have insisted on taking me to dinner.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2015)

shut the hell up stunna, if we wanna wish you a happy birthday we fucking will.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Blame America
> 
> I'm not joking, it's really our fault



Surely they've had enough time to overturn whatever law that was put in place doe?



Stunna said:


> I don't care to do anything on my birthdays, but a couple friends have insisted on taking me to dinner.



Yeah can't say I've ever cared about my birthday, usually just meet the fam for dinner


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2015)

i see stunna's one of those birthday depressives

i feel dat


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 20, 2015)

Pretty much no one I know gives a shit about their birthday actually.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

#1 reason I don't like people wishing me happy birthday is because then I feel obligated to give _them_ birthday wishes, and I'm a selfish bastard who doesn't care about _anyone's_ birthday


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2015)

Fuck you, Stunna. I lost my job on Stunna's birthday.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Got the severance package. Going to New Zealand coming July


----------



## Karasu (Apr 20, 2015)

^ Wholly shit! WTF happened (good news about NZ tho). 

Happy Birthday, Stunna


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> #1 reason I don't like people wishing me happy birthday is because then I feel obligated to give _them_ birthday wishes, and I'm a selfish bastard who doesn't care about _anyone's_ birthday



I feel you. I wish many birthdays yet I don't get many back in return


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2015)

Need some news about Daredevil season 2.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 20, 2015)

I still need to watch the first season.

And the Walking Dead.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2015)

I love birthdays, my problem is I can't ever remember them most of the time, which people (usually females) tend to take as a lack of compassion for some reason.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 20, 2015)

Screw the women, Gesy.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2015)

I want to live in a universe where it's mandatory for everyone to be in their birthday suit on their birthday for the entire 24 hours no matter where they go.

The street will be littered with naked people and others will greet them happy birthday.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2015)

*Adrift in Tokyo*

6.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday Stunna!

Now bend over so that you may receive your birthday spankings!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 20, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I want to live in a universe where it's mandatory for everyone to be in their birthday suit on their birthday for the entire 24 hours no matter where they go.
> 
> The street will be littered with naked people and others will greet them happy birthday.



Sodomy is not a good present, Yasha.

Bad Yasha.


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy birthday stunted


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Sodomy is not a good present, Yasha.
> 
> Bad Yasha.



Wtf you talking about? Sodomy is a great present.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2015)

Dinosaurs with Telepathy over other Dinos


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2015)

A highly intelligent creature


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2015)

Who apparently just want to go out and have sex.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 20, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Who apparently just want to go out and have sex.



I am very intrigued about this idea, MartialHorror, what is the age of the female? The location of the female?


----------



## Slice (Apr 21, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Pretty much no one I know gives a shit about their birthday actually.



Well not the actual day. But the party the following weekend is always something to look forward to.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> Well not the actual day. But the party the following weekend is always something to look forward to.



I did one months after lol

Past 30 can't say I'm bothered now tho


----------



## Slice (Apr 21, 2015)

Especially past 30.
Birthday parties are the best way to get all friends together to one place.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 21, 2015)

To be honest, if boys are missing in Chandler area, I would seriously consider calling the local police to inform them on MartialHorror.

I can tell when Masterrace is joking, but Martial, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2015)

If Scarlett Johanssen or Mila Kunis came to my party I might reconsider doe


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2015)

Yasha said:


> To be honest, if boys are missing in Chandler area, I would seriously consider calling the local police to inform them on MartialHorror.
> 
> I can tell when Masterrace is joking, but Martial, I'm not so sure.



He's probably the sodomy king.

I see how he got his forum name now.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 21, 2015)

For all we know, there could be a voice inside Martial's head telling him to watch all those B movies or the world is gonna explode.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2015)

Yasha said:


> For all we know, there could be a voice inside Martial's head telling him to watch all those B movies or the world is gonna explode.



HOW DID YOU KNOW!? Are you a voice inside my head?



> To be honest, if boys are missing in Chandler area, I would seriously consider calling the local police to inform them on MartialHorror.
> 
> I can tell when Masterrace is joking, but Martial, I'm not so sure.



That's what your Mom said last night. 



> I am very intrigued about this idea, MartialHorror, what is the age of the female? The location of the female?



I don't think you're supposed to actually think about it...unless you're pulling a "MartialHorror in Toy Story 3" scenario


----------



## Grape (Apr 21, 2015)

wow this thread is dead.

goodjob.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 21, 2015)

This page is awful.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 21, 2015)

para, i'm 5 episodes into archer vice

i think "house call" may be my all time favourite episode of archer


----------



## Grape (Apr 21, 2015)

Archer isn't worth watching alone.

Get some friends, scrub-Luc.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2015)

yes    it is


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Archer isn't worth watching alone.
> 
> Get some friends, scrub-Luc.



when did i say i was watching it alone?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2015)

Watching tv alone is weird now?

.....


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2015)

then I'm OD weird

I don't remember the last time I watched a tv show with someone


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2015)

I hate watching tv with others because people won't shut the fuck up during it


----------



## Slice (Apr 21, 2015)

Bayern absolutely destroying Porto right now.


----------



## Detective (Apr 21, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:
			
		

> If I were the boyfriend in that situation, I would be very happy, indeed; being able to engage in sexual intercourse with one's girlfriend and said girlfriend's attractive mother, with the consent of said girlfriend, is a fantasy that many males have (I obviously cannot speak for all men, but I have heard from enough men to know that this is a fairly common fantasy).


----------



## Slice (Apr 21, 2015)

Context? Was he commenting a porn video or what?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 21, 2015)

One day I shall reprogram DDJ into his true form Brainiac and let this thread be his first set of victims


----------



## Detective (Apr 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> Context? Was he commenting a porn video or what?





Aside from the DDJ quotes, make sure to read the teenage girl's comments in the article.


----------



## Slice (Apr 21, 2015)

The mom is quite pretty.


----------



## Detective (Apr 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> The mom is quite pretty.



Yeah  

This quote, doe:



> The girl later told her mother that she felt guilty because his 10-inch penis was too big for her, so he had to have sex with her mom instead, according to a police report.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah
> 
> This quote, doe:


----------



## Grape (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank God my penis is small enough for Jena. No offense, but I don't want my dick anywhere near your mother.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 21, 2015)

10 inches?

You could pole vault with that.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Thank God my penis is small enough for Jena. No offense, but I don't want my dick anywhere near your mother.



You must have a lot of self-confidence.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2015)

Yasha said:


> 10 inches?
> 
> You could pole vault with that.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 21, 2015)

Stunna. Don't become a postshitter like Para and Luca. 

Keep shitposting.


----------



## Grape (Apr 21, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> You must have a lot of self-confidence.




How else would one live?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2015)

The word is out guys.  Age of Ultron is too crowded.  Reminiscent of Spider-man 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2015)

Not surprising. Even the sidekicks were casted this time. Time to kill off an Avenger :inovilla


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2015)

Kill off Nick Fury for starters.


----------



## Grape (Apr 21, 2015)

Sam Jackson don't die. friend survived Pulp Fiction. I mean, if Avengers were facing genetically engineered super-sharks it would be a different story.


----------



## Detective (Apr 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The word is out guys.  Age of Ultron is too crowded.  Reminiscent of Spider-man 3.



Oh? I didn't know the early reviews were out yet. Any links?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2015)

Fury will bury everyone.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Stunna. Don't become a postshitter like Para and Luca.
> 
> Keep shitposting.


I...I don't know the difference


----------



## Grape (Apr 21, 2015)

Bitch don't act dumb.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Oh? I didn't know the early reviews were out yet. Any links?


I'm just basing my findings on a few tweets I read.  Since the criticisms echo a concern of mine; I think there must be some truth to them.


----------



## Grape (Apr 21, 2015)

Windows 8 can suck my noodle.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I...I don't know the difference



i'm kinda glad you quoted that post because otherwise i'd never see that i can get up yasha's fetid ass even without telling him what a worthless tit he is


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2015)

Good.  Daredevil season 2 is a go.


----------



## Grape (Apr 21, 2015)

burnsexcellent.gif


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Good.  Daredevil season 2 is a go.



FUCK YEAH SON 

FUCK YEAH


----------



## teddy (Apr 21, 2015)

Good


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Oh? I didn't know the early reviews were out yet. Any links?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 21, 2015)

> However, there will be some changes behind the scenes this time around, as season one showrunner Steven DeKnight has been replaced by Buffy The Vampire Slayer writer/producer Doug Petrie and *Sons Of Anarchy writer Marco Ramirez.*



i'm....i'm worried...


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2015)

I read that negative review of "Avengers 2", but they kept comparing it to "The Expendables 2", which only made me more excited.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 22, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> I read that negative review of "Avengers 2", but they kept comparing it to "The Expendables 2", which only made me more excited.



[YOUTUBE]LuKzt7p-MnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Apr 22, 2015)

Shut up Titty


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 22, 2015)

Grape said:


> Shut up Titty



I don't want to shut titties up, they should always remain out.


----------



## Grape (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah, check these great tits.


----------



## Slice (Apr 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Good.  Daredevil season 2 is a go.



General question:
Did season 1 end in a way that could make it a stand alone experience or does it have a sequel bait cliffhanger ending?

Spoiler free answer please.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2015)

Standalone.  The main issue at least appears to be resolved.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> I read that negative review of "Avengers 2", but they kept comparing it to "The Expendables 2", which only made me more excited.


             .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 22, 2015)

MH would be excited to watch paint dry so there's no surprise


----------



## Yasha (Apr 22, 2015)

Stunna trolling Para with that OGF set.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

I-I       am?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 22, 2015)

nah, you're not.


----------



## Grape (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow, Stunna. Next thing you know, you'll be rocking a set based on drinking water.

Fuckin asshole.

You okay, Pedro? Don't pay attention to his dumb, black ass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2015)

I think the Expendables 2 comparison is a bit too much. For one, the main cast is already "developed" from their own movies. So anyone that watched the MCU movies shouldn't feel like the movie is a complete mess. 

I myself want an Eternity cameo or at least a mention like Death got in the first Avengers


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2015)

I wonder if I should watch Avengers II in IMAX, though? I know for sure I will watch Episode VII in it, but will Age of Ultron have enough scenes that jump out at you, other than the Hulkbuster armour fight?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2015)

We just got our first Imax screen here. So I wanna experience it and all.


----------



## Ae (Apr 22, 2015)

This really rustled me
[YOUTUBE]X_ln8_SaNmc[/YOUTUBE]

So I looked this up
[YOUTUBE]hosMejZZfo4[/YOUTUBE]

And it gave me great satisfaction

I also found out he was acquitted

So all is right with the world


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2015)

Yo, that dude talking shit to that white dude from 0:55 to 1:02 looks like Para

For real


----------



## Grape (Apr 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> I wonder if I should watch Avengers II in IMAX, though? I know for sure I will watch Episode VII in it, but will Age of Ultron have enough scenes that jump out at you, other than the Hulkbuster armour fight?




Meh, why not? Just don't do 3D. Already hearing bad things about 3D lol.


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KSsf17Exa4g[/YOUTUBE]

ALL IN

ALL

FUCKING

IN


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]KSsf17Exa4g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ALL IN
> 
> ...



they really need to calm the fuck down with the background music


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> they really need to calm the fuck down with the background music



Nero by Two Steps From Hell is such an amazing piece of music, though. I have it on my playlist, along with more of TSFH's music.

[YOUTUBE]kmrmHEzUQRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

Massacoon a shit

that second video is funny tho lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Nero by Two Steps From Hell is such an amazing piece of music, though. I have it on my playlist, along with more of TSFH's music.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kmrmHEzUQRs[/YOUTUBE]



sure, but sometimes it's better to let the film's diegetic sound be heard instead of having obnoxious orchestral swells constantly underscoring it


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 22, 2015)

Avengers 2 : 6/10 

I expected an entertaining movie and instead got headache inducing CGI action, too many characters fighting for screen time, plot threads going all over the place,...

A mess, really. It had a few good scenes but it was nowhere near the first Avengers movie.


----------



## The World (Apr 22, 2015)

the first avengers was mediocre soooooooooooooo


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

>thinks man of steel was good


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm not exactly surprised it wasn't good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >thinks man of steel was good



oh god


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >thinks man of steel was good



He ain't wrong, doe.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> He ain't wrong, doe.



awww 

you know he is

i liked it too

but you know he is


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> awww
> 
> you know he is
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2015)

Iceman probably lost a lot of fans this week.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 22, 2015)

ice gays finish last


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2015)

I do find it funny how much people are embracing the one or two negative reviews of "The Avengers 2", as if even the best movies lack detractors. Admittedly I suspect that Avengers 2 will suffer from hype backlash, but I always feel that's more on the audience than the movie. Will it be as good as the first? Probably not. Will it be among the best Marvel flicks? Probably not. Does that mean it will suck? Probably not.

Most of the Marvel Movies are pretty good, but not great and many people don't even consider "The Avengers (1)" to be great.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ice gays finish last


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2015)

It's so fucking stupid to pander to the gay crowd by making a character gay 50 years after he was created.  Just create some new characters and make them gay if that is the goal.  Lazy fucks.


----------



## teddy (Apr 22, 2015)

Tfw i intend to walk into my first viewing of avengers 2 with no expectations



Rukia said:


> It's so fucking stupid to pander to the gay crowd by making a character gay 50 years after he was created.  Just create some new characters and make them gay if that is the goal.  Lazy fucks.



not progressive enough


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2015)

I now have low expectations.


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2015)

What the fuck, Rukia? Iceman is gay!? But that dude had a shitload of relationships over the years. How are they going to explain that? They were his ice beards?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 22, 2015)

I think people are expecting too much from AoB so being desapointed is almost certain. A movie with so many characters, unconsequential destruction (according to reviews) and the constant need to be bigger than its predecessor has a very high chance of not meeting the fans expectations.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 22, 2015)

Bobby fought like a wuss, not surprised he's gay (no prejudice )


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2015)

Probably going to make Colossus gay next.


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2015)

I mean, they could easily create a new character, and build up a story to his reveal, or at least give enough casual hints, to make it mean something? That would be good storytelling.

A super hero's orientation doesn't mean shit at the end of the day, cause they do what is right, but it's demeaning for them to do this just to create some extra cash or discussion


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I think people are expecting too much from AoB so being desapointed is almost certain. A movie with so many characters, unconsequential destruction (according to reviews) and the constant need to be bigger than its predecessor has a very high chance of not meeting the fans expectations.



I also think Whedon did it half assed because he is somewhat pissed at Marvel for not giving him enough creative freedom. You could tell from his comments about Wright's Ant-Man script.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't forget.  They decided to make the new Miss Marvel Middle Eastern.  Guess they didn't have that demographic covered yet.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> I also think Whedon did it half assed because he is somewhat pissed at Marvel for not giving him enough creative freedom. You could tell from his comments about Wright's Ant-Man script.



Yeah, I don't think it was his idea to stuff the movie with a thousand characters and cameos and references and etc.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2015)

Marvel and DC are so pathetic.

I believe the rumors regarding Edgar Wright's Ant-Man.  I bet it would have been great.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

if Kamala Khan is a new character, why are you complaining


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2015)

Mike, why the new username change? I mean, it's rather creative for a forum alias.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 22, 2015)

Because of Persecuted who says 'Mike and his friends', 'Mike and his cohorts'  are the enemy, so I incorporated that to my name to piss him off.

I drove that bitch mad!!! 


But what's really funny is that even him and Luc putting me on SI they both still bother about me and Huey. I guess Titty is also in their black list.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2qhyfajRGJo[/YOUTUBE]

Macfarlane is fucking psychic


----------



## Grape (Apr 23, 2015)

I watched TWBB in it's entirety at work tonight. 

It was a pretty great experience.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2015)

Whedon stated he wanted to make a smaller film. A sci fi horror but marvel wanted something huge and basically Whedon had to make it. It's probably why he called it quits.


----------



## Grape (Apr 23, 2015)

Ah studios.

Marvel gonna fall real quick.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 23, 2015)

Ya'll need to read the new Nardo chapter, no lie it's fucking genius


----------



## Slice (Apr 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Don't forget.  They decided to make the new Miss Marvel Middle Eastern.  Guess they didn't have that demographic covered yet.



But... she _is_ a new character and that blank state is perfect for something like that. Nowhere near deciding to change characters after 70 years just because.


----------



## Slice (Apr 23, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Ya'll need to read the new Nardo chapter, no lie it's fucking genius



*reads*


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2015)

Sarada calling Sakura on her bullshit 

I might just like her

but if she does turn out to be like Karin oh god


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

that shit was OD


----------



## Slice (Apr 23, 2015)

Probably going to see Avengers2 on saturday.
Too much work to watch it earlier.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 23, 2015)

Wtf did I just read? 

Is Sakura that dumb?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2015)

*Avengers 2*

Weakest Marvel film so far, and by far.

The comparison to Expendables is fair. It's chaotic and has low chemistry. The jokes are lame. The CGI felt awkward in more than a few scenes (did they run out of budget?). The villain is lame. The new members of Avengers suck (well, except probably Liz Olsen, but she could do with bigger tits). 

5.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

worse than the Thor movies and Iron Man 2?

lol nah, I doubt that


----------



## Slice (Apr 23, 2015)

> A Marvel movie worse than Thor 2

Impossible


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2015)

Worse, but I didn't think Thor and IM2 are bad to begin with.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2015)

these Avengers reviews are killing me

I've been waiting for this film ever since the last one ended.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Ya'll need to read the new Nardo chapter, no lie it's fucking genius



Sarada's daddy issues might just make her a worthy bae 



Slice said:


> > A Marvel movie worse than Thor 2
> 
> Impossible



Ironman 3 is a strong contender. No lie. I watched it again last week, and I didn't enjoy it at all. And it's not even the Mandarin thing.



~Gesy~ said:


> these Avengers reviews are killing me
> 
> I've been waiting for this film ever since the last one ended.



Guardians of the Galaxy 2 and Doctor Strange will fix this mess


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't know...

I'm not getting my hopes up anymore

Thanks marvel, now I have trust issues


----------



## Slice (Apr 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up anymore



>Batman vs Superman set


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2015)

Gesy the Gullible has trust issue


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2015)

My faith in Batman will never falter.

I've been wronged far too many times Yasha, it was inevitable.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2015)

Look, there is a Santa Claus behind you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2015)

kishit still putting out chapters?


----------



## teddy (Apr 23, 2015)

Kids literally have their parents' personalities copy/pasted onto them


----------



## Slice (Apr 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> kishit still putting out chapters?



Go and read it - it's comedic gold


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2015)

So, Sakura's or Karin's?


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> Go and read it - it's comedic gold



Easily the most fun I've had from a Nardo chapter for like 8 years or something.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> My faith in Batman will never falter.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

ayo is that Orochimaru's kid


----------



## teddy (Apr 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Spends most of his childhood with abandonment issues
> >abandons his kid at birth
> 
> And what happened to Karin? is Sakura taking care of her kid?



That's what makes it more hilarious. sasuke and karin shag, have a kid, and dump her off on sakura


just the perfect punchline for this chapter


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ayo is that Orochimaru's kid



My thoughts exactly. Probably just a lab clone though.


----------



## Grape (Apr 23, 2015)

Bor...uto?


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2015)

just the Japanese pronunciation for bolt

sarada = salad


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm fucking out of the loop. I thought Naruto ended??


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2015)

A new chapter was released focusing on their children.

Read like fanfiction


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

Daredevil stay takin' L's.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Daredevil stay takin' L's.



netflix daredevil?


----------



## Grape (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh look, Stunna's trying to introduce new wonky slang again.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

yes, Netflix

and Grape, pls; I'm not the only person who says "L"


----------



## Grape (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes, yes you are.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2015)

Sakura is still getting shit on.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2015)

"Taking an L" is a pretty common idiom.


----------



## Grape (Apr 23, 2015)

Sakura is the Stunna of Naruto.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 23, 2015)

how is netflix daredevil taking Ls?


----------



## Grape (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes Stunna, explain your faux slang.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm basically just pointing out how he's no stranger to getting his ass kicked; he's no boring invincible hero.


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh god, that last naruto chapter.


----------



## Detective (Apr 23, 2015)

OMFG, that massive volcano eruption in Chile...



So strong, it caused a dirty thunderstorm with multiple lightning strikes within the eruption.

Goku confirmed to be fighting Frieza in there


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2015)

*Interstellar* - didn't like the movie being stretched out for so many "muh feelings" moments. I think the average viewer can relate to a suicide mission just fine. They didn't have to treat the viewer worse than the robots in the movie. But other than that, it's decent. Very pretty too. Most defining feature is the simple well-explained story. I hate it when sci-fis get too much into their own explanations (see Lucy) making it confusing and forgettable, so I am okay with vague elements here and there just to drive the story forward. I'd appreciate a trimmed version though. 



Detective said:


> OMFG, that massive volcano eruption in Chile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's scary as shits


----------



## Slice (Apr 23, 2015)

The fuck is "taking an L"? 





Inb4 lmgtfy link


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> The fuck is "taking an L"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L = loss

people sometimes make an l shape with their thumb and their index finger to indicate it

you've probably seen someone holding an L shape to their forehead to call someone a loser?


----------



## Slice (Apr 23, 2015)

Hm. I don't think I ever read that instead of typing out "loss".
Like grape I would have believed it's something stunna came up with.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2015)

The fuck is with Stunna's gen. Is writing the word 'loss' too time consuming. What's next. 'I'm taking my V to the doctor and seeing if they can B my P back out.'


----------



## Jena (Apr 23, 2015)

Did anyone else read the Naruto Gaiden chapter today? 

It's almost impressive how Kishi has destroyed every aspect of this manga. I'm beginning to suspect Sakura killed his firstborn son or something, he really fucking hates her.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> The fuck is with Stunna's gen. Is writing the word 'loss' too time consuming. What's next. 'I'm taking my V to the doctor and seeing if they can B my P back out.'



I'm taking my Vagina to the doctor and seeing if they can Bring my Pen back out?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> The fuck is with Stunna's gen. Is writing the word 'loss' too time consuming. What's next. 'I'm taking my V to the doctor and seeing if they can B my P back out.'


shutcho old ass up


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> shutcho old ass up



Watch your language


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2015)

Why Canada doesn't offer working holiday visa to Malaysians? Aren't we fellow commonwealth? :/


----------



## Detective (Apr 23, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Why Canada doesn't offer working holiday visa to Malaysians? Aren't we fellow commonwealth? :/



This is a tragedy


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> The fuck is with Stunna's gen. Is writing the word 'loss' too time consuming. What's next. 'I'm taking my V to the doctor and seeing if they can B my P back out.'



This expression is old wtf


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Daredevil_ 



Owsley's behind Vanessa's being poisoned; I know it.


----------



## Detective (Apr 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _Daredevil_
> 
> 
> 
> Owsley's behind Vanessa's being poisoned; I know it.



How are you liking it so far, Stunna? So good, right? :33


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

Indeed, Detective.


----------



## Detective (Apr 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Indeed, Detective.



DD has ridiculous levels of stamina to survive dem beatings, doe

Year 1 DD indeed


----------



## Detective (Apr 23, 2015)

Goku, why!?


----------



## Grape (Apr 23, 2015)

No way is that shit real.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

shit got real on Namek


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

Foggy's ex is out of his league.


----------



## Detective (Apr 23, 2015)

Stunna hatin on a playa for having some game


----------



## Grape (Apr 23, 2015)

Stunna still believes in "leagues".

So naive.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Stunna hatin on a playa for having some game


No hate; just makin' an observation. 



Grape said:


> Stunna still believes in "leagues".
> 
> So naive.


bitch, swerve out my face


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 23, 2015)

What is hilarious is how virgin grape thinks he has more wisdom in the art of women than Stunna.

Just because you finger bang some waitress at a Denny's means you're some "playa" son


----------



## Grape (Apr 23, 2015)

Hence the "all kindsa".

Fuckin hater. Maybe we should call the admissions office at the Jelly School, and see if they have any open spots?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 23, 2015)

Tim Burton Batman Stunna?

Seriously?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 23, 2015)

House of Hoops


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hence the "all kindsa".
> 
> Fuckin hater. Maybe we should call the admissions office at the Jelly School, and see if they have any open spots?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Tim Burton Batman Stunna?
> 
> Seriously?


Batman Returns


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Foggy's ex is out of his league.



not really

verging-on-a-butterface with a 6.5/10 at best body


----------



## Grape (Apr 23, 2015)

I'd stand by Luc's assessment of that situation.

She's kind of got that Amy Poehler predatory bird face..


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2015)

that's still kind of out of foggy's league


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

warudo knows what's up


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 23, 2015)

The World said:


> that's still kind of out of foggy's league



it is, but not by so much that it's stupid, just by enough that it's kinda impressive he's sleeping with her and satisfying her and raises our respect for him, which is the intent of that aspect of the show


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

it is?

oh; I just thought it was supposed to be funny


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it is?
> 
> oh; I just thought it was supposed to be funny



i honestly didn't get much of a comic relief vibe from their trysts, but i might be wrong


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

I mean, it wasn't really funny, but I definitely don't respect him any more than I did before because it turns out he's sexually skilled


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I mean, it wasn't really funny, but I definitely don't respect him any more than I did before because it turns out he's sexually skilled



the average man, however, will see that this fat and essentially unattractive man who is also something of a goofy bumbler managed to pull and satisfy a decent-looking shark of a woman and likely think better of him


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2015)

Ex Machina was really strange.  But I mean that in the best possible way.

Lots of glorious nudity too.  Stunna will be pleased.


----------



## Detective (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Apr 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Ex Machina was really strange.  But I mean that in the best possible way.
> 
> Lots of glorious nudity too.  Stunna will be pleased.



Alicia Vikander?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2015)

It looks like we will get swept Detective.


----------



## Delicious (Apr 24, 2015)

Magnolia 8/10 - Man was that long. Not my cup of tea but I appreciate the movie for what it is.


----------



## Grape (Apr 24, 2015)

Delicious said:


> Not my cup of tea but I appreciate the movie for what it is.





Delicious said:


> Magnolia 8/10 - Man was that long



Apparently, you don't 

Watch There Will Be Blood and Boogie Nights if you're on a PTA kick.


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWsbqshD5TE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Delicious (Apr 24, 2015)

Grape said:


> Apparently, you don't
> 
> Watch There Will Be Blood and Boogie Nights if you're on a PTA kick.



They are on my list!


----------



## Jena (Apr 24, 2015)

Foggy's personality makes him attractive.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2015)

I assumed that was the case. I mean, he looks like he'd fall into the "not even personality can save him" file (at least, he would for me if I were attracted to men), but hey.


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2015)

Jena said:


> Foggy's personality makes him attractive.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2015)

warudo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2015)

Foggy has alot more personality than Matt does; and even with the fact that they didn't interact with each other as much, Karen  seems to be more attracted to the better looking friend.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2015)

cause unlike Matt, she can see


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 24, 2015)

SHUT UP!!!!!!!!! SHUT UP EVERYONE, GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2015)

smh**


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2015)

someone tell this half and half to calm the fuck down


----------



## Jena (Apr 24, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Foggy has alot more personality than Matt does; and even with the fact that they didn't interact with each other as much, Karen  seems to be more attracted to the better looking friend.



um duh she's more attracted to matt

I said Foggy's personality makes him attractive, not _more_ attractive 

I mean



can't compete with that bod


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2015)

jena shallow as fuck


----------



## Yasha (Apr 24, 2015)

Watch your language, Para.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2015)

Jena keepin' it real

can't even hate


----------



## Grape (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey Jena, do you fuck guys under 6'0?


----------



## Grape (Apr 24, 2015)

Sailor Moon might be a bit much. You could maybe pull Sailor Comet.


----------



## Jena (Apr 24, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hey Jena, do you fuck guys under 6'0?



i like my men built like goro


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2015)

from mortal kombat??

damn; tough break, Grape


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 24, 2015)

oh man this reminds me of that horrifying goro x spider man fanfiction


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2015)

Needed an avatar update today especially.


----------



## Grape (Apr 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> from mortal kombat??
> 
> damn; tough break, Grape


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 24, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Needed an avatar update today especially.



...



tal, do you have photoshop? or even gimp?


----------



## Grape (Apr 24, 2015)

Gimp is an abomination.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2015)

Tal heard about the new Miller Bats comic I take it


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2015)

Skeptically excited the Azarello bit of it is meh but it will mostly for me come down to artists named.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 24, 2015)

>the azarello bit is meh

the miller bit of it is what should be meh, especially since it has the edgemeister title "the master race"

anyway


----------



## Grape (Apr 24, 2015)

Miller and especially DC are completely washed. 

The only reason you should get excited about a DC release is if you've invented a time machine, and are 30 years in the past.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2015)

Of course Luc misses the obvious like always.


----------



## Grape (Apr 24, 2015)

Dude just came into the store trying to sell tazers for $20.

Door-to-door taser salesman. Never change, Texas.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 24, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Of course Luc misses the obvious like always.



what did i miss?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2015)

Assuming based on title.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 24, 2015)

how is assuming something is probably going to be dumb based not only on the title, but on miller's recent series of trainwrecks like ASBARTBW and holy terror, as well as on the fact that his first sequel to tdkr was already sucky, "missing the obvious"?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2015)

Because 

1. You are wrong
2. You are wrong

3. If you look at any of those as tonally serious completely through you are missing the point.

4. DK2 is in the top 2% of American Superhero comics and the top 1% of DC comics.

Basically what this all boils down to is you are wrong.


----------



## Grape (Apr 24, 2015)

Gotta agree with Luc.

I've seen dishes at Goodwill that were less washed than Miller.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2015)

nah Holy Terror was balls

shit was a travesty to read.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 24, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Because
> 
> 1. You are wrong
> 2. You are wrong
> ...



...

you're an embarrassing contrarian with cyphon-tier taste


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 24, 2015)

also having a different opinion of miller's recent shitpiles to you doesn't equate to "missing the obvious" in any shape or form


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2015)

I will say this

if there's one person I trust in this board over anyone in comics, it's Tal.  Even with some of these hiccups


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 24, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I will say this
> 
> if there's one person I trust in this board over anyone in comics, it's Tal.  Even with some of these hiccups



i feel like thinking that all star batman was anything other than terrible ought to be an instant disqualification, but, do you


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2015)

I imagine you are more reading the books for the plot so I can see how things like a Holy Terror would not do much for you.

DK2 is amazing and vibrant and violent and funny and action packed and just a great team up JLA Silver Age comic that people always say they want.

Miller gives its to them and Varley absolutely murders the coloring pushing all that stuff ahead of where it was into the future that there is still nothing that looks remotely like that book but its influence is everywhere.



The way you are missing the point is assuming because it is Frank Miller that everything in the book must be take 100% literally and 100% seriously where that is clearly not the case as most obviously shown in DKSA All Star and Holy Terror.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2015)

All Star specifically is the Frank Miller book I dislike the most because I am not that much of a Jim Lee fan.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2015)

All HT has is art, which isn't good enough for a comic.  if I wanted just pictures with a lack of regard to the other side then I wouldn't read comics.  I think DK2 is a fine comic, it's visual influence outside of the coloring is overstated tho.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2015)

It should also be noted when it comes to new projects I am cutting the hugest amount of slack because if there was ever a comic book Mt. Rushmore of either North America or the World

One of those spots would go to Frank Miller objectively.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 24, 2015)

Taleran said:


> I imagine you are more reading the books for the plot so I can see how things like a Holy Terror would not do much for you.
> 
> DK2 is amazing and vibrant and violent and funny and action packed and just a great team up JLA Silver Age comic that people always say they want.
> 
> ...



i'm not taking it 100% literally or 100% seriously and i'm not reading them for the plot

all star batman is a misfire on every conceivable writing level, from the endless weird repeating tics like how "dick grayson, age twelve" and "sweet chunks" to the constant idiocy of stuff like the absurd, psychopathic child-abuser batman, and superman running across an ocean holding a car over his head, or the petty criminal black canary or joker's swastika-pasty topless henchwomen, or the dialed-to-11 bitchfight dynamics of the jla with wonder woman the arch-misandrist nutjob and superman the boneheaded hyperaggressive moron. everything about it is a trainwreck. it's just absurdly stupid and incoherent and awful. the only way in which it is good, is that it's good at being bad. it's like a masterpiece of awfulness


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 24, 2015)

Watched Age of Butchery. A solid 4.5/10. Didn't disappint because I had low expectations.

Here are the issues of the movie imo


*Spoiler*: __ 




-The plot of the movie felt rushed. It seemed they were desperate to stuff these new characters.
-The whole Hulk and Black Widow thing was fake as hell, really forced and it felt like it happened out of the blue.
-What's the point of introducing Pietro and killing him right away?
-I thought Pietro and Wanda's reasons to hate the Avengers were strong but they seemes to forget such reasons very fast and stopped hating the Avengersas if by magic.
-Pietro has like 5 lines the entire movie. Like really?Wanda is not much better 
-At no moment I felt tense or that the world was really in danger. It felt like another simple day in the Avenger's lives.
-They tried so hard to show them saving civillians that it looked fake as well. I'm sure thousands of people still died especially considering when the Hulk went on a rampage and the only thing Iron Man did was tell people to get away, but how could they do that?
-Why the fucking parallels and analogies to Pinnochio being shoved down our throats? Ultron even goes on to quote the puppet. 
-In the trailers Ultron seemed really frightening but in the movie he's got a Tony Stark complex and has to crack jokes every now and then making him less frightening than the puppet aforementioned.
-Lots of loose threads and plot holes.
-Everything was inconsequential in the end. So Stark creates an artificial intelligence that almost destroys the entire planet and by the time the movie finishes he goes on vacation? This was the Iron Man movies all over again.
-Yes, there was a Star Wars reference, it was nice
-In the end it really didn't do anything for me but confirm it felt like a cartoon like most MCU stuff.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 24, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Foggy has alot more personality than Matt does; and even with the fact that they didn't interact with each other as much, Karen  seems to be more attracted to the better looking friend.



I was going to say something rude, but you're cool. 

Matt had too much suave. Too much.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2015)

I expected you to have some legitimate problems and not a laundry list of minuscule things, whatever.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 24, 2015)

Taleran said:


> I expected you to have some legitimate problems and not a laundry list of minuscule things, whatever.



right, complaints about the entirety of the characterisation of batman, superman, and wonder woman, as well as complaints about the pervasively awful dialogue, in a batman comic, are minuscule things and not legitimate problems

good going


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah it reads like someone whining about Not My Batman these characters should always be the same in every version.

I have read some pretty good break downs where All Star is actually the most realistic take on the character.


Again All Star is the bottom of those 4 for me, DKR and DKSA are both Top 50 comics for me, Holy Terror is fun to look at and some of the bits are ridiculous (the final villain being an irish guy who built his bomb upsidedown does a lot for telling me to take the whole thing as ridiculous).

All Star is a weird diversion and really fun bit with the color Yellow.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 24, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Yeah it reads like someone whining about Not My Batman these characters should always be the same in every version.
> 
> *I have read some pretty good break downs where All Star is actually the most realistic take on the character.
> *
> ...



...

   

aight


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2015)

The basics are simple

If you took a real person and applied the Batman origin to them and they then decided to go out and be Batman as a rich unhinged person trying to go around and solve crime with their fists. That person would not be the super genius ninja detective we get in the comics, but an angry bad with people maniac who mistreats the children in his care can't empathize with anyone and blows every interpersonal relationship he gets into that isn't straight physical.

That is why in the GL bit when Dick goes crazy you get why because he is looking up to a madman in Batman.


At the end of the day Batman has always been a rich guy who dresses up to go out and beat up the poor.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 24, 2015)

yeah your retroactive rationalisations don't make the experience of reading a comic book as pervasively awful as all star batman any less funny and absurd, they only expose you bc you just went from "don't take it seriously" to "this is actually the most realistic interpretation of batman"


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2015)

You can do both of those things at the same time you know right people are not limited to a single thought about a work of art you are aware of this phenomenon and concepts of how brains work in regards to thinking about stuff right.

People are not binary Lucaniel stop putting them and the art they read and watch and enjoy into boxes

HOW DARE YOU

SERIOUSLY WHAT the hell...


this guy


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 24, 2015)

Taleran said:


> You can do both of those things at the same time you know right people are not limited to a single thought about a work of art you are aware of this phenomenon and concepts of how brains work in regards to thinking about stuff right.
> 
> People are not binary Lucaniel stop putting them and the art they read and watch and enjoy into boxes
> 
> ...



my thoughts exactly on anyone absurd and delusional enough to believe that all star batman and robin the boy wonder isn't terrible


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2015)

(the concept of Batman always will be ridiculous even at its most grounded and serious because it is always a guy in a Bat Suit going around and beating up criminals to fight for justice)

The more important comics stuff is that TCAF is in two weeks and my wallet already hurts.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 24, 2015)

[youtube]_u6Tt3PqIfQ[/youtube]


----------



## Karasu (Apr 24, 2015)

**


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 24, 2015)

40 mill with some acres, makeup for my bitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2015)

I never knew I was a Chris Pratt fan. I'm actually semi-hyped for Jurassic World.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Apr 25, 2015)

That Jarred Leto Joker...






Borderlands should sue.


----------



## Delicious (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks silly tbh


----------



## teddy (Apr 25, 2015)

That design is something you'd expect for one of the joker's goons, not the joker himself. he never felt the need to advertise his intentions before


----------



## Grape (Apr 25, 2015)

*Let the Right One In - 9/10

*It's entirely about  cross-generational pedophilia

I'll probably watch the remake tomorrow to see if the same theme was adapted.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2015)

Sitting inside Burger King,  munching a grilled chicken burger while staring at the thighs of ladies passing by, imagining what they would taste like grilled.  What a lovely Saturday.


----------



## Grape (Apr 25, 2015)

Silly Yasha, everyone knows cannibals prefer the buttocks to any other part of the human body.

Slow-roasted in the oven.

You big silly.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh. I'm just a chuunin in the art of cannibalism.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 25, 2015)

Donnie Darko - 

Hadn't seen this in forever.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2015)

[youtube]V5qdxxT-hss[/youtube]


----------



## Slice (Apr 25, 2015)

I enjoyed AS Batman for the balls to the wall craziness.
It isnt a good comic.
But its enjoyable.



Grape said:


> That Jarred Leto Joker...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...







ted. said:


> That design is something you'd expect for one of the joker's goons, not the joker himself. he never felt the need to advertise his intentions before



Exactly my thoughts


----------



## Jena (Apr 25, 2015)

Only worthwhile thing out of AS is the goddamn batman line tbh


----------



## Karasu (Apr 25, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]V5qdxxT-hss[/youtube]




inbe4forgettaboutit.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 25, 2015)

Slice y u occasionally have bad taste


----------



## Slice (Apr 25, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Slice y u occasionally have bad taste



I don't know

I've seen and read a lot of things that I know are terrible and yet I still enjoy them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Nimander (Apr 25, 2015)

Immortals

6/10

The Good:
-Mickey Rourke gave a pretty solid performance in this film. Same for Luke Evans. The only two believable characters in the entire movie
-had a very creative take on Greek mythology (or religion, depending on where you're standing). Loved how the scenes from the Oracle's visions were put together
-some action scenes were nice.Henry Cavill's first scene of badassery was especially enjoyable to watch
-his "pep talk" to the soldiers near the end of the movie was pretty hype. Inspirational speeches, especially in movies don't really do it for me, but for some reason this one just about had me out of my seat
-when not overblown, the special effects were pretty decent

The Bad
-story started off fairly strong, then started going downhill (could've still been saved at this point) then fizzled out completely. A disappointing end to a great start
-focus shifted away from the story and more towards the action/special effects (tried too hard to be like The 300). Makes me suspect executive meddling, but whether true or not, still killed the story
-though there were few main characters to begin with, except for those played by the two actors mentioned above the rest were very two dimensional and forgettable. Even the main character, sadly enough. Not one of Cavill's better performances

This is one of those movies that could've been, if not good, then thoroughly enjoyable. Especially to those that love Greek Mythology and are always hungering for a solid big screen adaptation of one of those tales.But, it fell short, and while it looks pretty at many points, there isn't much substance beneath the surface.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2015)

I love Greek mythology

It's a shame most of the films adaptations are shit


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 25, 2015)

Slice said:


> I enjoyed AS Batman for the balls to the wall craziness.
> It isnt a good comic.
> But its enjoyable.



i can accept this because my main response to AS batman was either derisive laughter or straight up rofling so that's kinda comparable


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 25, 2015)

Immortals > 300


----------



## Jena (Apr 25, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I love Greek mythology
> 
> It's a shame most of the films adaptations are shit



Which is dumb because a lot of it seems movie-ready but they can't seem to make it work...


----------



## Ae (Apr 25, 2015)

This video doe 
[YOUTUBE]ZTidn2dBYbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2015)

Is it just me or are the movie releases for Summer 2015 too awkwardly spaced out? There are a lot of clashing releases or dead weeks. Like right now, does anyone really want to see "The Water Diviner"? Next week there is "The Avengers", but nothing of interest comes out the following week. 

"Maggie", "Insidious 3" and "Tomorrowland" are coming out within a month, but I haven't seen much on any of those.


----------



## Ae (Apr 25, 2015)

I dont live on the internet, The World.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 25, 2015)

That video I don't get it.

The reason we can look back fondly on insane 80s music videos is because everyone went into them COMPLETELY SERIOUSLY and thought this was the coolest shit. There was a not an ounce of wink or nod involved it was serious.

Like for example the greatest one.

[youtube]tytPcvyJASc[/youtube]


----------



## Ae (Apr 25, 2015)

Its mostly just clips from the movie


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2015)

*One Million Yen Girl*

I love it. Aoi Yuu is sugoi.

8.5/10


----------



## Taleran (Apr 25, 2015)

I also don't find the idea of that movie appealing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2015)

Penguins of Madagascar - those puns were awful/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 25, 2015)

Christian Bale is in Howl's Moving Castle?!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2015)

I watched Scott Pilgrim again

t'was dope


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Winstead in that movie was final form waifu material


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2015)

lol wasn't there a debate in here once over who was hotter between Knives, Ramona, and his blonde ex??


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2015)

1.Ramona
2.knives
3.Blonde


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

1. Envy
2. Ramona
3. dat asian side bitch

[YOUTUBE]jtrmWnFAHYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

I had a huge crush on Winstead back in my teens. I don't remember how many times I watched Sky high and Final Destination 3 just for her.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2015)

The World said:


> 1. Envy
> 2. Ramona
> 3. dat asian side bitch





nah, the asian girl is pretty cute



 and Mary elizabeth outshines them both....


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, Knives is mad cute.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2015)

The one time Warudo resisted yellow fever and he's wrong.


----------



## Grape (Apr 26, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The one time Warudo resisted yellow fever and he's wrong.




I actually agree with Warudo here. Envy > Ramona > Kindergarten.

[youtube]-jMruFHTwrY[/youtube]

No brainer, really. And her singing voice is great.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2015)

Scott Pilgrim is a shitty movie and you guys know it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2015)

Then be wrong with warudo, bro.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2015)

*Disconnect*

Good movie. It's about disintegrated core family and the internet problems it leads to, such as sex cam, nude pic sharing, scam, trolling, shitposting, etc.

8.5/10


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *Disconnect*
> 
> Good movie. It's about disintegrated core family and the internet problems it leads to, such as sex cam, nude pic sharing, scam, *trolling*, *shitposting*, etc.
> 
> 8.5/10



Must see then.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh, I added those 2 just to bait. How did the hook taste like?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Still gonna watch


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol wasn't there a debate in here once over who was hotter between Knives, Ramona, and his blonde ex??



the answer is ramona


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Scott Pilgrim is a shitty movie and you guys know it.


nope


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 26, 2015)

I thought Ramona was hot prior to the leaks.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 26, 2015)

It's all about Knives baby


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2015)

Avengers 2: Age of Ultron

Eh i could complain about this film to kingdom come but it's pretty much the first one except with zero subtlety. It's what it is. But I wouldn't watch it again. Also Ultron was pretty poor as a villain and his plan was something out of a Bond movie. Not terrible but not very interesting. 

C


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol wasn't there a debate in here once over who was hotter between Knives, Ramona, and his blonde ex??



How is that even a question?
Winstead solos.



Yasha said:


> Scott Pilgrim is a shitty movie and you guys know it.



The book was better.
Movie is still great.
Wallace Wells best fictional character of all time.


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2015)

Avengers - Age of Ultron

Those of you that read comics by the big two are probably familiar with those event books that consist of nothing but pointless fighting between whoever to show as much action shots as possible. Badass panels left and right and 17 of the 24 pages are fight scenes.
This gets incredibly boring really fast. They make you just wish you could have some substance and depth and instead they give you snarky one liners by villains and heroes alike.

This movie is like that.

Have a scene of the heroes fight worthless cannon fodder and striking cool poses.
Have some infighting between the heroes.
Have a villain that has no need to be funny and still throws out one-liners like candy on halloween.
Have a cameo appearance of a character from past movies.
Have some more heroes fight worthless opponents.
Have a bit more heroes fighting each other.
Have a new character.
Have another new character.
Have yet another new character.
After that, you guessed right:
Have some more waves of cannon fodder.

All of the characters are cardboard cutouts of their earlier performances, interestingly the only ones they even try to do something with are Banner and Romanov. Not even the new characters get developed well and are reduced to showcase cool abilities.

A big disappointment that only keeps you entertained because you can cherry pick your favorite awesome moments to remember. Like going out for a burger - you just know its unhealthy and bad and yet you can get some enjoyment out of it because of all the stuff they put in that make it taste just right to keep you entertained.

For me that would be most scenes involving Captain America (still the best character in the entire Marvel movies line) as well as the Hulk vs the Hulkbuster Armor fight. Those are always fun in the comics and here it delivers as well. I just love seeing Tony give it his all and develop the "ultimate anti Hulk weapon" - and it has never worked. 

These two things make me feel generous and rate it a 3/5


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> Avengers - Age of Ultron
> 
> Those of you that read comics by the big two are probably familiar with those event books that consist of nothing but pointless fighting between whoever to show as much action shots as possible. Badass panels left and right and 17 of the 24 pages are fight scenes.
> This gets incredibly boring really fast. They make you just wish you could have some substance and depth and instead they give you snarky one liners by villains and heroes alike.
> ...



...



hype deflated


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2015)

Also this movie is packed with fanservice.

Shirtless men.
Closeups of men in tight clothing. 
Men in impractical tight clothing chop wood.
Men taking a bath in closeup.
Men getting out of the shower with the camera being glued to the hairy chest.
Graticious ass shots of Renner in every second scene he is in costume.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 26, 2015)

Beef porn is a turn off mang.


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2015)

Maybe they decided they need to do more for the female audience.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Avengers male cast is hot doe. 

No wonder they didn't recast Edward Norton. It would be overkill. All the womenz would have died from thirst.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> Maybe they decided they need to do more for the female audience.



Who read comix?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2015)

khris said:


> Avengers male cast is hot doe.
> 
> No wonder they didn't recast Edward Norton. It would be overkill. All the womenz would have died from thirst.



ehhh

edward norton would be pretty low tier in a cast with hemsworth and evans and rdj, athough renner is more average looking and ruffalo is usually described as "cute", i guess


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 26, 2015)

Here I thought women thirst for Gosling


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

rdj looks pretty shlubby now

he looked real good in the first Iron Man

thas bout it 


and I kind of figured Avengers 2 would be mediocre just like the first movie

those ultron trailers got my hopes up


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2015)

I went with a female friend and she just made comments about how hot the cast was. That's all she cared about.


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Who read comix?



The majority of people into those movies don't read comics.
I overheard two guys a row back talking "How they loved all that Marvel stuff and cant get enough of it" and then saying "i even checked their new releases - theres so much stuff i never heard of. Like who is that Iron Fist guy?"



Lucaniel said:


> ehhh
> 
> edward norton would be pretty low tier in a cast with hemsworth and evans and rdj, athough renner is more average looking and ruffalo is usually described as "cute", i guess



Ruffalo is keeping that "just hot enough to dream about him being attainable" dream alive. 

And Renner is mad popular with basically all of my female friends.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2015)

Ngl though. Captain America is proper built. Can't blame the girls.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Who read comix?





Speedy Jag. said:


> Here I thought women thirst for Gosling



now I know why Luc has you on SI

this is titty levels of idiotic and irrelevant


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2015)

It's not a bad movie. It's just fun. That's it. It makes me appreciate Dark Knight Rises lol.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Ngl though. Captain America is proper built. Can't blame the girls.



ngl Evans was the only thing I liked about the Fantastic Four movies


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I went with a female friend and she just made comments about how hot the cast was. That's all she cared about.



Pretty much sums up my gf's opinion of the movie.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

avengers cast is nothing but tumblr/deviantart bait


----------



## Damaris (Apr 26, 2015)

avengers cast tier listing is

1. evans
2. ruffalo
3. hemsworth
4. renner
5. rdj 

i hope the amount of fan service for each dude correlates with my desires


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> The majority of people into those movies don't read comics.



i'm glad someone is aware of this because it is another fucking world in the comic book theatre section

one where some people are clueless enough to pretend suicide squad is more anticipated than BvS even though almost everyone has at least heard of batman and superman, and only about 5% of the audience for comic book movies would even know wtf the suicide squad _is_ 



> And Renner is mad popular with basically all of my female friends.



oh yeah?



oh wait are they your age? guess they start going for the rugged more than the pretty at that point



The World said:


> now I know why Luc has you on SI
> 
> this is titty levels of idiotic and irrelevant



he's been like this for like two years already when he's not being an autistic passive-aggressive beta tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2015)

Damaris said:


> avengers cast tier listing is
> 
> 1. evans
> 2. ruffalo
> ...



do you just hate rdj because he changed the characterisation of comics tony


----------



## Damaris (Apr 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> do you just hate rdj because he changed the characterisation of comics tony



yes
but he's also genuinely not my type


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Norton got that dick game doe (see Birdman)


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2015)

wait

>hemsworth UNDER ruffalo

dammy literally what


----------



## Damaris (Apr 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wait
> 
> >hemsworth UNDER ruffalo
> 
> dammy literally what



he's actually cuter when he's not in the movies to me, he's too bulked up as thor and i don't like the way they do his hair

ruffalo also gets bonus points bc of his personality
i could flip their positions and not be bothered tho


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm glad someone is aware of this because it is another fucking world in the comic book theatre section
> 
> one where some people are clueless enough to pretend suicide squad is more anticipated than BvS even though almost everyone has at least heard of batman and superman, and only about 5% of the audience for comic book movies would even know wtf the suicide squad _is_



the imbeciles rises


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2015)

Damaris said:


> he's actually cuter when he's not in the movies to me, he's too bulked up as thor and i don't like the way they do his hair
> 
> ruffalo also gets bonus points bc of his personality
> i could flip their positions and not be bothered tho



hmm 

i was watching the first half-hour of blackhat the other day and i was just like "my god, this man is good-looking" at one point


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> oh yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait are they your age? guess they start going for the rugged more than the pretty at that point



Lets just say i don't have a lot of irl friends under 30.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2015)

Suicide Squad more anticipated than BvS?? Nope.


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wait
> 
> >hemsworth UNDER ruffalo
> 
> dammy literally what



For reference:



Slice said:


> Ruffalo is keeping that "just hot enough to dream about him being attainable" dream alive.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> hmm
> 
> i was watching the first half-hour of blackhat the other day and i was just like "my god, this man is good-looking" at one point



tbf i've never seen him in anything besides marvel movies + candid paparazzi shots

i should watch blackhat for research


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

Damaris said:


> he's actually cuter when he's not in the movies to me, he's too bulked up as thor and i don't like the way they do his hair
> 
> ruffalo also gets bonus points bc of his personality
> i could flip their positions and not be bothered tho



I did enjoy that movie he was in recently with keira knightly and hailee stanfield

and he was pretty good in foxcatcher

he gets bonus points for being in good films unlike hemsworth

who was in just cabin in the woods

seriously compare ruffalo's and hemsworth filmography on imdb

it's like night and day


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Speaking of pretty men. Have you guys seen Kakashi's face reveal?


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2015)

khris said:


> Speaking of pretty men. Have you guys seen Kakashi's face reveal?



Khris - why you trying to derail a perfectly fine conversation with such a subject?


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

Damaris said:


> tbf i've never seen him in anything besides marvel movies + candid paparazzi shots
> 
> i should watch blackhat for research



no you shouldn't

it's dumb


----------



## Damaris (Apr 26, 2015)

wait hemsworth was in cabin in the woods?
i didn't even notice


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2015)

The World said:


> I did enjoy that movie he was in recently with keira knightly and hailee stanfield
> 
> and he was pretty good in foxcatcher
> 
> ...



zodiac and collateral :swasticat


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

actually hemsworth really did pull out his acting chops in Rush 

thas about it


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> zodiac and collateral :swasticat



ruffalo da real heavyweight champ


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2015)

Hemsworth could transform into an amazing character actor overnight and it would do him no good. He will forever be typecast into the "hot guy" role.

And Ruffalo has his fair share of shit movies. Have you seen "Now you see me"?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> Hemsworth could transform into an amazing character actor overnight and it would do him no good. He will forever be typecast into the "hot guy" role.



i wouldn't really say that...seems like he's more funneled towards action leads


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2015)

Hemsworth isn't bad. Ruffalo is on another level to him though.


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2015)

Huey - how detailed do you want the Thor scene in AoU spoiled? I can PM you if you want.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> And Ruffalo has his fair share of shit movies. Have you seen "Now you see me"?



you could say that about any actor

I was comparing him to Hemsworth


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> Huey - how detailed do you want the Thor scene in AoU spoiled? I can PM you if you want.



As specific as possible, I don't care for spoilers


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2015)

The World said:


> actually hemsworth really did pull out his acting chops in Rush
> 
> thas about it



Vault and I have been saying Rush was one of the top 3 films in 2013. Nobody listened.


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Vault and I have been saying Rush was one of the top 3 films in 2013. Nobody listened.



I listened.

It was a 5/5 movie for the killer performance of Daniel Br?hl alone.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Hemsworth isn't bad. Ruffalo is on another level to him though.



Ruffalo in _The Normal Heart_....I don't think I'm homophobic, but that film did make me feel really uncomfortable.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 26, 2015)

Vaulto is dead 


From his ashes Maddening was born


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2015)

man daniel bruhl still gives me the creeps from his role as a nazi fedora tipping friendzoned sociopath in basterds


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 26, 2015)

Rush was a really good movie yeah.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> man daniel bruhl still gives me the creeps from his role as a nazi fedora tipping friendzoned sociopath in basterds



was he the guy trying to fuck the hot French chick?

he seemed like a charming guy until the end

true serial killer rapist vibe 

I would have been a victim


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> Khris - why you trying to derail a perfectly fine conversation with such a subject?



Was getting a bit too thirsty for me. But it looks like I failed.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 26, 2015)

Watched John Wick. Nice movie, an 8/10. Plot is very direct, the fighting scenes could be better choreographed but overall they were good. Best Kanu fighting scenes are still in the Matrix trilogy though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

That's the young daughter from My Wife and Kids


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 26, 2015)

khris said:


> That's the young daughter from My Wife and Kids



I remember that show with bald wayans and jr. 

Dis chinese cartoon vote is more fun tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2015)

wow.....i'm old


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 26, 2015)

wait khris did you forget

everybody hates you still?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

They do? I thought it was just Para  

@Gesy, I know right?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CXCladBUj_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

khris said:


> That's the young daughter from My Wife and Kids



holy shit she grew up


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

deez grills grow up so fast


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2015)

Death Duel of Kung Fu: B

This is a bad movie, but it's a good kung fu movie.


----------



## Grape (Apr 27, 2015)

Warudo just got off ignore, and already trying to get back on


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2015)

That's an Arabic tattoo, wish it was a bit clearer so I can know what it says. 

EDIT: could also be Persian


----------



## Grape (Apr 27, 2015)

I want to learn Urdu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2015)

Any reason I'd ever want to learn a new language is if it's for a new bae.


----------



## Grape (Apr 27, 2015)

Scrub-logic - Learning a new language for one woman.

Pro-logic - Learning a new language to increase number of women you can meet.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 27, 2015)

I need to learn German, again. Where's Slice when you need him


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> Scrub-logic - Learning a new language for one woman.
> 
> Pro-logic - Learning a new language to increase number of women you can meet.



Grape-logic - you will surely 100% absolutely forget that language if you break up with that one women.


----------



## Slice (Apr 27, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I need to learn German, again. Where's Slice when you need him



My last post was less than 12 hours ago.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 27, 2015)

So, any tips or suggestion on where I would learn German easily and quickly back? I spoke Deutsch perfectly 10-13yrs ago, but had no contact so I forgot it. I still have the accent though, and I remember some words, but I have trouble speaking.


----------



## Slice (Apr 27, 2015)

Well if you still know the basics and understand a bit i'd say combine it with entertainment.

Play video games, read comics and watch movies (including subtitles) in German.
Its how i learned to use English.

If you have no more basics to work with i dont think you can do it without school or courses. Its not an easy language to learn.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 27, 2015)

That's the best idea I came up with myself. And it's how I learned it in the first place, watching the RTL channels lol


----------



## Ae (Apr 27, 2015)

I just saw Ex Machina for the third time yesterday

Soo good


----------



## Grape (Apr 27, 2015)

Argh, I really want to see that.

@Liverbird - duolingo.com Simple, thorough, and intuitive lessons.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 27, 2015)

Grape, that too.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 27, 2015)

WTF?

Black Magic Mike?



> Chocolate City is an upcoming 2015 American drama film directed and written by maverick filmmaker Jean-Claude La Marre, the film stars Michael Jai White, Carmen Electra and Vivica A. Fox.
> 
> Life for a struggling college student changes in an instant when he meets the owner of a male strip club who convinces him to give amateur night a whirl.



[YOUTUBE]42HA58cBHAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2015)

now _that's_ what I'm talkin' about

oshit, Carmen Electra still acts?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 27, 2015)

Wrong priorities Stunna


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2015)

Chocolate city? 

what a name

if only idris elba was in this jena would be frothing at the mouth


----------



## Slice (Apr 27, 2015)

Take an existing movie and replace everyone with black actors?
The return of Blaxploitation movies?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]umEdkaJfLhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2015)

Why do you want to learn Urdu??


----------



## Grape (Apr 27, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Why do you want to learn Urdu??




I know quite a few Pakistani and Indian peeps. I'd like to visit the region. It's an elegant language. It's somewhat close to Hindi, so expanding from it would be relatively easy.

Why not?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2015)

I can speak fluent Urdu. I just don't know anyone who wants to learn Urdu.

Maybe I'm in the wrong circles but for a film like Fast 7 that is apparently already bigger than Frozen and is near Titanic/Avatar level. The film doesn't have much of a cultural impact.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]uH5XAeKdrjM[/YOUTUBE]

Some of these lines


----------



## Grape (Apr 27, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I can speak fluent Urdu. I just don't know anyone who wants to learn Urdu.
> 
> Maybe I'm in the wrong circles but for a film like Fast 7 that is apparently already bigger than Frozen and is near Titanic/Avatar level. The film doesn't have much of a cultural impact.




Yeah, I can see how it would be strange 

I should leave a skype call open with you while at work. You can translate all the shit I have to listen to 

And you know me


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2015)

khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]uH5XAeKdrjM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Some of these lines



your hair is so white it could talk back to the police 

ha


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I can speak fluent Urdu. I just don't know anyone who wants to learn Urdu.
> 
> Maybe I'm in the wrong circles but for a film like Fast 7 that is apparently already bigger than Frozen and is near Titanic/Avatar level. The film doesn't have much of a cultural impact.



avatar is culturally invisible


----------



## Yasha (Apr 27, 2015)

*The Duke of Burgundy*

.............

The sexual role plays of 2 old and plain-looking lesbian women.

Para will like this.

4/10


----------



## Ae (Apr 27, 2015)

Yasha with that bad opinion


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8eHufVyP2gE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Apr 27, 2015)

Yasha with dat shade.


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

Yasha always throws shade equivalent to those arrows raining down in 300.

It's awesome


----------



## Yasha (Apr 27, 2015)

Isn't the whole point of this community about flinging shit at each other?


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

Rukia

[YOUTUBE]CINA288fZUs[/YOUTUBE]

My body is ready, dude.

June needs to arrive soon


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Isn't the whole point of this community about flinging shit at each other?



If we didn't shit talk or take shots at each other when the opportunity arises, it would mean we didn't care.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2015)

that makes me the most caring person on the forum

i'll take it


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

Mother Lucaresa


----------



## Yasha (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone been to Melbourne? I'm going to Oz in July. Plan to stay in Melbourne for a couple of days before heading to New Zealand.


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

All the best to you, Yash, in your nomad travels.

I hope the experience is wonderful for you


----------



## Yasha (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

Seriously though, if I ever won the lottery, this is what I would do. Just randomly trek the world for years, experiencing all the cultures and various history to be seen. Not simply large cities, but small towns and villages. All the forests, valleys, oceans and mountain ranges, too.


----------



## Grape (Apr 27, 2015)

Yasha living the dream


----------



## Grape (Apr 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Seriously though, if I ever won the lottery, this is what I would do. Just randomly trek the world for years, experiencing all the cultures and various history to be seen. Not simply large cities, but small towns and villages. All the forests, valleys, oceans and mountain ranges, too.




Chances of this cheap bastard buying a single lottery ticket: 0


----------



## Yasha (Apr 27, 2015)

Don't leave it to chance. Make it happen. You only live once. 

#inspirational talk


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> Chances of this cheap bastard buying a single lottery ticket: 0



You know me too well, Grapey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2015)

If you were  to be place in a alternate reality which would be out the choices


1) A shounen written by Kishi or Kubo

2) A movie verse directed by either Nolan, Michael Bay or Blomkamp 

3) A comic written by DC writers edited by Loeb


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2015)

Toughie. But the Bleach-verse wins in the womenz department. So Kubo.


----------



## Ae (Apr 27, 2015)

Bleach have better men as well


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2015)

so you willing to take the chance with Kubo writing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> so you willing to take the chance with Kubo writing



I'd be more concerned with my world not having any backgrounds.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll take my chance with Kishi.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2015)

Adam Wingard (The Guest, You're Next) is directing the Death Note movie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Bleach have better men as well



Giselle almost turned me, not gonna lie.


----------



## Ae (Apr 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Adam Wingard (The Guest, You're Next) is directing the Death Note movie



inb4 someone point out sin time


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

Stunna on that Sin time OP


----------



## Grape (Apr 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Adam Wingard (The Guest, You're Next) is directing the Death Note movie




The people behind Sherlock w/ Cumberpatch should do it in the exact same three episode/season format.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2015)

Collider posted about it 4 hours ago; if anyone's on sin time, it's them


----------



## Ae (Apr 27, 2015)

It was on his IMDB credit since The Guest was still in theatres

Whoops that was Gus Van Sant


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> The people behind Sherlock w/ Cumberpatch should do it in the exact same three episode/season format.



i look forward to the many soulful gazes shared by l and light while every other character in the series lampshades the homoeroticism by joking about it

i also look forward to light going from a really smart dude whose plans and inferences are nevertheless logically discernible, for the most part, to becoming a fucking omniscient wizard


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

Stunna taking that L


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i look forward to the many soulful gazes shared by l and light while every other character in the series lampshades the homoeroticism by joking about it
> 
> i also look forward to light going from a really smart dude whose plans and inferences are nevertheless logically discernible, for the most part, to becoming a fucking omniscient wizard


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2015)

also never 4get


----------



## Grape (Apr 27, 2015)

**

Ugh, Luc. Posting 4chan's movie discussions? Really? Of course those autistic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can't comprehend Sherlock's skill set.

Comparing Chigur to Sherlock?


----------



## Grape (Apr 27, 2015)

Didn't everyone already agree that Death Note is a story about two homosexuals? 

Sherlock's creators would be perfect.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't recall ever getting the impression that Light was attracted to _anyone_, let alone men


----------



## Grape (Apr 27, 2015)

As always, the subtle nuances in a story soar high above Stunna's head.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2015)

nah...I just think you're just being stupid, b

p sure both Light and L are asexual


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

Does anyone want to break the news about Bert and Ernie to Stunna?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> Ugh, Luc. Posting 4chan's movie discussions? Really? Of course those autistic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can't comprehend Sherlock's skill set.
> 
> Comparing Chigur to Sherlock?



they're p much 100% spot on about sherlock there


----------



## Jena (Apr 27, 2015)

ok so wtf is this noise about hulk/black widow being an item in age of ultron


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2015)

headcanons do come true :33


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> headcanons do come true :33



Jetra shippers unite


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> ok so wtf is this noise about hulk/black widow being an item in age of ultron



like you never picked up on the possibility in the avengers?


----------



## Jena (Apr 27, 2015)

I mean she could be with anyone because she's the lone vag on the team b-b-but...

why


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> I mean she could be with anyone because she's the lone vag on the team b-b-but...
> 
> why



For real, I thought she was just playing up her ho factor when trying to capture Banner in the 1st film, and only that. As in, I didn't think it would go any deeper than that.

But apparently they banged while he was Hulked out.

Not sure what to think of that


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> I mean she could be with anyone because she's the lone vag on the team b-b-but...
> 
> why



cap is too prim and they're platonic
water under the bridge with hawkeye 
stark is taken and a trainwreck anyways
thor is taken and an alien anyways

mark ruffalo works the wounded cutie angle hard and bruce banner is a wonderful human being 

it's not insane


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

Also guys, if anyone of you can hook me up with some nice, long ass comic book runs, that would be appreciated. CBR format is my preference.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2015)

i ask because uploading all this daredevil stuff to a ddl site is a major pain in the arse and you've got these

Nova Crystallis (Kagari) and RPGSite Podcast

Nova Crystallis (Kagari) and RPGSite Podcast

Nova Crystallis (Kagari) and RPGSite Podcast


----------



## Jena (Apr 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> But apparently they banged while he was Hulked out.



WHAT



Lucaniel said:


> cap is too prim and they're platonic
> water under the bridge with hawkeye
> stark is taken and a trainwreck anyways
> thor is taken and an alien anyways
> ...



Both Hawkeye and Cap are better options IMHO, but I'd rather there be no romance on the team. 



Detective said:


> Also guys, if anyone of you can hook me up with some nice, long ass comic book runs, that would be appreciated. CBR format is my preference.



 this website has a bunch


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2015)

i use bittorrent and it's always worked fine


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2015)

oh btw detective


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2015)

> Daredevil v1 (-1)-380 (1964-1998) + 500-512 (2009-2011)



bookgn da real mvp


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

Luc, good looking out

  



Jena said:


> WHAT



Apparently she really likes him when he's mad 



> this website has a bunch


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

BTW, did Preet post slash Luc like a friend down to 510?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2015)

oh i requested that from kenneth a while back bc i wanted to hide my blushes before i hit 20k posts

not casting aspersions on anyone closing in on that milestone


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> Both Hawkeye and Cap are better options IMHO, but I'd rather there be no romance on the team.



on a practical level i agree bc potential rage monsters =/= good bfs

on a character level i'm not sure about cap bc they'd prolly have a lot of ideological friction

but hawkeye yes


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2015)

I've been on NF since '04 and still haven't gotten close to 20k yet. Then again, I didn't get 1k posts until 2010, and had like only 4k in January of 2014. This past year has been the GOAT BOAT of posting escalations for me. Technically I think I would be over 20k by now if someone hadn't mysteriously killed my post count by 12k, and consistently keep me around 17k level for unknown reasons.

But unlike Vaulto and Masterblackness, I give no shits


----------



## TGM (Apr 27, 2015)

*The Age of Adaline* has an interesting enough premise, but due to terrible editing decisions, awful narration, and some questionable writing, is ultimately a complete and total disaster. My full review:


----------



## Slice (Apr 28, 2015)

Nothing happened between widow and Banner before age of ultron.
But the Hulk likes her and she can calm him down making him transform back.

She is interested in Banner but no they are not together.


----------



## Grape (Apr 28, 2015)

You know what they say.. once you go green, you rip at the seam.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

detective



DemonDragonJ said:


> I have often heard people speak of the "law of averages," the belief that if a person performs a task a sufficient number of times, they shall succeed at it at least once. I myself use this "law" to console myself in my search for both a better job and a romantic partner, telling myself that I shall eventually succeed in both of those searches if I continue to pursue them and never abandon those quests.


----------



## teddy (Apr 28, 2015)

Goddammit


----------



## Grape (Apr 28, 2015)

DDJ's posts are just sad. I haven't found them to be funny whatsoever.


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2015)

DDJ is an android

therefore his search is eternal


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> I mean she could be with anyone because she's the lone vag on the team b-b-but...
> 
> why



wat is scarlet witch


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2015)

Grape said:


> **
> 
> Ugh, Luc. Posting 4chan's movie discussions? Really? Of course those autistic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can't comprehend Sherlock's skill set.
> 
> Comparing Chigur to Sherlock?


----------



## Grape (Apr 28, 2015)

No, you shut up.

And stop visiting 4Chan. That site is for 13 year old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who love anime and k-pop.


----------



## Slice (Apr 28, 2015)

Having to apply law of averages to searching a job really is terrible in itself.
Doing so for a romantic partner is downright stupid.
This does not make me laugh, its just sad.



Grape said:


> No, you shut up.
> 
> And stop visiting 4Chan. That site is for 13 year old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who love anime and k-pop.



4chan is more than /b/ you know?


----------



## Grape (Apr 28, 2015)

Nope. /b/ is just the most known. the rest is definitely as described previously.


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 28, 2015)

Grape said:


> No, you shut up.
> 
> And stop visiting 4Chan. That site is for 13 year old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) *who love anime and k-pop*.



This sounds a lot more like NF than 4chan...


----------



## Grape (Apr 28, 2015)

I hope they burn Baltimore to the ground.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> I've been on NF since '04 and still haven't gotten close to 20k yet. Then again, I didn't get 1k posts until 2010, and had like only 4k in January of 2014. This past year has been the GOAT BOAT of posting escalations for me. Technically I think I would be over 20k by now if someone hadn't mysteriously killed my post count by 12k, and consistently keep me around 17k level for unknown reasons.
> 
> But unlike Vaulto and Masterblackness, I give no shits



I have less posts per day than Sama


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 28, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I have less posts per day than Sama



Well yeah, you have a job.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 28, 2015)

Sama has a job too, right?

Pretty much everyone here has a job except Stunna, Para and Luca.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 28, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Sama has a job too, right?
> 
> Pretty much everyone here has a job except Stunna, Para and Luca.



Vagina doesn't work as well


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 28, 2015)

Warudo sells weed

So he makes enough money


----------



## Jena (Apr 28, 2015)

I have two jobs


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> I have two jobs



We didn't want to put on the spot with the whole "Lady of the night"


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2015)

i smoke weed muthafucka  dont sell it


----------



## Parallax (Apr 28, 2015)

dis racism


----------



## Grape (Apr 28, 2015)

Para sleeping on the job as usual.


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2015)

best way to do the job


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 28, 2015)

What was the last thing Para even did as a mod?


----------



## teddy (Apr 28, 2015)

Change thread titles?


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2015)

para you got to do something notable before your ten year stretch


----------



## Grape (Apr 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> What was the last thing Para even did as a mod?




Took a ciesta.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 28, 2015)

*Beats Rhymes & Life: The Travels of A Tribe Called Quest*
A pretty good doc about a pretty excellent group

Low End forever and ever.


----------



## Slice (Apr 28, 2015)

Bayern just missed 4 shots in the penalty shoot out in a row against Dortmund.
I don't think I have ever seen something even remotely like this happen.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 28, 2015)

Slice said:


> Bayern just missed 4 shots in the penalty shoot out in a row against Dortmund.
> I don't think I have ever seen something even remotely like this happen.



you should have been at the WOAT penalty shootout between manchester united and i can't even remember the other team, last year

but that's really terrible, what the hell?


----------



## Slice (Apr 28, 2015)

Googled it. It was ManU vs Sunderland



> In a blizzard of wild misses and fine saves, only three of the 10 spot-kicks were scored.



That's impressive. 

No wonder the national team fears penalty shoot outs so much


----------



## Delicious (Apr 28, 2015)

There Will Be Blood - 10/10

Milkshakes were had.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2015)

Taleran said:


> *Beats Rhymes & Life: The Travels of A Tribe Called Quest*
> A pretty good doc about a pretty excellent group
> 
> Low End forever and ever.


I need to check this out


----------



## Parallax (Apr 28, 2015)

Taleran said:


> *Beats Rhymes & Life: The Travels of A Tribe Called Quest*
> A pretty good doc about a pretty excellent group
> 
> Low End forever and ever.



Midnight Marauders is better


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2015)

Slice said:


> Nothing happened between widow and Banner before age of ultron.
> But the Hulk likes her and she can calm him down making him transform back.
> 
> She is interested in Banner but no they are not together.


Sounds like some awful writing to me.


----------



## Detective (Apr 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Sounds like some awful writing to me.



Sounds like another accurate prediction on this movie's mediocre quality from us.



Also:

[YOUTUBE]211MM3zxNwI[/YOUTUBE]

Martial

Pls


----------



## Yasha (Apr 28, 2015)

Does Martial have a job? I assume he does, since he lives alone in a relatively wealthy suburb area.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I felt bad for the scientist in Ex Machina.  Being killed by your creations is a terrible way to go.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 28, 2015)

Isn't martial married?


----------



## Detective (Apr 28, 2015)

Only to Stunna's ass, LB.

Also, I just realized that Vaulto changed his name to..... Maddington


----------



## Parallax (Apr 28, 2015)

That implies it was his choice


----------



## Detective (Apr 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> That implies it was his choice



lolololol it was forced on him?

Tell me the tale, Juan

Don't leave out any details


----------



## Karasu (Apr 28, 2015)

Cowboys vs. Dinosaurs  how the fuck do they find funding for this shit?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 28, 2015)

More Grimmjow tomorrow.


----------



## Delicious (Apr 28, 2015)

Sequel to Cowboys vs Aliens?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Sounds like some awful writing to me.



Sounds like you're right about it, Rukia.


----------



## Detective (Apr 28, 2015)

We really need a Rukia emote to properly express a man's disappointment on the internet.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 28, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Cowboys vs. Dinosaurs  how the fuck do they find funding for this shit?



If Sharknado was brought to existence and even has sequels, nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Detective (Apr 28, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> If Sharknado was brought to existence and even has sequels, nothing surprises me anymore.



These producers get paid good money for coming up with this shit. Continuously. 

Man, I really wish I was a hack writer


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> These producers get paid good money for coming up with this shit. Continuously.
> 
> Man, I really wish I was a hack writer



M8, remember Piranha 3D? Who the fuck comes up with ideas like that? I know it was a reboot, but anyway, one of the worst movies I've ever tried to see in my life.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 29, 2015)

Why isn't Rukia avi not his emote ?

That raptor represents his inner thought well enough


----------



## Grape (Apr 29, 2015)

I watched a documentary(rather, advertisement) for my personal favorite porn site: kink.com - at work today.

Dat freedom


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2015)

i think the only time rukia isn't disappointed is when he's spending donald trump levels of cash on useless trinkets, collectibles and memorabilia


----------



## Succubus (Apr 29, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> More Grimmjow tomorrow.



the Golden Week


----------



## Yasha (Apr 29, 2015)

Love this song

[YOUTUBE]Ib4FwwmE8cA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Apr 29, 2015)

Why is Warudo so offensive towards me?


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

For real doe, I'm thinking of getting that murdered kool aid man added as an emote


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

quiet you kung fu mulatto


----------



## Yasha (Apr 29, 2015)

Warudo is half Asian !!!??????


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

I was waiting for this gif

Sasuga Warudo


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2015)

that mulatto gif is already a classic


----------



## Ae (Apr 29, 2015)

#teammulatto


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 29, 2015)

#teammixed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2015)

Detective, I've been too busy to make note of how bad the Raptors were.

Their biggest playoff feat is sucking more than the raptors  in the new Jurassic park movie!


----------



## Grape (Apr 29, 2015)

The World said:


> the superior breed is a mixture
> 
> more than one race to call upon
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 29, 2015)

*Lawrence of Arabia*_(1962)_ - 9/10

Skeptical approach, turned out to be WAY better than I expected. Slow paced, and not for everyone but it's no doubt a cinematic masterpiece! Ahead of its time and an example for all movie makers.


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Detective, I've been too busy to make note of how bad the Raptors were.
> 
> Their biggest playoff feat is sucking more than the raptors  in the new Jurassic park movie!



Dis sunuvabitch


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2015)

Have you noticed how bad the Spurs have played?


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Have you noticed how bad the Spurs have played?



Soon


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2015)

Clippers in 7.


----------



## Jena (Apr 29, 2015)

*Barnyard* - 1/10

how the fuck is the cow a man when it's a fucking cow


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2015)

*Avengers 2: Age of Ultron*

i don't really have my thoughts in order bc it's hard to remember shit when you watch something in a cinema, esp since you're caught up in it and don't remember details well afterwards 

but i enjoyed the hell out of this movie, and i say that as someone who watched the avengers like "...this is it? this is what i hyped myself up for?" maybe the relative lack of hype this time around helped, but i think this was way, waaaaay better than avengers

it was also kinda weird. while the avengers felt almost manically tailored, designed by committee to conform to a series of implicit expectations, so even the quips were canned, this felt kind of loose and improvisational. a bit like iron man 3. they had a  unusual take on ultron's "personality" which i found a little off-putting at first but then appreciated when they fleshed him out more. albeit i still he would've been better if he was more authentically robotic

that same looseness and improvisational feel made the movie's emotional beats a hell of a lot more effective than those of avengers, so i wasn't just scoffing at everything, like i was when coulson died in that hilarious manipulative way. the comedy wasn't exactly great, but it never is with whedon. it made me laugh more than avengers, while also having a lot fewer jokes in it, so i'm okay with that

anyway yeah. good movie, glad i watched it, prolly #2 all time for comic book movies after tdk for me


----------



## teddy (Apr 29, 2015)

Soon


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Me too, I'm seeing it either on Friday or Saturday


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2015)

I think I will see it on Saturday.


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

You know, I wonder how much Preet raged after watching Ex Machina? He was legit shook after the massive NTR betrayal of Her.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2015)

That was the best part of the movie though.  Nathan was right.


----------



## Ae (Apr 29, 2015)

Jena said:


> *Barnyard* - 1/10
> 
> how the fuck is the cow a man when it's a fucking cow



Why would you willingly watch this


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2015)

one thing though

mark ruffalo and scarlet johansson have 0 chemistry. zero. none. scarjo has more chemistry with the hulk than she does with bruce banner 

scarjo also just kind of sucks


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2015)

Bill Murray is the only actor ScarJo has ever had any chemistry with.


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Lost in Translation


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm surprised Luca thinks so highly of Age of Ultron


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm surprised Luca thinks so highly of Age of Ultron



To be honest, it cut deep that he didn't rate TWS higher


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm surprised Luca thinks so highly of Age of Ultron



because i didn't like avengers?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> To be honest, it cut deep that he didn't rate TWS higher



i may be brainfarting

but what is TWS  

oh the winter soldier?

eh, maybe i will on a rewatch


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Man of Steel > Avengers 1


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Have you noticed how bad the Spurs have played?



rofl this mad ass troll lmao


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 29, 2015)

Batman Unlimited Animals Unleashed- 8/10

Eh kinda childish DC Animated but Green Arrow was on point.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> because i didn't like avengers?


I guess

I just kind of expecting everyone to give it middle of the road reviews



Detective said:


> Man of Steel > Avengers 1


ayy lmao


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i may be brainfarting
> 
> but what is TWS
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]7jpnBs0DkXg[/YOUTUBE]

Quite possibly the only end sequence as hype as the intro sequence to Casino Royale.

Taking A Stand is a top tier track


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

> A couple of the young men wore bandannas to hide their identity. The young men identified themselves as members of the Crips, Bloods and Black Guerrilla Family street gangs. One of the Crips members, who called himself Charles, wearing a red Chicago Bulls Derrick Rose T-shirt, said the gang members had taken to the street because “there is only so far that you can push people into a corner.”
> 
> “We’re frustrated,” he continued, “and that’s why we’re out there in the streets.”
> 
> Then he described how he and some Bloods had stood in front of black-owned stores to protect them from looting or vandalism. He said they had made sure no black children, or reporters, were hit by rioters. They pointed them toward Chinese- and Arab-owned stores. Charles said Mr. Gray had brought gangs together.




...... damn this world.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2015)

inb4 massacoon


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> rofl this mad ass troll lmao


Should be 4-1 Clippers.  They have for the most part dominated the series.


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Rukia going hard in the paint, with a dominance not seen since Wilt


----------



## Ae (Apr 29, 2015)

The world is always proving how right I am


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> The world is always proving how right I am



Warudo is a fool, doe, so it doesn't mean much


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2015)

The World.  Are you getting Devil Survivor 2 next week?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 29, 2015)

I guess that draft pick didn't worked out too well for the Raptors this year


----------



## Ae (Apr 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Warudo is a fool, doe, so it doesn't mean much



Who?

**


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2015)

Low expectations for Fury Road.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2015)

Kingsman 2 confirmed


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Stunna taking those L's with his Sin Time


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2015)

stop saying sin time on news that isn't even a day old


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2015)

did someone say taking Ls

how dare people use old and well-known slang that i somehow didn't know about

i'm emotionally devastated

i'm gonna sue someone when i'm done crying about how big a deal this is


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2015)

That pug is going to be big in the sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> did someone say taking Ls
> 
> how dare people use old and well-known slang that i somehow didn't know about
> 
> ...


lol this is familiar, but I already forgot who you're making fun of


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> stop saying sin time on news that isn't even a day old



If it's already known, and people know about it, and someone posts already known information that people know about, then it's Sin Time


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That pug is going to be big in the sequel.



I hope it grows


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2015)

how am I supposed to know if people already know about it if

a) no one has posted in this thread about it

and/or

b) there isn't a thread about it

pls


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2015)

Pugs are cool man.  But Boston Terriers are the best.


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> how am I supposed to know if people already know about it if
> 
> a) no one has posted in this thread about it
> 
> ...



1. Are you sure it hasn't been spoken about? Did you check the ENTIRE thread first?

2. What if somewhere in this thread, it was the focus of discussion for 5-6 pages, and you clearly missed it?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 29, 2015)

I need dobermans and huskies.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> 1. Are you sure it hasn't been spoken about? Did you check the ENTIRE thread first?
> 
> 2. What if somewhere in this thread, it was the focus of discussion for 5-6 pages, and you clearly missed it?


was it tho

was it


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> was it tho
> 
> was it



Stunna confirming that he didn't even bother to check


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2015)

my memory isn't para-tier; I didn't need to


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

I think most days, Para forgets he has a burger joint job

Also Stunna, did you steal that Avy idea from Jena's blog?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 29, 2015)

I wonder how Para handles his free meals on the job as a Vegan


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

He eats a lettuce leaf, and drinks in the sun


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 29, 2015)

I thought Para survives on high aspirations and vinyl records


----------



## Grape (Apr 29, 2015)

So uh, Ex Machina, date night material or no?



Detective said:


> Stunna taking those L's with his Sin Time



Seriously guys, stop trying to make Stunna's bullshit slang a thing. Ls? Sin Times?

Just stop.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Low expectations for Fury Road.



Fury road will be awesome!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2015)

I didn't even start sin time smh


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> So uh, Ex Machina, date night material or no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on the girl.  Probably not though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 29, 2015)

There's a member called Sinn that's where the expression came from


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hglZb5CWzNQ[/YOUTUBE]



TAKE ALL MY GOD DAMN MONEY


----------



## Grape (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you, Rukia


----------



## Grape (Apr 29, 2015)

Detective please. We all know you're still using the 32" Sony CRT your parents gave you for moving out of the house in 2002.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Detective please. We all know you're still using the 32" Sony CRT your parents gave you for moving out of the house in 2002.



At least he moved out!


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Detective please. We all know you're still using the 32" Sony CRT your parents gave you for moving out of the house in 2002.



It will take me exactly 3 days to read this message from side to side on the length and width of my monitor.


----------



## teddy (Apr 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]hglZb5CWzNQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> TAKE ALL MY GOD DAMN MONEY



The future is now


----------



## Grape (Apr 29, 2015)

The future is now but by the time you're done reading this it will be the past.


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

ted. said:


> The future is now



What a time to be alive!


----------



## Grape (Apr 29, 2015)

This actually has promise, and I can't believe I'm actually saying that.


----------



## Jena (Apr 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]hglZb5CWzNQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> TAKE ALL MY GOD DAMN MONEY



It's good that you can customize your space with holographic windows and furniture, because after buying this all you can afford to live in is a parking garage


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Jena, Stunna stole your Avy


----------



## Grape (Apr 29, 2015)

I'd live in a parking garage. Think how much money you'd save on heating/cooling.


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Jena said:


> It's good that you can customize your space with holographic windows and furniture, because after buying this all you can afford to live in is a parking garage



Jena not realizing that I invested in stocks for a reason


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol this is familiar, but I already forgot who you're making fun of



i think it was enno but it may have also been slice


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2015)

enno...that sounds right


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i think it was enno but it may have also been slice



VBD?



And then Para came in with his unwanted history lesson on all the L's he's taken.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2015)

Jena said:


> It's good that you can customize your space with holographic windows and furniture, because after buying this all you can afford to live in is a parking garage



ayyyyyyyyyy lmao


----------



## Grape (Apr 30, 2015)

Still the greatest film of all time.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Avengers 2: Age of Ultron*
> 
> i don't really have my thoughts in order bc it's hard to remember shit when you watch something in a cinema, esp since you're caught up in it and don't remember details well afterwards
> 
> ...



You are wrong.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2015)

*Il Mare*

A mailbox that serves as a time-travelling portal for correspondence between a guy living in 1997-98 and a girl in 1999-2000. An interesting premise with lots of potential left untapped. The alternative happy ending makes no sense and is an act of either cowardice or crowd-pleasing. Tragic ending is the best.

6/10


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 30, 2015)

Avengers sucks so bad. Action with no consequences, 100% plot armor, no one ever dies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2015)

In the Blood: D+/C-

An action-thriller starring Gina Carano ("Haywire"), which takes its inspiration from both "Haywire" and "Taken". Nice Caribbean location and Carano is a better actress than Ronda Rousey, but the script is pretty weak and there isn't enough action to distract me from that. It's not bad though, as there is some genuine suspense since you feel like anyone can die. It's just not very good either. If you really like Carano, it's worth checking out. Otherwise, meh.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2015)

Grape with dat overrated choice


----------



## Grape (Apr 30, 2015)

You gotta try harder than that, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2015)

tfw I'm legit not trolling


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2015)

Stunna just doesn't understand white people


----------



## Grape (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah, the caucasian struggle is real.


----------



## Slice (Apr 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> Yeah, the caucasian struggle is real.



I love movies that show how hard the lives of white people can truly be.
Like American Psycho.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

don't hate on american psycho, yo


----------



## Taleran (Apr 30, 2015)

I hate netflix browsing forever not watching stuff.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

Slice obviously don't know about the drive that overcomes a person when it comes to having the perfect business card.

caucasian struggle is real indeed


----------



## Ae (Apr 30, 2015)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat sin time



Masterrace said:


> It's the Heavy Rain glasses!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wB66zwP3OZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2015)

love sosaaaa


----------



## Grape (Apr 30, 2015)

You guys have it easy. You can just earn money and be happy. White people are born with money, and must achieve happiness through other mediums, notably the self.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> You guys have it easy. You can just earn money and be happy. White people are born with money, and must achieve happiness through other mediums, notably the self.



[YOUTUBE]s_3BXG3texY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> You guys have it easy. You can just earn money and be happy. White people are born with money, and must achieve happiness through other mediums, notably the self.



You're white.


----------



## Grape (Apr 30, 2015)

I know, Enno. That's what I'm saying - being white is difficult.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> I know, Enno. That's what I'm saying - being white is difficult.



Then just imagine what it's like to have white and brown people problems.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> being white is difficult.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2015)

The Clippers will force a game 7 tonight.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

I hope so

Fuck the Spurs


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2015)

The Spurs are disgracing the league with their hack-a-Jordan strategy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

Wish we could fast forward the playoffs to the part where Golden State or Cleveland wins though.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2015)

Keep hating, guys.


----------



## Grape (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh that reminds me, I had to take a picture on the road earlier.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2015)

Rukia wins either way 

Either he's finally right or he just gets to hate


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2015)

Rukia has been calling Tim Duncan a liability since half a decade ago.


----------



## Grape (Apr 30, 2015)

Was behind this guy for like 5 miles. People spammed horns every light. Was great.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2015)

Prime Spurs could have beaten Prime Bulls.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2015)

This one was funny because of the Phil/Carmelo moment.

[YOUTUBE]q9lbAH9ttS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Apr 30, 2015)

Prime Bulls? You mean Jordan and Pippin?

Easily.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Prime Spurs could have beaten Prime Bulls.



Not 1991 or 1996


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2015)

Prime Spurs vs. Prime Shaq and Kobe Lakers was always a lot of fun.  You knew one of those teams would win the title every year.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2015)

you know nothing rondo


----------



## Grape (Apr 30, 2015)

I honestly feel bad for Para. He doesn't know what it's like to be a fan of an actual team. Sure, he likes the Lakers, he's a fan of the Lakers, but let's be real - the Lakers were composed of Kobe. Just like the Bulls were composed of Jordan. 

Spurs, and of course Prime Rockets, are a single unit. A real team..


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

grape and rukia are more washed up than dwyane wade


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> This one was funny because of the Phil/Carmelo moment.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]q9lbAH9ttS4[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah, that Phil/Carmelo moment was gold. :roftl




Parallax said:


> Not 1991 or 1996



MJ could have scored 80 and still lost the game.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2015)

Para, what do you think about this?

[YOUTUBE]gNE1Vju1ftM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm watching a documentary on the difficulties of being white.

The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm watching a documentary on the difficulties of being black

CNN


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm watching a documentary on the difficulties of being black
> 
> CNN



Americans and your shit news stations


----------



## Grape (Apr 30, 2015)

Gesy confirmed senior citizen.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm watching a documentary on the difficulties of being black
> 
> CNN



Er, aren't you black Gesy? 

I mean, aren't you experiencing the hardship first-hand yourself?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Er, aren't you black Gesy?
> 
> I mean, aren't you experiencing the hardship first-hand yourself?



Not every black person lives in the projects


----------



## Grape (Apr 30, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Not every black person lives in the projects




Not Yet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Not every black person lives in the projects



It's weird when me and speedy are on the same wavelength.I was going to post the exact same thing


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> Not Yet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

*Banshee season 2*

This season delved deeper into the characters that surround locus, and was at times very creative on a cinematic front, but I felt it was slightly weaker than the first season; still a goodie though.

*B+*

*As above as so below
*
Found footage done right, in my opinion

*B-*


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

OMG, why haven't I heard of these guys until now!?

[YOUTUBE]l-9VZZWtMfQ[/YOUTUBE]

Amazing cover of a MJ song


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2015)

Embarrassing performance tonight Detective.  Oh well.  It was a decent season.


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Embarrassing performance tonight Detective.  Oh well.  It was a decent season.



The fact that you took them to 6 is amazing, dude. No one expected that for such a young team. Kidd may be an asshole, but he did a good job with this squad. Your future is bright.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2015)

End this thread already so I can write my Avengers review


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Reznor (Apr 30, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

